# The catastrophic failure of progressive policy



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2016)

After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.

As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.

“Then he looked at me and said, *‘How was I supposed to know that cowboy George Bush would announce he wanted us ‘dead or alive’ and then invade Afghanistan to hunt us down?’*” Mitchell writes. 

“KSM explained that *if the United States had treated 9/11 like a law enforcement matter, he would have had time to launch a second wave of attacks*.” He was not able to do so because *al-Qaeda was stunned “by the ferocity and swiftness of George W. Bush’s response*.”

Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens. Weakness invites aggression. And the progressive idealistic weakness has invited unspeakable horrors against the U.S. It was done once again by Barack Obama - by making heavy cuts to our U.S. military (sending a signal to enemies) and by sending billions in ransom money to Iran.

A horrifying look into the mind of 9/11’s mastermind, in his own words


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 3, 2016)

Look at the Russian aggression in Europe, the Chinese aggression in the pacific, and a new militant wing of jihad that makes Al-Qaeda and the Talibs look like Mormon missionaries, and you can see how they only exist because of the meat puppet faggot and his deliberate weakening of our military.

At this point there's nothing left for Trump to fuck up. No matter what he does, even if a war develops, it will end up better than what obozo has done.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 4, 2016)

A prime example here of how progressive policy continues to fail society. After Martin Shkreli purchased the rights to the anti-parasitic drug Daraprim and raised the price from $13.50 per tablet to $750 per tablet, a high school student went out and created the medication for $2 per tablet. The free market flawlessly solving problems as it _always_ does.

But....idiotic progressive top-down, centralized-controlled, centralized-planning communism. Business Insider explains:

But while the drug is still incredibly expensive in the U.S., in most countries, _including_ Australia, it’s available for around $1 or $2 per tablet.

That’s because the drug is out of patent, but Turing Pharmaceuticals controls its distribution in the States through a loophole called the ‘closed distribution model‘.

That means for a competitor – such as the students’ new drug – to be able to be sold on the U.S. open market, it would have to be compared in trials to Shkreli’s product.

High school students make Martin Shkreli’s $750 drug Daraprim for $2


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control. 

Record-High Health Care Spending Hits $3.2 Trillion in 2015


----------



## Timmy (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control.
> 
> Record-High Health Care Spending Hits $3.2 Trillion in 2015



Health care costs have been increaing for decades .  Boomers are getting older . 

What's the GOP plan?  Oh, do nothing .


----------



## Timmy (Dec 6, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> Look at the Russian aggression in Europe, the Chinese aggression in the pacific, and a new militant wing of jihad that makes Al-Qaeda and the Talibs look like Mormon missionaries, and you can see how they only exist because of the meat puppet faggot and his deliberate weakening of our military.
> 
> At this point there's nothing left for Trump to fuck up. No matter what he does, even if a war develops, it will end up better than what obozo has done.



The world is as peaceful as it has ever been.

As for the Mid East .  We no longer have a parade of dead US soildiers coming back every week.  And GASP !  Mid East soldiers are now fighting isis .  Who'd a thunk it!

But you want us to go back to the meathead conservative thinking of never ending war in the Mid East .  How's that been working ?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control.
> ...


Yeah. You'd be amazed at how costs decrease, efficiencies increase, and products/services improve when government stays the frick out of it and allows the free market do what it was designed to do.

By the way - stop making excuses. Obama, Pelosi, Reid, and the Dumbocrats all knew that the boomers were getting older and _still_ they insisted that the failed Affordable Healthcare Act would cause prices to decrease. Instead, they've skyrocketed to record levels. You're a partisan hack without an honest bone in your body. You sound ridiculous trying to defend this stuff.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.



You have no way of knowing that.


----------



## jillian (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...



Is there some reason you essentially repeat the same rant over and over again? Loon. 

"Liberal" policy hasn't failed. Prior to social security more than half of the elderly lived below the poverty line. 

Prior to OSHA, workplaces were unsafe. 

Prior to Richard Nixon's EPA, your corporate scum could dump their toxins into our air and water with impunity. 

Prior to wage and hour laws working people were forced into sweatshops for what were abusive and explorative wages. 

Now shut up and post after you've learned something. 

Thanks.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.
> ...


Sure I do. KSM admitted it! You really should read the article _before_ commenting. Just say'n...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

jillian said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> ...


My dear jillian...you're back! Are you as excited about the Donald Trump presidency as the rest of America? As for the rest of what you stated, everything I've said is 100% accurate and backed up with links to indisputable *facts*.

Here is another sweet pea! Enjoy (can't wait to see you deny this one like you have all of the rest)...

Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control. 

Record-High Health Care Spending Hits $3.2 Trillion in 2015


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 6, 2016)

Nancy Pelosi: the poster child for liberal failure


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the Russian aggression in Europe, the Chinese aggression in the pacific, and a new militant wing of jihad that makes Al-Qaeda and the Talibs look like Mormon missionaries, and you can see how they only exist because of the meat puppet faggot and his deliberate weakening of our military.
> ...


Bwahahahah! The Middle East is on _fire_. Obama bumbled foreign policy _horribly_. He helped to over throw dictators in Egypt and Libya and has attempted to do the same in Yemen and Syria. As a result, the Muslim Brotherhood now controls Egypt and all of it gave rise to ISIS.

By the way - more troops died under Barack Obama in Afghanistan than under George W. Bush. _Oops_. Could you be any less informed about reality? Partisan hack.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Would that be the Muslim brotherhood who was democratically elected in Egypt ?

Are you defending Qudaffi . A guy who's own people overthough ?  You righties hate Castro and Cuba , but cry for the dear departed Qudaffi .  

Other than some civil war hot spots the world is pretty peaceful .  Even Israel and Palestine have been quiet .

How many troops dead in Obamas last year ? Vs Bush's last year ?


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 6, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Nancy Pelosi: the poster child for liberal failure



We have to pass the bill to see what's in it. My favorite Nancy Pelosi episode...Nancy claimed the Catholic Church had only been opposed to abortion in the last 50 years. The Vatican corrected Nancy informing her they had been against abortion for 1,800 years. Nancy Pelosi then said the Vatican was wrong.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Would that be the Muslim brotherhood who was democratically elected in Egypt?


So are you now _admitting_ that the world is not "as peaceful as it has ever been"? Are you admitting that you either lied or where completely uninformed about the current state of the Middle East? 

We need to be _very_ clear here Timmy.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Would that be the Muslim brotherhood who was democratically elected in Egypt?


Really? You know for a fact that Al Qaeda didn't interfere? You know for a fact that the Taliban didn't rig the election? You know for a fact that the Muslim Brotherhood didn't engage in voter fraud (like progressives do here in the U.S.)? And you know that _how_?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 6, 2016)

BluesLegend said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Nancy Pelosi: the poster child for liberal failure
> ...


i would love to meet those 500 Million people who couldnt find a job in the USA during 2010/2009


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Are you defending Qudaffi . A guy who's own people overthough ?  You righties hate Castro and Cuba , but cry for the dear departed Qudaffi.


Well unlike you progressives, conservatives both _study_ and _learn_ from history.

Muammar Gaddafi was a really bad guy who was a terrorist in the 1980's. Then Ronald Reagan did what conservatives do best - he kicked his ass. Reagan killed his two children. Gaddafi realized "don't mess with the U.S.". After 9/11, he was still so scared of the U.S. more than 20 years later that he turned over his entire nuclear arsenal to us and cooperated in _every_ capacity we required. He was, in essence, our _ally_.

In addition to that, he kept radical muslims (like the Muslim Brotherhood) suppressed in his region. That's exactly what the U.S. needed since we were fighting radical islam and they had declared a "jihad" against us. Removing Muammar Gaddafi was a major blow to our national security.

Finally, to address your point on Fidel Castro, unlike Gaddafi, he was our _enemy_. He has never turned over weapons systems to the U.S. nor has he cooperated with us on anything. More importantly, unlike Gaddafi who was oppressing muslim terrorists, Castro was oppressing harmless, decent Cubans. There is a monumental distinction there and for you not to see that before making that comment makes people wonder about your ability to think.


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...



This is hilariously wrongheaded.

It was PRECISELY America's INVOLVEMENT in overseas conflicts that invited al qaeda to attack us.  Specifically, Bin Laden was emboldened by the 91 Gulf War.

Twenty Years Later, First Iraq War Still Resonates

_* the first Gulf War did lead to further confrontations — and its reverberations are still felt today. ... [It  became] a cause celebre for Osama bin Laden and one of the factors that led to al-Qaida's attacks against the U.S. on Sept. 11, 2001. Bin Laden was incensed that "filthy, infidel crusaders," as he called American troops, were based in his homeland of Saudi Arabia, home to Islam's two holiest sites.*_


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Bwahahahah! The Middle East is on _fire_. Obama bumbled foreign policy _horribly_. He helped to over throw dictators in Egypt and Libya and has attempted to do the same in Yemen and Syria. As a result, the Muslim Brotherhood now controls Egypt and all of it gave rise to ISIS.
> *
> By the way - more troops died under Barack Obama in Afghanistan than under George W. Bush.* _Oops_. Could you be any less informed about reality? Partisan hack.



Notice the liar's method: Word your lie delicately as if to create a false narrative where Obama fathered a more bloody foreign policy than Bush.

Throw the Iraq numbers in there, you lying piece of shit.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Would that be the Muslim brotherhood who was democratically elected in Egypt?
> ...



Peaceful as ever .  It's a relative term.  Our planets history has never been peaceful .

Care to mention a time in history where the world was more peaceful ?   Most of the shit now is civil wars .


----------



## BluesLegend (Dec 6, 2016)

Rexx Taylor said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Rexx Taylor said:
> ...



I'm still trying to figure out how food stamps saved the economy. The lady is looney tunes. Remember when she accused the CIA of being out to get her. lol

Here's the funny part, Dem's made her speaker of the house 3rd in line to the presidency holy shit.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> How many troops dead in Obamas last year ? Vs Bush's last year ?


More troops have died and more troops have been injured in Afghanistan under Barack Obama than George W. Bush. That is a simple *fact* (something that progressives are adverse to).


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > How many troops dead in Obamas last year ? Vs Bush's last year ?
> ...



Again, you're ignoring Iraq, because you're a dishonest sack of shit.

All those founding fathers in your profile pic would find you to be incredibly stupid.


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



100% true.  A very fascinating book was written about the topic: The Better Angels of Our Nature - Wikipedia


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 6, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Notice the liar's method: Word your lie delicately as if to create a false narrative where Obama fathered a more bloody foreign policy than Bush.
> 
> Throw the Iraq numbers in there, you lying piece of shit.



How about a more asinine foreign policy?

We lost ground to a bunch of sheep fuckers.

Bush's policy worked to keep jihadists down in holes and easy to kill. The meat puppet faggot has them taking MRAPs from the Iraqi's he was happy to abandon and establishing territory they have the gall to declare is a state.

They print money and sell oil on the goddamned global market, and have the core of the middle east under tactical control. Please tell me again how that fuckin assclown's foreign policy isn't bloodier than Bush's.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Pick any time in world history other than _possibly_ (and I stress possibly) World War II and it was a more peaceful period than right now.

Again, the Middle East is completely on fire. Obama's idiotic foreign policy gave rise to ISIS and they are torturing, beheading, and executing anyone who won't join them. You can find the videos on the internet and they are _horrific_. In the U.S., we suffer terrorist attacks weekly. You had the muslim idiot in Columbus just this past week. You had the muslim idiot killing everyone in the gay night club in Orlando. You had the muslim idiot beheading people in Oklahoma. You had the muslim idiot bomb the Boston Marathon. You had the massive attacks in Paris, France. The list goes on and on and on, you nitwit. I literally couldn't name all of the terrorist attacks just in the last year alone. You're either clueless about current events or a liar. I'm honestly thinking it's the former.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 6, 2016)

BluesLegend said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


i think i have pelosi on my "Most likely to die of botox poison" list for 2017


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2016)

The only Republican plan they have is "Do better" but when you ask them how they have no plan.

Just look at how great it was when Republicans ran the govt last time.  Record debt and deficit.  Good job


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahahah! The Middle East is on _fire_. Obama bumbled foreign policy _horribly_. He helped to over throw dictators in Egypt and Libya and has attempted to do the same in Yemen and Syria. As a result, the Muslim Brotherhood now controls Egypt and all of it gave rise to ISIS.
> ...


Yes, Bush invading Iraq was a mistake, but also yes, the little muslim turd in the white mosque is responsible for the increased violence and instability in the ME by his coddling of muslims and bowing to enemies while pissing on our allies.


----------



## 007 (Dec 6, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> The only Republican plan they have is "Do better" but when you ask them how they have no plan.
> 
> Just look at how great it was when Republicans ran the govt last time.  Record debt and deficit.  Good job


Did you forget the magic muslim boi in the white mosque DOUBLED the national debt?

Ya, you must have, or you wouldn't make such STUPID comments.


----------



## Timmy (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Are you high? Read a history book.

It wasn't all that long ago that us and Russia were at each other throats.  Israel and pretty much every country around them at or on the verge of war .  Iraq and Iran fighting ,  pakistan and India near nuke war .  South east Asia a cluster fuck .  Eastern Europe , Most of Africa .

That's just since ww2 !   Fast forward to now .  Most of that shit is a thing of the past .


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 6, 2016)

Trump has been President for four weeks now and the room goats are still being crybabies.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 6, 2016)

007 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > The only Republican plan they have is "Do better" but when you ask them how they have no plan.
> ...



All by himself huh?  Obama holds the purse strings now?  Lmao.  Oh, yeah...the debt left by GWB just pin it on Obama.  Sorry guy won't work.

By the way: you have no defense so you want to bring up other shit to deflect.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> Are you high? Read a history book. It wasn't all that long ago that us and Russia were at each other throats.


How many shots were fired between us and Russia? How many times did Russians behead American's on America soil? How many times did Russians shoot up a gay night club on America soil?

By the way chief...even at the height of the Cold War, Russia never dared to buzz our battleships with fighter jets. You are literally defeating your own point.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you high? Read a history book. It wasn't all that long ago that us and Russia were at each other throats.
> ...


this failure of the rats have cost one of the rats at least one eye. but will we ever know who beat the living hell out of him?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 6, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> The only Republican plan they have is "Do better" but when you ask them how they have no plan.
> 
> Just look at how great it was when Republicans ran the govt last time.  Record debt and deficit.  Good job


Just because you don't read stuff doesn't mean it doesn't exist:

"*Six measures to clean up the 
corruption and special interest
collusion in Washington, DC:
*
★ *FIRST*, propose a constitutional amendment to 
impose term limits on all members of Congress.
★ *SECOND*, a hiring freeze on all federal employees
to reduce the federal workforce through attrition
(exempting military, public safety, and public health).
★ *THIRD*, a requirement that for every new federal regulation,
two existing regulations must be eliminated.
★ *FOURTH*, a fi ve-year ban on White House and
Congressional offi cials becoming lobbyists after they
leave government service.
★ *FIFTH*, a lifetime ban on White House offi cials lobbying
on behalf of a foreign government.
★ *SIXTH*, a complete ban on foreign lobbyists raising
money for American elections.

*
Repeal and Replace
Obamacare Act
*
Fully repeals Obamacare and replaces it with Health Savings
Accounts, the ability to purchase health insurance across
state lines and lets states manage Medicaid funds. Reforms
will also include cutting the red tape at the FDA: there are
over 4,000 drugs awaiting approval, and we especially want
to speed the approval of life-saving medications.


https://assets.donaldjtrump.com/_landings/contract/O-TRU-102316-Contractv02.pdf


----------



## Timmy (Dec 6, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Are you high? Read a history book. It wasn't all that long ago that us and Russia were at each other throats.
> ...



You seriously counting lone wolf mass shootings as equivalent to wars ?

Don't forget all the proxy wars tween Russia and Us for decades .


----------



## P@triot (Dec 6, 2016)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


You're seriously counting a Cold War in which *no* shots were fired with beheadings, mass shootings, and mass stabbings?

And again - Russia is being far more aggressive towards us right now than they ever were during the Cold War (thanks to Barack Obama - *weakness invites aggression*).


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 6, 2016)

You must have missed Vietnam and Korea...


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Dec 6, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> You must have missed Vietnam and Korea...


When Debbie Wasserman married the creature from the black lagoon in 1991, then an nasty divorce in 1996, and 4 kids,,money problems, Creature having multiple affairs with very hot white women,,,thats pretty much a liberal policy failure


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 7, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Notice the liar's method: Word your lie delicately as if to create a false narrative where Obama fathered a more bloody foreign policy than Bush.
> ...



Who cares?  It's not our country.  Never was.  Even despite the Bush Doctrine of nation-building in an effort to bankrupt the U.S. at home.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Who cares?  It's not our country.  Never was.  Even despite the Bush Doctrine of nation-building in an effort to bankrupt the U.S. at home.



Irrelevant.

It's past history and can't be undone.

We broke it, we bought it.

We fixed it as best we could but left it on the shelf before the glue set at the direction of a "man" who who wanted the endeavor to fail from the outset.


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 7, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?  It's not our country.  Never was.  Even despite the Bush Doctrine of nation-building in an effort to bankrupt the U.S. at home.
> ...



We left it on the shelf under a Bush-negotiated timeline.  The instability of the region lies at Bush's feet.  Bottom line, we have no more troops coming home from Iraq in coffins (for no reason), and that's the way it should stay.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> We left it on the shelf under a Bush-negotiated timeline.  The instability of the region lies at Bush's feet.  Bottom line, we have no more troops coming home from Iraq in coffins (for no reason), and that's the way it should stay.



No, we still have coffins coming home as recently as last week I believe, for a reason that shouldn't exist. It wouldn't exist if your moonbat messiah didn't let the ME spiral out of control with the "arab spring". He encouraged that, while ignoring the attempts to bring down the Iranian regime.

The Bush Timeline wasn't set in stone either, a contingency force would have remained but the messiah wasn't interested.

Bush made plenty of mistakes. I won't deny it. The messiah not only fixed nothing, but he allowed and encouraged other problems to metastasize.


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 7, 2016)

Pete7469 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > We left it on the shelf under a Bush-negotiated timeline.  The instability of the region lies at Bush's feet.  Bottom line, we have no more troops coming home from Iraq in coffins (for no reason), and that's the way it should stay.
> ...



Iraq would not agree to a contingency force.  Stop spreading lies.  Obama ran on ending the war, and he did exactly that.  This is a sectarian, regional religious fight, and it's not our fight.


----------



## Pete7469 (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Iraq would not agree to a contingency force.  Stop spreading lies.  Obama ran on ending the war, and he did exactly that.  This is a sectarian, regional religious fight, and it's not our fight.



(_I'm talking to a goldfish tank_)

Iraq wanted the power to prosecute US soldiers. That's a no go, but they would have agreed to a contingency anyway.

Don't sit there pretending like obozo wanted to keep troops in there, but Malaki was being obstinate.

This "sectarian regional religious fight" isn't our fight. That's true. 

If the wrong side wins, we're the only ones left for them to fight.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...




You still trying to use that excuse? Kind of pathetic even for you.


.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahahah! The Middle East is on _fire_. Obama bumbled foreign policy _horribly_. He helped to over throw dictators in Egypt and Libya and has attempted to do the same in Yemen and Syria. As a result, the Muslim Brotherhood now controls Egypt and all of it gave rise to ISIS.
> ...


That's fine. Throws those numbers in. I believe more died in Iraq under George W. Bush than Barack Obama. And if you want to talk about Iraq, then do it. But it is a 100% *fact* that more troops died in Afghanistan under Barack Obama than did under George W. Bush.

Why do facts piss you off so much? Why do you lose your shit over _reality_?


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 7, 2016)

bear513 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


There's nothing to excuse. We have fewer dead American soldiers thanks to Obama.   Why do you hate the troops?


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 7, 2016)

P@triot said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


More US soldiers died under Bush than Obama.  


FACT.  



Why do the facts scare you so much?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 7, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The cost curve is already bending down, despite not being fully implemented yet, dupe - THIS IS HOW MUCH HEALTH CARE ACTUALLY COSTS- no GOP scams anymore, guaranteed for EVERYONE, dupe.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 7, 2016)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


W was in office ferchrissake. And thanks for 9/11 thru sheer incompetence, the stupidest wars EVER, AND a corrupt GOP world depression and 8 years of mindless obstruction...CHANGE THE CHANNEL, superdupe.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 7, 2016)

GaryDog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Obama caused a cluster fuck in the ME in case you didnt notice by calling a war over but not telling the other guy.

Just to win the white house.

So by your logic if we had surrendered to the Nazis it would be all fine and dandy with you if no more body bags?


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 7, 2016)

*Mod Note:   OP topic was constrained to "showing weakness" thru policy and who does that. That's the topic. NOT each other. If you don't have something to share that ON topic -- don't post it.. 
*


----------



## GaryDog (Dec 7, 2016)

P@triot said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > I have no clue who the fuck you're talking about, you racist piece of shit.  Kill yourself.  Painfully.
> ...



Oh I'm certain you don't travel outside of your own echo chamber.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 16, 2016)

The catastrophic failure of progressive policy is not just limited to their national security policies. Their economic policies are just as bad, of not worse...

Obamacare Tax Subsidies Will Increase by $9.8 Billion Due to Premium Hikes


----------



## P@triot (Dec 17, 2016)

This is how left-wing policy _always_ ends: complete and total poverty and misery...

Apparently the top 10 states that voted for Hillary Clinton over President-elect Donald Trump during the 2016 election have a very disturbing commonality: they’re dying.

According to the Independent Journal Review, citing work by noted Washington Times columnist and *economist* Stephen Moore, those states are performing so poorly economically “people are clamoring to move out of them.”

Blue states that voted for Hillary Clinton share something in common: they’re dying


----------



## P@triot (Dec 18, 2016)

Even the EPA was finally forced to admit that fracking is completely safe (and because progressives live to rewrite history - it is important to note that this was the EPA under the control of Barack Obama).

Just think of the jobs, tax revenues, affordable energy, and wealth that _could_ have been created over the past 8 years, during which Obama and the Dumbocrats obstructed progress out of their greed to grow the green energy sector that they are so heavily invested in.

EPA Finds No Widespread Water Pollution From Fracking


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2016)

For all of those "Fight for $15" minimum wage nitwits who do not understand basic economics:




 

Two Minimum Wage Charts for Andy Puzder


----------



## P@triot (Dec 28, 2016)

Another example of progressive policy regressing an entire nation back more than 100 years. They can't even keep their automobiles running thanks to idiotic left-wing policy. How poetic that the Jeep carrying Fidel Castro's casket broke down. It had to be pushed the rest of the way. 

Jeep carrying Fidel Castro's casket breaks down


----------



## P@triot (Dec 28, 2016)

If there was ever indisputable proof of the failure of left-wing policy, this little gem is it. Freaking _hilarious_... 

A “Marxist” “collectivist” “worker-run” restaurant in Grand Rapids, Michigan, closed its doors this week after customers complained that they could no longer tolerate the bizarre hours, high prices and long lines.

It turns out, in a shocking revelation to the store’s management, that those Soviet bread lines were a bug, not a feature of Communism.
Marxist Vegan Restaurant Closes Down


----------



## P@triot (Dec 28, 2016)

This is how left wing policy _always_ ends...poverty, collapse, and misery.

INSIGHT-Multinational firms dumping Venezuela operations in fire sales


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Dec 28, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.
> ...


*Left and Right Are Two Wings of the Same Vulture*

We do have a way of knowing it's a Chickenhawk lie.  Reagan had his 9/11 with the Marines in Lebanon; DubDud called off all anti-terrorists actions after he was inaugurated.  More of his treason was that his owners in the oil business insisted on giving Saudis visas and treating them with kid gloves.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 28, 2016)

"Clearly, the American people said that they liked Obama personally, *but his policies were an abject failure*, and they want to seek a different path. Unfortunately for Obama, that means a complete unraveling of his “legacy” under the Trump regime."


HuffPo journalist admits Democrats ‘decimated’ under Obama’s leadership


----------



## P@triot (Dec 29, 2016)

"Much of the social history of the Western world, over the past three decades, has been a history of replacing what worked with what sounded good." - Thomas Sowell


----------



## P@triot (Dec 29, 2016)

It's such a shame that progressives are so filled with envy and hate and are so devoid of common sense. History has proven that conservative policy creates prosperity for all and progressive policy creates poverty for all.

The wealthy getting wealthier. Good for them. I’m happy — everybody wants to work for someone that’s wealthy. I know I do. I want my check to cash on Friday. I don’t ever want to worry that my paycheck is going to bounce. So I don’t care how wealthy my boss is.

If your job is insured or is more likely to remain because the government reduces regulation and taxes on your boss, what do you care if your boss gets richer?

Will we stop with the class warfare? Will we stop with the rich versus poor? The haves versus the have-nots? We’ve got to stop. There are greedy poor people, and there are greedy rich people. There are kind and giving poor people, and there are kind and giving wealthy people. It’s human nature on both sides. And your economic status has nothing to do with what kind of person you are. And political parties have divided haves and have-nots for political purposes way too long.

Keeping jobs here — you want to know why people are largely becoming more optimistic about a Trump presidency, it’s because he is saying he is going to keep jobs here. And there is proof now that those things are beginning to happen.
How’s That Economic Equality Working Out, Obama?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 31, 2016)

This is what happens with the progressive policy approach to crime. It just doesn't work when you disarm law abiding citizens, demonize law enforcement, and ensure that thugs everywhere will be immune from responsibility for their actions.

Progressives are causing blood to flow in the streets. And it's not a coincidence that it's nearly exclusively black blood that is flowing. It's such a shame that progressives got control of the education system in America and dumbed down the black community to the point that they can't even see what progressives are doing to them. Keeping them illiterate and indoctrinating them has resulted in the simplistic mind-set of "Dumbocrat good, Republican bad" despite the fact that they are dying and wallowing in the misery of progressivism.

Black Lives Matter gets what it wants in Chicago — and crime is skyrocketing


----------



## P@triot (Jan 4, 2017)

Just like conservatives predicted. Every time progressives attempt their insane left-wing policies (which completely ignore basic economics) conservatives crunch the numbers and accurately predict what the outcome will be.

The Globe spoke with one Massachusetts business owner who has cut her staff from 50 to 20 in the past two years alone, telling the newspaper she just couldn’t afford to pay all those workers the ever-rising, state-mandated amount.
More than 50% of her staff went from *low-wage* to *no* *wage* thanks to idiotic left-wing policy. Progressives can't figure out that _some_ is better than _none_. It always ends the same: economic collapse, poverty, and misery.

Massachusetts feels the impact of having highest state minimum wage


----------



## P@triot (Jan 7, 2017)

Wherever the left-wing ideology goes, decay, depravity, poverty, and misery soon follows....

"We can't look at the filmed Chicago beatings and the hundreds of Chicago killings as distinct, with the beatings 'political violence' and the killings just crime as usual. They're both the product of a depraved culture, and they're both facilitated by the breakdown in law and order. It's time to stop celebrating depravity. It's time to stop crippling the police. And it's time to speak the truth. Our nation's social fabric is fraying—nowhere more than in Chicago. This is the left's city, a foundation of its national power. How many more people have to die before it changes course?"

Chicago Is Breaking


----------



## P@triot (Jan 11, 2017)

This flawlessly sums up progressive policy:

“I’m paying *higher premiums*. I’m paying *higher taxes*, and I have *worse coverage*,” says Ross Schriftman

We had the most elite healthcare in the world and we had the most affordable healthcare in the world. Until Dumbocrats got involved. Reminds me of what a world renowned economist once said:

"Much of the social history of the Western world, over the past three decades, has been a history of *replacing what worked with what sounded good*." - Thomas Sowell

Pennsylvania Man Faces $784 in Premiums Under Obamacare


----------



## P@triot (Jan 16, 2017)

Progressives lack of understanding of basic economics and basic business is _killing_ this nation. It's why we've had such high unemployment under Barack Obama, why we have 94 million people out of the labor force, and why we have $20 trillion in debt.

“You have to fund your development through your *profits*,” Womack said during my 2011 visit to Terre Haute. “And if you have *no profits*, you’re *not* building restaurants.”

Womack, a 30-year restaurant veteran, faced unique challenges in the industry, *where profit margins ranged from 5% to 7%*. Restaurants already produce the lowest revenue per employee, meaning there was a *high labor cost* associated with implementing the new law.

Womack said he was able to weather the recession. He remained hopeful Congress would make changes to the law or the 2012 election would usher in a president who would repeal it.  When that didn’t happen, he simply wasn’t confident about the long-term prospects of running a casual-dining operation. IHOP, with servers and cooks, is a labor-intensive business. At the time he sold last year, Womack had 16 restaurants and more than 1,000 employees. “We felt that environment was not the place to be for the next 10 to 20 years,” he said.

Facing the prospect of Obamacare’s employer mandate on Jan. 1, 2015, Womack opted to sell his 16 IHOP restaurants last year to Romulus Restaurant Group.

Four years after testifying before Congress and urging Obamacare’s repeal, Womack remains alarmed at the law’s impact on his industry. He foresaw the challenges of offering attractive coverage in 2011 and is now facing that reality.

“Insurance rates are through the roof. Every year we get handed a 30% to 40% increase,” he said. “The only way we have to offset that is cutting our coverage way back. That’s happened every year since the law passed.”
So to recap - healthcare costs have gone through the roof (the exact opposite of what Obama and the Dumbocrats had promised), employees have lost their jobs due to costs, those that remained had hours cut back, and owners have had to close their doors or sell their businesses - all because progressives don't understand basic economics or how business operates. They actually (and laughably) thought that business owners would simply eat the cost of Obamacare regulations and the wealth redistribution they so desperately desired would magically happen as a result. Instead, people went from poor insurance and jobs to worse insurance and unemployment.

IHOP Owner Says Obamacare a Factor to Sell 16 Restaurants


----------



## P@triot (Jan 20, 2017)

Progressive failure continues...

Study: Americans Move to States With Less Burdensome Taxes


----------



## theHawk (Jan 20, 2017)

I wouldn't call progressive policy a "failure".  It's outcome is exactly what the progressives want: a failed economy and social unrest.  High unemployment, war, terror attacks, high domestic crime rates, are all part of the progressive Agenda.  Those all create fear, and a fearful population craves safety.  Safety from violence, safety economically as well.  Once a population is that fearful, they will be more inclined to elect the progressives that promise safety nets for them, even though they never have any intention of fixing those issues.  Issues they've caused to happen in the first place.

Conservatives should let go of this notion that progressives "mean well" but are just too dumb to realize their policies hurt the country.  That might be true for the "social liberal" who doesn't pay much attention to politics, but the progressive turds know exactly what their policies are doing.  Accept the fact that progressives want to see all white, Christian, and capitalist cultures exterminated.  They hate Western culture, and want to see it destroyed, which is exactly why they embrace Islam.  Even though Islam is counter to everything "socially liberal", Muslims will definitely help the progressive cause of destroying Western culture, its the one thing Muslims are good at.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jan 20, 2017)

jillian said:


> Is there some reason you essentially repeat the same rant over and over again?


Because so many mindless loons keep ignoring the truth it contains.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 21, 2017)

Once again we see progressives trading low-benefit / low-wage jobs for *no* wage jobs with *no* benefits. Nothing generates unemployment and failure like left-wing policy...

This Nashville Deli Is Closing Because of Obamacare


----------



## P@triot (Jan 26, 2017)

Progressives continue to destroy jobs and companies with their idiotic failed socialist policies - trading low-wage jobs for *no* wage jobs:

Surprise: Bay Area Restaurants Disappear After Minimum Wage Hike


----------



## P@triot (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been saying it for _years_...so nice to see the rest of the world starting to wake up. There is nothing more regressive than progressives:

How to Tell Millennials Progressivism Is the Exact Opposite of Progress


----------



## P@triot (Jan 27, 2017)

Trump asks ‘What’s going on in Chicago?’ at GOP retreat. He gets this one-word response.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 3, 2017)

Nothing generates poverty and misery like left-wing policy...

*In 2001 Venezuela was the richest country in South America; it is now among the poorest*

As Venezuela crumbles, the regime digs in


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2017)

Just like all of the progressives here on USMB.... 

Berlin Report: 92 Percent of Left-Wing Activists Live With Parents, One in Three Unemployed - Breitbart


----------



## P@triot (Feb 8, 2017)

It's such a shame that the left doesn't understand even _basic_ economics...

Why didn’t she leave Hardee’s? No one forced Wise to stay with Hardee’s for 21 years without a significant raise. 

She could have switched jobs to somewhere her talents would have been recognized and/or she could have pursued additional training to be a more attractive candidate for jobs that required more skills and paid more.

Underlying Wise’s argument is the thesis that any full-time job, regardless of how few skills it requires, should pay enough for an adult to be self-supporting and, with a partner’s salary, raise children.

In addition, not everyone who is looking for work needs to be able to support themselves and a family. When I was 15 and working my first summer at Burger King, I knew I needed some money—and I also knew a first (non-babysitting) job would give me valuable skills. In fact, a lot of minimum wage workers are in a similar situation. But raising the minimum wage could have the effect of eliminating jobs—which would make it harder for teens and young adults to get that crucial first job, which often helps them get the next better paid job.
This Minimum Wage Story Shows the Left’s Troubling Mindset


----------



## P@triot (Feb 16, 2017)

Nothing generates unemployment and poverty like left-wing policy:

Nestle latest to leave California due to burdensome tax rate


----------



## P@triot (Feb 23, 2017)

Nothing generates unemployment and poverty like left-wing policy...

Regulation madness: Philly ‘soda tax’ causes massive job losses, Democrat finger-pointing


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 24, 2017)

P@triot said:


> A prime example here of how progressive policy continues to fail society. After Martin Shkreli purchased the rights to the anti-parasitic drug Daraprim and raised the price from $13.50 per tablet to $750 per tablet, a high school student went out and created the medication for $2 per tablet. The free market flawlessly solving problems as it _always_ does.
> 
> But....idiotic progressive top-down, centralized-controlled, centralized-planning communism. Business Insider explains:
> 
> ...


Putin's Puppet said he wanted to lower the price of prescription drugs.... Until Big Pharma paid him a visit. 
Now he doesn't talk about it any longer.

Hes just another crooked politician. The joke's on you DEPLORABLES. 
Actually it's on all of us.


----------



## Reasonable (Feb 24, 2017)

Here's a real winning Trump policy. 
ICE Agents Take Undocumented Mom With Brain Tumor From Hospital To Detention Center | The Huffington Post


----------



## NYcarbineer (Feb 24, 2017)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...



Wrong.  9/11 happened because of American aggression, not American passivity.  9/11 happened because Bush invaded Iraq in 1991, and then the US kept a military presence in Saudi Arabia.  That is what drove Bin Laden and al qaeda to carry out the attacks on 9/11.

As usual, the truth is pretty much the opposite of what rightwingers think it is.


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 24, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Would that be the Muslim brotherhood who was democratically elected in Egypt?
> ...




Timmy is a fuckin retard.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 4, 2017)

Left-wing hatriot policy once again regressing society back to pillaging viking era...

Chicago Carnage Outpacing 2016 Violence


----------



## P@triot (Mar 4, 2017)

*Denmark looks to cut their generous welfare programs and limit immigration*

Even the darlings of the left-wing ideology are rejecting that failed ideology and embracing conservatism...

Welfare Icon Now Wants People to Take Care of Themselves


----------



## P@triot (Mar 4, 2017)

This is what idiotic, left-wing economic policy like "Fight for $15" results in. Low-wage jobs become no-wage jobs.

Ordering kiosks coming to 1,000 Wendy's


----------



## P@triot (Mar 9, 2017)

Left-wing policy creating epic failure yet again. The fact that these people think more government is the key to success is freaking hilarious:

"Employees from Gallaudet University, a Washington D.C. school for the deaf, had filed a complaint with the Justice Department about Berkeley’s vast library of content being unavailable for consumption by those with hearing disabilities. The Justice Department investigated, and found that the content was indeed violating the law, and ordered that the university make the material more friendly for the deaf.

Going through all this content and adding the necessary material to bring this content up to par would have been extremely time consuming and expensive. *So it was that the university decided to just delete all the free public content*."

As is _always_ the case - the people (hatriots) who cry the loudest about the problem (lack of free education) are the one's who created the problem in the first place.

Government over-regulation forces university to delete 20,000 free online educational videos


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2017)

Great job patriots - you continue to replace low-wage jobs with *no*-wage "jobs". Proving yet again that *Nothing Generates Unemployment Like Left-Wing Policy*.

Burger-flipping robot replaces humans on first day at work


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2017)

"Economic control is not merely control of a sector of human life which can be separated from the rest; it is the control of the means for all our ends." - Friedrich Hayek


----------



## P@triot (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## P@triot (Mar 13, 2017)

This is what happens when you elect amateurs, idealists, and community organizers to public office. This is unquestionably the most catastrophic legislation ever crafted and/or passed and it is indisputable proof that nothing creates failure like left-wing ideology.

Former Obama HHS chief makes surprising admission about one of Obamacare’s failures


----------



## P@triot (Mar 17, 2017)

The numbers speak for themselves. Nothing creates failure like left-wing policy...


----------



## P@triot (Mar 26, 2017)

I haven't been this happy since the American people told Hitlery Clinton to go home and not come back. Target is in serious trouble because they believed that catering to the left-wing hatriots would earn them business. Apparently their CEO skipped business school. Catering to those who mooch off of government to keep your business afloat is a bad strategy.

So glad to see the American people not only reject this insanity, but also make a private corporation pay the price for attempting to facilitate it.

Amid Stock Price Crash, Target Corp. Announces Store Re-Design - Breitbart


----------



## P@triot (Mar 30, 2017)

Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy...

Obama Tried to Placate Rebellious Students. It Backfired.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2017)

One of the left's favorite false narrative is that nobody needs a firearm because we have law enforcement to "protect us". This woman strictly adhered to the left-wing ideology on personal protection - she relied solely on law enforcement. This morning, both she and her son are *dead*. Left-wing policy always ends in disaster.

Police tell Florida woman to 'stop calling 911' hours before her death


----------



## P@triot (Apr 5, 2017)

Left-wing policy destroyed Detroit and now it is destroying Chicago...


> Helmets and bullet-proof vests for children. It’s something you’d expect to see in some third world nation being overrun by a warlord’s gangs, but it’s being seriously discussed in one of the largest cities in the United States.


How bad are things in Chicago? Try bullet-proof vests for school children - Hot Air


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2017)

More indisputable evidence that government creates poverty and left-wing policy results in catastrophic failure...

Obamacare Regulations Drove Up Premium Costs by Up to 68%


----------



## P@triot (Apr 10, 2017)

This brings me tears of joy...watching the American people push back against the bat-shit crazy, radical agenda to destroy civilized society from the left by restoring sanity and reason gives me hope once again that my children will grow up in a civilized nation.

New report shows Target is feeling the devastating effects of their transgender bathroom policy


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2017)

Nothing generates failure and collapse like left-wing policy...

Major Obamacare Insurer Blue Cross Blue Shield Won’t Turn a Profit in 2017


----------



## Dragonlady (Apr 11, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Why would we defend your lies.  There hasn't been a single fact in your any of your rants in this thread that even approaches facts of truth.

You sound like someone who thought they had the world by the ass when Trump won, and has now realized that things just went from bad to worse.

Why don't you get out of your bubble and see how the rest of the world lives.  We have clean air, clean water, and decent jobs that pay real wages.  What we don't have is a bloated military going around the world starting wars, and a government that keeps his corporations rich and its people poor.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2017)

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like left-wing policy...

If Government Fails to Fund Subsidies, Obamacare Premiums Will Rise by 19%


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Why don't you get out of your bubble and see how the rest of the world lives.  We have clean air, clean water, and decent jobs that pay real wages.  What we don't have is a bloated military going around the world starting wars, and a government that keeps his corporations rich and its people poor.


Why don't you go the fuck away and find a Canadian political site to do your whining on? Do you not realize how stupid you sound complaining about the U.S. when you're so obsessed with us, you have to come to a U.S. website to discuss the U.S. _every_ single day?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> Why don't you get out of your bubble and see how the rest of the world lives.


Snowflake....I'm not a desperate fascist dictator wannabe like you. I don't give a shit "how the rest of the world lives". I worry about my own business and my own country. You should try it sometime.

Let me guess? No spouse. No children. One or more cats. Yep...it is so easy to profile you left-wing snowflakes. When a person doesn't have a life of their own, they have to stick their nose in everyone else's life.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 12, 2017)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control.
> ...



/---- I say let's make Timmy to pay for it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 12, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yea, but....20 million Americans now have coverage who did not before.  That's what matters, not all the lies to get to that point.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 13, 2017)

Target's support of the LGBT agenda over basic decency is _killing_ them. I really hope this results in Tagret closing its doors forever.


> When will the mainstream media start asking why liberals won’t drop the “bathroom inclusivity” policies that are hurting business? When is ESPN going to torch Roger Goodell for meddling in state politics as NFL ratings drop? This type of media double standard is exactly the reason Donald Trump became the Teflon man in the 2016 election.


Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy.

Bathroom Policy is KILLING Target’s Business | The Resurgent


----------



## ColonelAngus (Apr 13, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Target's support of the LGBT agenda over basic decency is _killing_ them. I really hope this results in Tagret closing its doors forever.
> 
> 
> > When will the mainstream media start asking why liberals won’t drop the “bathroom inclusivity” policies that are hurting business? When is ESPN going to torch Roger Goodell for meddling in state politics as NFL ratings drop? This type of media double standard is exactly the reason Donald Trump became the Teflon man in the 2016 election.
> ...



That sure didn't help, but online retailers are hurting retailers BIGLY.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 13, 2017)

ColonelAngus said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Target's support of the LGBT agenda over basic decency is _killing_ them. I really hope this results in Tagret closing its doors forever.
> ...


Don't kid yourself. That has nothing to do with it. Especially since Target is not just a "brick and mortar" store. They are also an "online retailer".


----------



## P@triot (May 5, 2017)

*Thank goodness for the "Affordable" Healthcare Act! *​
Yeah...prices have absolutely skyrocketed ever since Barack Obama and the Dumbocrats unconstitutionally stuck their nose into the healthcare industry. Now Maryland could see 150% increases just this year alone.

Health Insurers in Maryland Request Premium Rate Hikes as High as 150%


----------



## P@triot (May 17, 2017)




----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2017)

Nothing generates unemployment like failed left-wing policy...


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2017)

Nothing generates unemployment like failed left wing policy...


> The board of trustees announced that Mills is currently running a $9 million yearly operating deficit.
> 
> The $9 million shortfall is about 16% of the school’s 2017 budget of $57 million.
> 
> The budgetary crisis will cause professors and administrators to lose their jobs, trustees said.


This is what happens when one ignores science, biology, and reason for a bizarre ideology.

First Women's College To Admit Transgender Dudes Declares Financial Emergency


----------



## P@triot (May 21, 2017)

Nothing generates unemployment like *failed* left-wing policy...


> According to Eurostat, Spain’s overall unemployment rate is currently at 18.2%. And the country’s youth unemployment rate is more than 40%. Since the start of Spain’s financial crisis in 2008, it has become exceedingly common for children to remain at home into their 30s.


Spain sure as hell isn't using the conservative capitalism playbook. Neither is Greece - which collapsed. The ignorance of the left is _astounding_. No matter how many times their communist utopia collapses, they come back demanding more.

‘Lazy’ adult woman sues her parents for refusing to continue to support her financially


----------



## P@triot (May 24, 2017)

And the profound failure of left-wing policy continues...

Surprise, San Francisco Restaurant Workers! Minimum Wage Hike Is Killing Restaurants By The Dozens


----------



## P@triot (May 25, 2017)

This is classic left-wing lunacy. The left literally cannot see the forest for the trees 


> When the nuclear power plant closed, another environmental activist, Bill McKibben, confidently wrote that Vermont was “completely capable of replacing its power output with renewables . . .” That’s certainly a nice, happy, green thought — but that’s not exactly what happened. Vermont Yankee’s power supply was replaced with something else: Natural Gas.
> 
> The thing about natural gas is that it sounds pure and clean, but it’s still a fossil fuel that releases — you guessed it — CO2. What happened? Did the New England area continue to experience the annual decrease in emissions it was accustomed to with the switch to natural gas? In a word, no. The region saw a 5% _increase_ in carbon emissions — the first year-to-year increase since 2010.


Green Fail: Bernie Sanders’ Push for Nuclear-free Energy Comes Back to Bite Him


----------



## P@triot (May 30, 2017)

This is what left-wing policy results in. Dumbed-down, ignorant, indoctrinated minions who constantly lower the bar...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 5, 2017)

Unbelievably idiotic. The left collapsed Detroit and they _will_ collapse New York City unless another conservative is brought into rescue it (like Rudy Guliani was).

Report: New York State Public School Teachers in Long Island Earn $161,000 a Year on Average - Breitbart

See the unbelievably massive salaries paid to public-school educators in NY


----------



## P@triot (Jun 6, 2017)

It _always_ ends the same with left-wing policy. Horrific results, unaffordable costs, miserable conditions. In a nutshell: collapse.

8 Reasons Why Obamacare Should Be Repealed


----------



## P@triot (Jun 12, 2017)

Isn't all of this liberal "progress" grand? Isn't big government with unlimited control under the guise of the "best interest of society" grand? Isn't all of this rationed, socialized medicine just grand???

Mom Fights for Son’s Life After Doctors Order His Life Support to Be Shut Off Tonight


----------



## P@triot (Jun 14, 2017)

So much for the "Earth Friendly" policies of progressives. Wind turbines have a long history of killing birds. Now we can add whales to the list. Great job lefties.

Environmentalists outraged after ‘green’ wind turbines murder family of whales


----------



## P@triot (Jun 14, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## P@triot (Jun 17, 2017)

As always - conservatives accurately predicted exactly what would happen from the idiotic left-wing policy. The left's horrific war on women continues...

Woman Says No One Intervened When Man Filmed Her in Target Dressing Room


----------



## P@triot (Jun 17, 2017)

These _animals_ - who are so violent and dangerous that El Salvador is in a panic and holding emergency meetings over - are the people who the left not only invited into our nation, they insisted that these animals should be allowed to stay in the U.S. permanently.


> The Trump administration is sending violent gang members back to their home countries in droves -- so many that one country is dreading what's to come.
> 
> El Salvador authorities are holding emergency meetings and trying to come up with new laws to keep track of all the criminals being deported from the U.S., _The Washington Post_ reports.


Thank God for *President Trump*. Just compare that with what Dumbocrat Barack Insane Obama did..


> This is the opposite of what former president Barack Obama did. "The U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement agency released nearly 600 illegal immigrants convicted of sex crimes, many because their home countries refused to take them back, according to newly obtained documents," the _Washington Examiner_ wrote.


So Obama actually gave other nations a choice and these thugs were so bad, their own nations refused to take them back. So what did Obama do? Just turned them loose on the streets of America (while his wife and daughters were in bullet proof compounds and limos, surrounded by the finest Personal Security Details in the world, armed with fully automatic weapons). Typical lefty.

Trump Sending So Many Gang Members Back to El Salvador That Officials There Now in a Panic


----------



## P@triot (Jun 22, 2017)

Yet another glaring example of how progressives allow emotions instead of logic and reason to dictate policy...


> Every governor should be forced to actually take economic classes before taking or even running for office, especially Democrats.


Connecticut tried the idiotic "punish those 'evil' wealthy bastards - tax them to death" policies. As _always_, it didn't end well.


> What this means? It means that conservatives are once again right. You cannot tax the wealthy into oblivion and expect great returns. They will either figure out a way not to pay taxes or they will take their money elsewhere.


You can always can count on the left to collapse economies (Cuba, U.S.S.R., Cambodia, Detroit).

Connecticut Hikes Taxes on the "Rich;" Look What's Happening Now...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 22, 2017)

Choice _always_ leads to better outcomes. The left knows that - which is why those fascists are forced to achieve their agenda at the barrel of a gun.


> This spring, PBS has been airing a three-part documentary series, "School, Inc.", spotlighting some of *the successes of education choice and free-market schooling options around the world*.


The left destroys everything it touches with failed, 19th century policy - including education.

New PBS Documentary on Education in America is Creating a Stir


----------



## P@triot (Jun 22, 2017)

It doesn't require research or a major documentary to answer such a simple question...


> "School, Inc." is the brainchild of Andrew Coulson, an education policy researcher who left a successful career at Microsoft to answer a perplexing question: Why is it that innovation occurs frequently in other areas, but not in education?


Government can't innovate. And the left refuses to innovate. Put them together, and you get policy forever stuck in Karl Marx's late 1800's.

New PBS Documentary on Education in America is Creating a Stir


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2017)

Nothing ends in collapse, poverty, and misery like idiotic left-wing policy...


> Pensions, which a judge ordered must be paid by Illinois, now amount to 100% of the state’s revenue.


That's right folks - just the state government pensions alone chew up 100% of the state's tax revenues. Of course, every progressive will immediately scream "punish the wealthy - tax them more and take their money. Well - just a quick reminder of how that worked out in Connecticut (hint: it didn't end well).

Illinois Bet the Farm and Lost—You’ll Never Guess Who They Want to Pay the Tab


----------



## P@triot (Jun 25, 2017)

First, left-wing policy collapsed the city of Detroit. Now it is collapsing the state of Illinois (with California soon to follow).

Illinois Crisis Getting Much Worse; Full MELT DOWN Imminent


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2017)

CNN just announced need that a study by the University of Washington showed that the lowest income workers earned $125 _less_ per month after Seattle implemented their $15 per hour minimum wage. While the workers earned on average 3% more, their hours were cut on average by 9% - resulting in a net loss to their income.

The study concluded that this is basic economics - that when something costs more (such as labor), people simply learn to do with less of it.

Thanks to the Dumbocrats - the poorest among us are now further behind. If only the left understood _basic_ economics. I guess that's why they are called Dumbocrats.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2017)

P@triot said:


> CNN just announced need that a study by the University of Washington showed that the lowest income workers earned $125 _less_ per month after Seattle implemented their $15 per hour minimum wage. While the workers earned on average 3% more, their hours were cut on average by 9% - resulting in a net loss to their income.
> 
> The study concluded that this is basic economics - that when something costs more (such as labor), people simply learn to do with less of it.
> 
> Thanks to the Dumbocrats - the poorest among us are now further behind. If only the left understood _basic_ economics. I guess that's why they are called Dumbocrats.



I call bullflop . We are talking about min wage jobs , which are always available.   If the donut shop cuts your hours , then walk across the street and get more hours at the burger shop .


----------



## Timmy (Jun 26, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Choice _always_ leads to better outcomes. The left knows that - which is why those fascists are forced to achieve their agenda at the barrel of a gun.
> 
> 
> > This spring, PBS has been airing a three-part documentary series, "School, Inc.", spotlighting some of *the successes of education choice and free-market schooling options around the world*.
> ...



Is that why the best scores/ed systems are in blue states ?  While red states bring up the rear?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 26, 2017)

Well, as this thread CLEARLY reiterates and reinforces.....

The Left IS good at ONE thing......

Da Left = Da Nile


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2017)

Timmy said:


> I call bullflop . We are talking about min wage jobs , which are always available.   If the donut shop cuts your hours , then walk across the street and get more hours at the burger shop.


This hilarious. For years on this board, when progressives cried about a "livable wage", conservatives gave the obvious answer: get a second job.

When that was suggested, progressives would completely lose their shit. They were entitled to work 20 hours per week with no skills but still live like Bill Gates they said. Now that their idiotic policies are causing companies to cut their hours, the left keeps saying "just get TWO minimum wage jobs then".

Aside from contradicting their previous position - there is one glaring problem with their "logic" here. If they are cutting hours at the burger shop because of the unsustainable minimum wage, they sure as hell aren't going to add the person from the donut shop to their payroll.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Is that why the best scores/ed systems are in blue states ?  While red states bring up the rear?


Is that why you're *lying* through your teeth? Is that why you're pointing to the wrong metric? You're beloved so-called "blue states" are filled with red districts which brings up the scores of the failed blue districts.

Let's take a look at what actually matters - the individual districts themselves. Here is the state of Michigan. Notice the "blue" districts? Places like Detroit and Flynt? You know - just the worst school districts in the entire state.


----------



## JBond (Jun 28, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> Look at the Russian aggression in Europe, the Chinese aggression in the pacific, and a new militant wing of jihad that makes Al-Qaeda and the Talibs look like Mormon missionaries, and you can see how they only exist because of the meat puppet faggot and his deliberate weakening of our military.
> 
> At this point there's nothing left for Trump to fuck up. No matter what he does, even if a war develops, it will end up better than what obozo has done.


Regarding Russia, remember it was Obama that helped overturn a legal election in the Ukraine that led to the takeover of Crimea. He was continually meddling in foreign elections. Dems seem to forget this fact during their current Russian hysteria.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 28, 2017)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why the best scores/ed systems are in blue states ?  While red states bring up the rear?
> ...



More intellectual dishonesty by a righty .

Education standards are controlled by the state. Blue states routinely outrank red states in education.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2017)

Timmy said:


> More intellectual dishonesty by a righty .
> 
> Education standards are controlled by the state. Blue states routinely outrank red states in education.


More intellectual dishonesty by a lefty .

Education standards _are_ controlled by the state. But the actual *outcomes* are the result of the individual districts. And as with everything else, the red districts significantly outperform the blue districts.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2017)

JBond said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at the Russian aggression in Europe, the Chinese aggression in the pacific, and a new militant wing of jihad that makes Al-Qaeda and the Talibs look like Mormon missionaries, and you can see how they only exist because of the meat puppet faggot and his deliberate weakening of our military.
> ...


And let's not forget how Barack Insane Obama destabilized the entire Middle East. He overthrew stable, secular governments in Egypt, Libya, Yemen, and Syria to further Islam. That is a *fact*. That gave rise to ISIS and resulted with muslim terrorist groups such as the Muslim Brotherhood taking over Egypt.

Absolutely the most disasterous foreign policy doctrine _ever_.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 28, 2017)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


Why the 'Conservatives' have everything down to such a science that they cannot pass a damned thing even with the Executive, and majorities in the House and Senate. LOL


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Why the 'Conservatives' have everything down to such a science that they cannot pass a damned thing even with the Executive, and majorities in the House and Senate. LOL


Well they aren't lapdogs like the representatives on the left. They fight for what they believe is right, instead of merely bowing to the party.

I love the fact that Rand Paul, Ted Cruz, and others push back so hard against the Republican Party. It's why the Republican's do not pass catastrophic failure of legislation such as Obamacare.


----------



## JBond (Jun 28, 2017)

P@triot said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Everything he and Clinton interfered with, tried to control and shape, turned to shit. The exception is Israel. Despite sending tax payer money and resources, they failed there. That is a good thing.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 29, 2017)

P@triot said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...



Stable ?? You mean all those dictators.

The people rose up by the way.  Obama didn't overthrow anything . 

And the Muslim brotherhood was ELECTED in Egypt.  Sorry you hate democracy.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 2, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Stable ?? You mean all those dictators.


Uh..._yeah_...dillhole. *Stable*. There were absolutely *zero* problems going on in Egypt or Libya before Barack Insane Obama. Both were stable nations and allies to the U.S. Syria and Yemen had _some_ problems, but nothing like they have now.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 2, 2017)

Timmy said:


> The people rose up by the way.  Obama didn't overthrow anything


The "people rose up". 

You are one naïve little lapdog. The people didn't "rise up", snowflake. The people were manipulated by the Obama Regime and then provided with all of the material support that made it possible.

Barack Insane Obama set the entire Middle East on fire. He destabilized the entire region far beyond anything it had ever seen in its past.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 2, 2017)

Timmy said:


> And the Muslim brotherhood was ELECTED in Egypt.  Sorry you hate democracy.


So you're celebrating the fact that a terrorist organization - and sworn enemy of the U.S. - was "elected" simply because it was made possible by Barack Insane Obama?

Sorry you *hate* the U.S. Me? I love the U.S. and prefer not to see terrorist organizations in power.

Oh...and not for nothing...but it's painfully clear you also hate women (no shock there) and human rights as muslims oppress both.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 4, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like idiotic left-wing policy. They just want to throw money at every problem and it never works. What they end up with is unimaginable debt to go with their increased failure.


> The goals Zuckerberg set out to achieve — to enact a number of reforms that would make Newark a model city for education reform — are widely seen as a *failure*, journalist Dale Russakoff told Business Insider.


Thank God the adults are in charge once again in America. Zuckerberg threw $100 million at the failed left-wing public school educating system and it solved nothing. Absolutely nothing. In fact, by all accounts, things are even worse. That's what happens with left-wing policies - everything gets worse. Much worse. Just ask the poor souls of Detroit. Or Illinois. Or Cuba. Or Venezuela.

Mark Zuckerberg's $100 million donation to Newark public schools failed miserably — here's where it went wrong


----------



## P@triot (Jul 8, 2017)

Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy...

Bankrupt Illinois Slams Citizens With 32% Income Tax Hike, More to Come


----------



## P@triot (Jul 8, 2017)

This was the headline in the London Daily Telegraph today. Over 1 million people per day in England can't even see a general practitioner. It would be absolutely comical - SNL skit like comical - if it wasn't so tragic. And this is the type of *failed* healthcare that LWNJ's want to bring here to America.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 15, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure and collapse like left-wing policy...

Social Security Trust Funds to Be Depleted in 17 Years - Washington Free Beacon


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2017)

Barack Insane Obama really did a number on U.S. He devasted us with $20 trillion in debt and drastically reduced our economic freedom...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2017)

The left took over education in this country - now our youth are borderline mentally retarded. They can't even explain basic terms.

Watch: Millennials say they love socialism — but embarrassingly can’t even define what it is


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2017)

The left took over education in this country - now our youth are borderline mentally retarded. They can't even explain basic terms.

Watch: Millennials say they love socialism — but embarrassingly can’t even define what it is


----------



## P@triot (Jul 21, 2017)

This isn't the federal government - but it is an example of the astounding ineptitude of government.


> Recently, Seattle’s Waterfront Park decided it would be a good idea to buy a set of three wind turbines for around $107,000. The three wind turbines (who are all white, if you were wondering) will generate $1.39 worth of electricity a day, or a spectacular $42 a month. Now, that may not seem like a lot, but that’s because that’s the low estimate. At peak generation, the turbines will create about . . . wait for it . . . over 5 bucks a day! Or $168 a month in electricity! At that rate, *it will only take about 53 years for the wind turbines to pay for themselves*! Well, assuming no maintenance costs. Or staffing. Or anything else.


Proving yet again that progressives are completely ignorant of basic business and basic economics. They have absolutely no concept of ROI or TCO, etc. But wait. The insanity doesn't stop there. It gets better. As usual, the ignorant progressive "representative" has no idea what they are voting on...


> City Councilwoman Sissi Bruch summed up the wind turbines’ energy production perfectly — along with the reason government is horrible at everything: “I did not realize they would produce so little energy. I wouldn’t have voted for it knowing it was that little.”


#GreenFail: Taxpayers Foot $107K Bill for Wind Turbines That Don’t Work


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2017)

Nobody knows how to regress society to viking standards like progressives....


> Three years later, some local law enforcement officials are blaming proposition 47 for a drastic increase in crime in California. According to KTTV-TV, arrests are down 30% since the new law, but violent crime is up an incredible 40% in Los Angeles.


What a shame that so many good citizens must suffer because of the failed left-wing policies of progressives.

California voted to go easy on criminals — this is how crime is doing 3 years later


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2017)

It's such a damn shame that good citizens are forced to suffer because of progressives. I think the left-wing representatives who approve their district violating federal law should be held criminally liable. They should be charged with the same crime as the idiot illegal alien who stole the vehicle and raped the women and they should receive the same sentence.


> In December 2016, commissioners in Multnomah County approved a measure officially making the county a “sanctuary” for illegal immigrants. At the time the resolution was passed, *Loretta Smith*, a commissioner in the county, *said she had “no idea” what the “repercussions” of the decision would be*, but that it was the “right thing” and “good” for the community.


What kind of an idiot passes legislation while openly admitting they have "no idea" what the repercussions would be? That is the type of irresponsible "representation" that we see time and time again from the left.

Illegal alien deported 20 times arrested in Oregon — what happened next will make your blood boil


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2017)

Here is Pocahontas the progressive setting women back _decades_.


> Being a very progressive woman in Congress, Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.) routinely speaks out about the gender wage gap that Democrats and feminists allege exists in the American marketplace. However, according to a report from the Free Beacon, Warren’s gender pay gap in her office is so large that it is 10% larger than the national average.


There is nothing more regressive than progressive policy.

Liz Warren lectures America about ‘equal pay’ — but maintains huge gender wage gap in Senate office


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2017)

Left-wing insanity always ends the same... more poverty, more misery, more death.

Death of Democracy?  Why the Chaos in Venezuela Is Not Surprising


----------



## Carter Malone (Aug 1, 2017)

All you have to do is read the original ACA to know this is not a fault of that law.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## deanrd (Aug 1, 2017)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


Considering that 9/11 happened nearly a year after Bush took office, that it was Obama that took out Bin Laden and Reagan sent hundreds of young soldiers off to die for no apparent reason, I would trust Democrats more than Republicans.

Look at Trump.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 2, 2017)

You can _always_ count on idiotic left-wing communist policy to end in poverty, misery, and collapse...


> The roughly 1.4 million Californians who buy health insurance through the state Covered California exchange will see their premiums increase by an average of 12.5% next year.
> 
> Covered California, created under the Affordable Care Act and in its fourth year of operation, announced the proposed 2018 prices on Tuesday. Bay Area counties will see smaller increases than the 12.5% statewide rise. Rate increases will average 6.6% in San Francisco, 4.3% in San Mateo County, 8.2% in Contra Costa County, 10.4% in Santa Clara County and 8.3% in Alameda County. Marin, Solano, Sonoma and Napa counties are all part of the same pricing region, which will see an average increase of 7.4% overall.
> 
> Counties in the northern and central state would see far greater average *increases of 33.2% and 24%, respectively*. Experts said Bay Area rate increases are smaller in part because Kaiser, which dominates the region, generally had lower rate increases than other insurers.


State health premiums to rise an average 12.5 percent in 2018


----------



## P@triot (Aug 3, 2017)

What once was a thriving, successful nation has been decimated by left-wing ideology. Nothing ends in poverty, misery, and death like left-wing policy...

Socialism Has Destroyed Venezuela


----------



## P@triot (Aug 4, 2017)

This is what left-wing policy does. It takes formerly successful nations and collapses them - to the point where there currency is actually worth _less_ than the currency of a video game.

‘World of Warcraft’ video game currency now worth more than Venezuelan money


----------



## P@triot (Aug 5, 2017)

Nothing ends in collapse like left-wing policy...

Molina Healthcare Exits Obamacare Exchanges in Two States, Experiences $230 Million Loss - Washington Free Beacon


----------



## P@triot (Aug 5, 2017)

No surprise here. The left completely collapsed Detroit. Plus their party is primarily made up of criminals anyway...

Half the people running for mayor in Detroit are convicted felons


----------



## P@triot (Aug 6, 2017)

What a shame that the Dumbocrat Party not only allowed an invasion of violent criminal gangs into the U.S. - but actually _encouraged_ it.

The Trump administration is taking on the violent MS-13 gang. This is what’s in the works


----------



## P@triot (Aug 6, 2017)

The catastrophic failure of left-wing policy cannot be overstated. It doesn't just devastate economies - it devastates liberty, innovation, basic rights, and life.


> Friedrich Hayek famously observed that socialist central planning puts countries on the road to serfdom.
> 
> The latest dead end on that highway to hell—already littered with the human victims of past failed attempts in places like Cuba and the old Soviet Union—is in Caracas, Venezuela.


This is the misery that progressives desperately want to bring to the shores of the United States. They came very close under Barack Insane Obama.


> As The Economist magazine reported earlier this year, the damage in Venezuela is extensive. The economy has contracted dramatically—gross domestic product in 2017 will be nearly 25% smaller than when Chavez died in 2013. Hyperinflation—and the complete economic collapse it signals—seems to be just around the corner.
> 
> Inflation is predicted to exceed 1,600% this year and the value of the country’s currency—the bolivar—has plummeted. As wags on Twitter have noted, it is now worth less than the virtual gold tokens in the “World of Warcraft” video game.


Left-will policy has *never* worked. It never will work. It has a failure rate of 100% worldwide. It decimated the former U.S.S.R., Cuba, Detroit, Venezuela, and is about to collapse Illinois.

Socialism Has Destroyed Venezuela


----------



## Markle (Aug 6, 2017)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.
> ...



As you know, there is strong evidence to support that assertion.  It is highly doubtful, that either Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush would have put in place the wall of silence between the 17 intelligence agencies which caused 9/11/2001.  President Clinton made it impossible for any of the intelligence to communicate much less work together to connect the dots.


----------



## Markle (Aug 6, 2017)

jillian said:


> Is there some reason you essentially repeat the same rant over and over again? Loon.
> 
> "Liberal" policy hasn't failed. Prior to social security more than half of the elderly lived below the poverty line.
> 
> ...



You're talking about 50 to 100 years back in history.  Back when this was the Democrat Parties philosophy.  Before they became Socialists.


----------



## Markle (Aug 6, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Other than some civil war hot spots the world is pretty peaceful . Even Israel and Palestine have been quiet .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 6, 2017)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control.
> ...




Why have health care costs been increasing, Herr Himmler?

Medicare....


----------



## Markle (Aug 6, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Care to mention a time in history where the world was more peaceful ? Most of the shit now is civil wars .



Is France having a civil war?  Sweden?  Germany?  England?  And the list goes on!


----------



## Markle (Aug 6, 2017)

Carter Malone said:


> All you have to do is read the original ACA to know this is not a fault of that law.
> 
> You mean like Nancy Pelosi read it?
> 
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Aug 10, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like idiotic left-wing policy...


> In a shocking development, the *Philadelphia soda tax is a big fucking fail*. Who could have predicted that. *Democrat government drones and their brain dead minions are so desperate for money to fund their gold plated union pensions and bloated salaries, they lie, cheat and tax the poor into oblivion.* Result: lost jobs, further impoverished poor people, no help for children, more closed businesses, and a further hole in the city budget. But at least the city union workers can keep their gold plated pensions – for now. *Maff is hard for liberals, but it always wins in the end.*


Every time the left implements a policy, crime increases, substance abuse increases, and debt increases, while jobs decrease, incomes decrease, and liberty decreases.

From Coke To Coors: Philly Soda Tax Leading To Alcoholism As Beer Now Cheaper Than Soda | Zero Hedge


----------



## P@triot (Aug 10, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy. Progressives collapsed Detroit, now they are working on collapsing both Illinois and California...

CPS to lay off 950 employees; here's how your school is affected


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy...


----------



## P@triot (Aug 21, 2017)

Left-wing policy doing what left-wing policy does best...leaving poverty, misery, death, and destruction in its wake. Great job Dumbocrats - thank goodness you outlawed firearms in Chicago.

Violent weekend worst since July Fourth: 'It's so bad out here'


----------



## P@triot (Aug 28, 2017)

Nothing ends in poverty and misery like left-wing policy...


----------



## P@triot (Sep 5, 2017)

Nothing creates poverty & misery - and subsequently causes people to flee - like idiotic, failed, left-wing policy...


> “People are leaving blue states. Blue states are losing their political clout because people are leaving blue states,” Moore said, adding: This is every day … roughly a thousand people every day leave blue states and move to red states, so that’s a big migration over a decade. … That’s like 4 million people over a decade … leaving New York and Connecticut and Illinois and Michigan and even California … and other states. People are voting with their feet against liberalism.


GOP State Dominance at 95-Year High


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2017)

It always ends the same with left-wing policy....more poverty and more misery.



 

Flashback: Bernie Sanders Once Said Venezuela Embodied ‘American Dream’ More Than US


----------



## ScorpioRising007 (Sep 21, 2017)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...



A lot of Democrat polices have helped America so much. Gays can now get married. Bisexuals, Lesbians, and Gays have more rights in the workplace.

Obamacare I consider a success. I know a lot of people on it who love it, particularly very low income Americans.

Democrats under President Harry Truman came up with social security.

The Democrats came up  with medicare.

Democrats are pro-union and help union workers out, Republicans want to destroy the unions.

Democrats raise minimum wage.

Obama extended unemployment for Americans which was a great thing!

Obama did a lot things actually that the media criticized him for that I thought were actually helping our nation a lot.

A women has the right to choose and can get an abortion thanks to the Democrats.

Democrats want legalize drugs and are more lenient on criminals. Which is a good thing I know a lot of people with criminal records who are great people, they may have committed felonies years ago but are great people now.

Democrats don't let religious ideologies keep this nation from making social progress. I am Christian, but we still have  in this country that are hurting more than helping us.


----------



## Thinker101 (Sep 21, 2017)

ScorpioRising007 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> ...



Democrats also created food stamps.

Oh, and can't forget that Obamaphone.


----------



## ScorpioRising007 (Sep 21, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> ScorpioRising007 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Food Stamps I consider a big success for Democrats. They help a lot of people out, only complaint I have they give to little. Food Stamps should be increased by at least 3 fold. I have been on Food Stamps before they helped me when I really needed it most.


----------



## westwall (Sep 21, 2017)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control.
> ...








Prior to obummercare my health insurance increased at about 8% per year.  Immediately after obummercare it went up 44%, then it went up another 24% the year after.  You were bleating?


----------



## Timmy (Sep 21, 2017)

westwall said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Who says it was Obamacare ?


----------



## P@triot (Sep 23, 2017)

Timmy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


When troubleshooting any issue, the very first question is always - *what* *changed*? All other variables were consistent with westwall's insurance. Same company. Same region. Same plan. The _only_ thing that changed was the implementation of Obamacare. That is how we can say it was Obamacare. Thanks for playing Timmy.


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2017)

Timmy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...









My insurance company, my insurance broker, and my doctors, that's who.


----------



## Timmy (Sep 23, 2017)

westwall said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Of course they did .  They want a scapegoat .


----------



## westwall (Sep 23, 2017)

Timmy said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...








No.  Unlike you they live in the real world.  A world of cause and effect unlike the fantasy land that you ignorant progressives seem to dwell in.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 29, 2017)

Even if the left-wing *lies* _were_ true and illegal aliens generated more in tax revenue to the government than they cost the government - it wouldn't matter. *They broke the law*. Bernie Madoff generated a shit-ton of tax revenue for the government too but the left still wanted his head on a spear. Just another example of how they contradict themselves.


> The staggering total costs of illegal immigrants and their children outweigh the taxes paid to federal and state governments by a ratio of roughly 7 to 1, with costs at nearly $135 billion compared to tax revenues at nearly $19 billion.
> 
> The nearly $135 billion paid out by federal and state and local taxpayers to cover the cost of the presence of 12.5 million illegal aliens and their 4.2 million citizen children amounts to approximately $8,075 per illegal alien and citizen child prior to taxes paid, or $6,940 per person after taxes are paid.
> 
> ...


The *truth* is - illegal aliens are an unbearable burden to the U.S. tax payer and the national debt.

How Much Is Illegal Immigration Costing You? Here Are The Numbers.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 26, 2017)

The Democrats legislation known as “Obamacare” has been such a disaster that even a “Stabilization Plan” can’t save it.

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like left-wing policy...

Stabilization Plan Can’t Save Obamacare


----------



## P@triot (Nov 16, 2017)

You can thank a progressive for a society filled with people like this...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 14, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like progressive policy...

Unfunded Liabilities of State Public Pensions Top $6 Trillion in 2017


----------



## P@triot (Dec 23, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy...

Sweden Forced to Raise Retirement Age To Pay For Mass Immigration Policy


----------



## P@triot (Dec 31, 2017)

This is what government healthcare looks like. This is what the left wants for ALL of the U.S. Like England, and Canada, etc., the left wants you to wait 9 months for your first appointment (regardless of how much pain you are in) and then they want you to be rejected for your healthcare needs. They just need you paying into the system.

Marine Veteran Denied VA Care After Waiting Over a Year for Treatment


----------



## P@triot (Dec 31, 2017)

Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy...

One-Third Of The 2016 Spike In U.S. Homicides Came From Just 5 Chicago Neighborhoods | Zero Hedge


----------



## P@triot (Jan 6, 2018)

More proof that progressives knowingly *lie* about the negative impact taxes have on products and services...


> Despite the steep new prices, Costco was there to remind customers who live in the Seattle city limits that the tax doesn’t apply to its nearby locations outside the city.



Costco price labels perfectly expose the absurdity of Seattle’s new sugary drink tax


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


Yep, Reagan pal Saddam and all our resulting GOP Wars in the Middle East have been fantastic for us -still going on... Um, W was in office for 911 and managed to ignore all the warnings. Seems like all GOP presidents just love showing how big their dick is and Wrecking the world. Also fantastic at ignoring warnings about terrorism. Idiots.


----------



## jillian (Jan 6, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.
> ...



actually George W. Bush WAS in office on 9/11....

and it probably wouldn't have happened if baby bush had understood how to read a PDB....

I'll also point out that he then attacked a country that had nothing to do with 9/11 and destabilized the entire Middle East.


*facepalm*

dumbasses


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> This is what government healthcare looks like. This is what the left wants for ALL of the U.S. Like England, and Canada, etc., the left wants you to wait 9 months for your first appointment (regardless of how much pain you are in) and then they want you to be rejected for your healthcare needs. They just need you paying into the system.
> 
> Marine Veteran Denied VA Care After Waiting Over a Year for Treatment


The GOP better cut the funding again that would help...


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy...
> 
> One-Third Of The 2016 Spike In U.S. Homicides Came From Just 5 Chicago Neighborhoods | Zero Hedge


Another GOP tax cut for the rich would help LOL.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jan 6, 2018)

Once again... democrats seem clueless about the hole they’ve been digging for themselves. 

I’m good with them staying ignorant, and supporting an ideology most American voters are against.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 6, 2018)

jillian said:


> and it probably wouldn't have happened if baby bush had understood how to read a PDB....


Bill Clinton chose not to read the PDB's for 8 years. Just like he chose to ignore the Al Qaeda problem. But you wanted George W. Bush to solve it in the 8 months between when he took office and the time of 9/11. Fascinating. Stupid. But fascinating.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 9, 2018)

The left-wing doctrine of promiscuity is detrimental to society...


> None of this is thanks to President Obama, researchers say. After two terms of the last administration’s “if-it-feels-good-do-it” approach, most experts agree he accomplished one thing: making the situation worse. “Compared with their peers,” a 2016 study by the American Journal of Public Health found, “teenagers in the [government’s programs] were more likely to begin having sex… and more likely to get pregnant.” And it’s no wonder. The curriculum was so extreme that 40% of young people actually said they *felt more pressure to engage in sex from their sex ed classes than from their boyfriends or girlfriends!*


Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy.

Number of High School Students Who Have Had Sex Drops


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2018)

Timmy said:


> The world is as peaceful as it has ever been.
> 
> As for the Mid East . We no longer have a parade of dead US soildiers coming back every week. And GASP ! Mid East soldiers are now fighting isis . Who'd a thunk it!
> 
> But you want us to go back to the meathead conservative thinking of never ending war in the Mid East . How's that been working ?



As you know, and know well, this is due to President Donald Trump allowing a general, General "Mad Dog" Maddox fight the war with his gloves off and yanked the grievous Rules of Engagement which killed hundreds of our soldiers.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Health care costs have been increaing for decades . Boomers are getting older .
> 
> What's the GOP plan? Oh, do nothing .



Still in the works.

Democrats plan, make things worse for everything.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.
> ...



There is a tremendous amount of evidence supporting the fact that former President Clinton's decision to erect a wall of silence between the various 16 intelligence agencies.  What the FBI learned, was not allowed to be communicated with any other intelligence agency so there was no way for them to connect the dots.

As a result of this, President Bush removed those walls.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2018)

As you all well know, President William Jefferson Clinton erected a wall of silence between each of the 16 or 17 intelligence agencies so they were NOT able to communicate. The IDEA was admirable.  To prevent security leaks through different agencies having access to top secret information.  That was also the fatal error.

The agency who learned that Muslim's were taking flight lessons, and not particularly interested in landing or taking off, were NOT allowed to communicate that information to the agency that learned that al Qaeda was planning to use aircraft to launch a terrorist attack. Yet another agency that picked up increased "chatter" concerning an attack, could not communicate that to the other agencies and on, and on and on.

There was NO LEGAL WAY for them to connect the dots. It was done in the interest of security. Someone in one agency, would not find out what was known in another.

After President George Bush brought down the Gorelick Wall of Silence.... the pre-Patriot Act "wall" prevented foreign intelligence and criminal investigative communities from collaborating. ... the wall barred anti-terror investigators from accessing the computer of Moussaoui, the 20th hijacker.

The wall was originally erected by Jamie Gorelick to hide contributions to Clinton's presidential campaign from foreign sources...over $1.2 million was hidden by straw donors....but in turn it also prevented the sharing of foreign and domestic intelligence.

Bush assigned Stanley McChrystal as the commander of Joint Special Operation Command from 2003-2008...Under McChrystal JSOC had a dramatic change in worldwide intelligence....he successfully combined military, domestic and international intelligence to form a worldwide sharing of intelligence data.....and Obama continues JSCO...they were responsible for Bin Laden's demise.

Legislation put forth by President George Walker Bush, and a new oversight agency created after the attack, remedied this fatal error and gathers intelligence from all agencies.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Another GOP tax cut for the rich would help



Where has there been one?


----------



## P@triot (Jan 11, 2018)

I've said it for over a decade now...the left has gotten so extreme/radicalized that there are no liberals left in the party. They are full-on communists. Indisputable proof when people literally cannot differentiate the doctrine of the Democrat Party platform and the Communist Manifesto...


----------



## P@triot (Jan 11, 2018)

This what failed left-wing policy results in - anchor babies.


> Federal agents raided twenty "birth hotels" on Tuesday night in the Los Angeles area. The plush complexes double as "maternity hotels" for pregnant Chinese women who come to the US to give birth to their anchor babies.
> 
> Chinese women pay from $40,000 to $80,000 to come to the US to deliver their anchor babies. It's an industry. Chinese listing sites show several hundred maternity hotels in Southern California. It's not clear how many of the listings are active.


But...in all fairness...the left realizes they can’t win elections without the votes purchased from foreigners - so what else are they supposed to do?

Enough! Feds Raid 20 Chinese Immigrant 'Birth Hotels' in Los Angeles


----------



## P@triot (Jan 11, 2018)

I love it when the left turns on itself. It’s inevitable with *failed* left-wing policy. They leaders convince the minions that they are entitled. And that doesn’t work out so well for the greedy leaders when they keep taking and taking.

A Teacher Was Arrested, Handcuffed for Daring to Ask This Question at a School Board Meeting


----------



## P@triot (Jan 12, 2018)

jillian said:


> "Liberal" policy hasn't failed. Prior to social security more than half of the elderly lived below the poverty line.


Prior to the left-wing “War on Poverty”, the U.S. wasn’t burdened with unimaginable debt in exchange for absolutely no results...


> Since that time, U.S. taxpayers have spent over $22 trillion on anti-poverty programs (in constant 2012 dollars). Adjusted for inflation, this spending (which does not include Social Security or Medicare) is three times the cost of all military wars in U.S. history since the American Revolution. Despite this mountain of spending, progress against poverty, at least as measured by the government, has been minimal.
> 
> This week, the Census Bureau will most likely report that the poverty rate last year was about 14%, essentially the same rate as in 1967, three years after the War on Poverty was announced.


That’s unarguably *failed* left-wing policy.

The War on Poverty After 50 Years


----------



## P@triot (Jan 12, 2018)

Nothing ends in misery like failed left-wing policy...


> Canadian patients waited a record 21.2 weeks to receive treatment from a specialist after being referred by their general practitioner in 2017


Over 21 weeks to see a specialist. In the U.S., you’d barely have to wait a week. But it gets worse...


> Patients with complex medical needs languished even longer. Those in need of neurosurgery, for instance, faced a median wait of nearly 33 weeks. For orthopedic surgery, wait times exceeded 41 weeks.


That’s why people come from all over the world for healthcare in the United States.

Democrats Idolize Canada's Health System as It Recovers from Worst Year Ever


----------



## P@triot (Jan 20, 2018)

Nothing ends in failure, poverty, and misery like left-wing policy...


> “Portland has seen a 10% increase in homelessness in just the last two years” - 60 Minutes (01/14/18)


A double-digit increase at a time when conservative policy has the U.S. _flourishing_ like few times in history. Inexcusable. Borderline criminal. People are suffering because of the stubbornness, immaturity, and ideology of progressives.

The left would rather see people homeless and starving than admit that conservatives  have been right all along.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 22, 2018)

Nothing ends in failure, poverty, and misery like left-wing policy...


> Britain’s National Health Service is overwhelmed with patients waiting for care, as doctors lament that they have to practice “battlefield medicine” while conditions are so dire.


And here is the real bombshell...this is from the left-wing NY Times. The left simply cannot attempt to proclaim this is “right-wing lies”.

Britain’s N.H.S. in Crisis: ‘We Might Break’


----------



## P@triot (Jan 25, 2018)

The left always works really hard to avoid the idiotic and failed policies that they attempt to force on the rest of society...


> House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D., Calif.), who often rails against income inequality and calls on the wealthy to pay its "fair share" in taxes, took pains in late December to try to preserve tax breaks for two of her multi-million-dollar homes one last time before the new tax law kicked in.


So much for “paying their fair share”! And *two* multi-million-dollar homes?!? Where is the “income equality” in _that_?!? Think of all the people who could have healthcare coverage if Nancy Pelosi wasn’t selfishly hoarding wealth.

Pelosi Rushed to Preserve a Tax Break for Two of Her Multi-Million-Dollar Homes


----------



## regent (Jan 26, 2018)

P@triot said:


> The left always works really hard to avoid the idiotic and failed policies that they attempt to force on the rest of society...
> 
> 
> > House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D., Calif.), who often rails against income inequality and calls on the wealthy to pay its "fair share" in taxes, took pains in late December to try to preserve tax breaks for two of her multi-million-dollar homes one last time before the new tax law kicked in.
> ...


So why did Trump allow Republicans to put that tax-break in their tax bill? Was that tax break meant only for Republicans?


----------



## P@triot (Jan 26, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > The left always works really hard to avoid the idiotic and failed policies that they attempt to force on the rest of society...
> ...


Because that’s exactly what *President Trump* and the Republicans believe in. They back up their words with actions.

Nancy Pelosi and the Dumbocrats claim they hate wealth and that it needs to be redistributed - while they hoard their own wealth.


----------



## Markle (Jan 27, 2018)

regent said:


> So why did Trump allow Republicans to put that tax-break in their tax bill? Was that tax break meant only for Republicans?



Specifically what tax cut is in the tax reform act which is specifically for Republicans?


----------



## P@triot (Jan 29, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like left-wing policy...


> More than half a million Californians have moved to other states since 2010. Every day since then, an average of 386 people moved from New York to other states.
> 
> And Illinois lost so many people in 2016 that it actually fell one spot in the population rankings, losing its place to Pennsylvania — which itself has watched more people leave than come.


This is what *failed* left-wing policy does. It ends in poverty and misery for everyone.

People Are Fleeing Blue Strongholds That Cost Too Much


----------



## P@triot (Feb 3, 2018)

You can always count on left-wing policy to end in bankruptcy...


> The Democratic Party is carrying more than $6 million in debt, according to year-end filings — and has just $6.5 million in the bank. Do the math, and the party is working with just over $400,000 overall. Meanwhile, the Republicans are swimming in pools of money. The Republican National Committee had raised $132 million by the end of 2017 — about twice as much as the DNC — and entered 2018 with almost $40 million to spare, with not a penny of debt.


Perhaps spending over $1 billion on the most unelectable candidate in U.S. history wasn’t the best use of DNC funds.

The DNC is reportedly 'dead broke.' The RNC has nearly $40 million.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 4, 2018)

Every time a Republican follows a Dumbocrat (Reagan after Carter, Bush after Clinton, Trump after Obama), they are forced to rebuild the military.


> Ernie Tedeschi, a former senior adviser to the U.S. Treasury and now the head of fiscal analysis at Evercore ISI, added that this marks the biggest borrowing jump (as a share of GDP) in a non-recession time since Ronald Reagan was president. *Regan spiked borrowing due to a military buildup, something Trump is also planning, the report stated*.


You’d _think_ the American people would learn their lesson and stop putting Dumbocrats in office. But I guess young people are easy to seduce with the idiotic left-wing message of “if you elect me, I’ll steal from wealthy people for you and you’ll never have to work again”.

Government plans to borrow $1 trillion, some say to offset new tax law, this fiscal year


----------



## P@triot (Feb 28, 2018)

This is obvious to anyone who understands basic economics.


> As a small business owner, I know firsthand that when lawmakers create legislation that forces employers to increase employees' hourly pay via mandate, it ultimately leads to reduced hours, business closures, and job losses.


Unfortunately - that one requirement immediately disqualifies progressives. This “Fight for $15” stupidity is the same type of stupidity that collapsed Venezuela and sent the entire nation spiraling into extreme poverty.

I’m a Small Business Owner. Raising the Minimum Wage Would Hurt My Employees.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 3, 2018)

So the most progressive state - with the most government control and interference - is dead last in “quality of life”. Shocking.

California has worst ‘quality of life’ in U.S.: Study


----------



## P@triot (Mar 4, 2018)

This is what left-wing policy does. It leaves _everyone_ (except for those in *control* of course) destitute in poverty and misery. These people now hunt stray dogs to eat because they were so stupid and so greedy, that they voted for socialism. Well, they got it. And now there is no going back. The dictators will never relinquish control.

Average Venezuelan Lost 24 Pounds Last Year Due to Economic Woes


----------



## P@triot (Mar 5, 2018)

This is how left-wing policy always ends - in complete and total *failure*.


> Lenient school discipline policies implemented by the Obama administration allowed the Parkland, Florida, school shooter to maintain a clean record that allowed him to purchase the gun he used to kill 17 people, a report by RealClearInvestigations shows.


The left works to ensure criminal activity is allowed to operate. That way they can use the “crisis” to erode liberties and assume the power and control that they deeply crave.

How Obama school discipline guidelines allowed school shooter to buy gun despite troubling past


----------



## P@triot (Mar 8, 2018)

Nobody knows how to take low wage jobs and convert them into *no* wage jobs like Dumbocrats...


> In Arizona, the $15 minimum wage is predicted to result in more than 200,000 lost jobs—almost all among the state's lowest-skilled workers.


Left-wing policy _always_ ends the same: more unemployment, more poverty, more misery.

Minimum Wage Hike Is Killing Jobs in This Arizona City


----------



## P@triot (Mar 8, 2018)

Evil _always_ fails in the end. And there is nothing more evil than progressivism...


> This assumption is reflected in *the blindsided, startled unease of liberals in the era of President Trump*: “*There are moments when everything I have come to believe in* — reasoned deliberation, mutual toleration, liberal democracy, free speech, honesty, decency, and moderation — *seem as if they are in eclipse*,” Andrew Sullivan recently lamented in New York magazine. “For the foreseeable future, *nationalism is likely to remain a defining political force*,” Yascha Mounk fretted this weekend in the New York Times; “liberals should strive to make nationalism as inclusive as possible,” he warned. Against this backdrop of *liberal disquietude*...


I practically orgasmed at progressives openly crying about the defeat of their ideology. They see absolutely no light on the horizon. The American people have taken their country back and the facists on the left are distraught. They thought they were so close to defeating the U.S. and the constitution. The entire progressive ideology is imploding.

Opinion | It’s time to give socialism a try


----------



## P@triot (Mar 9, 2018)

Unfortunately for the U.S. - this is how the left _always_ comes to the table. Unprepared. Uninformed. Uneducated. And extremely emotional.


> Failing to understand the distinction between a semi-automatic and automatic weapon tells us you’re dishonest, unserious, or unprepared for the debate.


It’s a prime illustration of why left-wing policy is so detrimental to society.


> In a debate imbued with emotion, gun control advocates rely on ignorance


We wouldn’t allow a 1st grader to walk into a test ignorant and emotional. And yet we tolerate progressives creating policy this way and attempting to strip constitutional rights that way.

If You're Trying to Ban Guns, the Least You Could Do Is Learn the Basics


----------



## P@triot (Mar 23, 2018)

Nothing can take a prosperous nation and turn it into a collapsed third-world shit-hole like *failed* left-wing policy.

Venezuela's Meltdown Comes At Convenient Time For OPEC


----------



## GreenBean (Mar 23, 2018)

P@triot said:


> So the most progressive state - with the most government control and interference - is dead last in “quality of life”. Shocking.
> 
> California has worst ‘quality of life’ in U.S.: Study



California is a Plutocracy where the mega rich maintain their ruling class status by keeping the huddled masses impoverished and ignorant. They maintain control via gaslighting - which basically equates to the persistent repetition of false narratives placing the blame for thier plight on the very people who seek to break their bonds.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 28, 2018)

Nothing ends in failure like idiotic left-wing policy...

San Francisco is experiencing a ‘mass exodus.’ The city’s liberal policies are to blame.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 2, 2018)

What progressivism does is supplement failure. Which...surprise...results in more failure. 


> This program subsidizes flood insurance by providing coverage below the actuarially fair rate, *thereby encouraging people to build their homes and businesses in flood-prone areas*. This results in more people living in harm’s way and makes large-scale disaster more costly.
> 
> Rather than expand the flood insurance program as FEMA has suggested, Congress should retire it and allow the private sector to provide. Private-sector insurance would *set prices according to a region’s risk level, thereby discouraging development in high-risk flood zones*.


The private sector does the exact opposite. It penalizes failure and rewards success. Which is why the private sector always results in more success than government.

3 Steps Congress Can Take to Ensure Better Disaster Preparedness


----------



## P@triot (Apr 6, 2018)

History has proven it over and over and over. Conservative policy ends in prosperity every time. Left-wing policy ends in poverty *every* time.


> Guess which state has the highest poverty rate in the country? Not Mississippi, New Mexico, or West Virginia, but California, where nearly one out of five residents is poor.


Left-wing policy collapsed Detroit - resulting in an entire city filing for bankruptcy. It is about to do the same thing with the state of California.

Why is liberal California the poverty capital of America?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 10, 2018)

Absolutely nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like left-wing policy...


> Crime in the UK has spiraled out of control. There are no guns in the country, and yet the murder rate in London has now overtaken that of New York City. How can that be!? People were still hurting and killing each other, but they just moved on to doing it with knives.
> 
> They’re also confiscating — and this isn’t a joke — scissors, pliers, screwdrivers, hammers… anything AT ALL that might be used as a weapon. What’s next? A ban on hands and feet?


Yes...progressivism really _is_ that stupid. Take away guns, people will kill with knives. Take away knives, people will kill with hammers. Take away hammers, people will kill with automobiles. Take away automobiles, people will strangle their victims to death. And all the while, the idiotic left-wing policies just set society back centuries.

Quick, hide the cutlery!


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2018)

Nothing lowers the bar like the *failed* left-wing ideology.


> The scores are a particular indictment of Obama-era education policies, including historically high levels of spending, the addition of new programs, numerous federal directives, and perhaps most consequentially, Common Core.


The more money progressives have thrown at education and the more they have tried to control it, the worse the results have gotten.

Nation's 'Report Card' Shows Federal Intervention Has Not Helped Students


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2018)

Nothing lowers the bar like the *failed* left-wing ideology.


> When you attend an American university, you are taught to have contempt for America and its founders, to prefer socialism to capitalism, to divide human beings by race and ethnicity.


There is only one way to tear down American - by convincing people that it is “evil”. And there is only one reason to want to tear down America - because you hate it.

Whatever the Left Touches, It Ruins


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2018)

Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy...


> When the Affordable Care Act was passed in 2010, its supporters celebrated the legislation, calling it a landmark bill that would make Americans healthier and lower health care costs for families.
> 
> Eight years later, it’s clearer than ever the ACA’s “Obamacare” exchanges have done quite the opposite. Not only are health care costs skyrocketing, the health insurance provided by Obamacare is so expensive for people to use that millions more Americans are now choosing not to go to the doctor — even when they’re sick or injured.


Socialized medicine doesn’t work. It has never worked. It never will work. Government meddling in issues outside of their constitutional authority always ends in failure and suffering.

Commentary: Obamacare is now so terrible, people aren’t going to their doctors — even when sick


----------



## Markle (Apr 12, 2018)

Timmy said:


> The world is as peaceful as it has ever been.
> 
> As for the Mid East . We no longer have a parade of dead US soildiers coming back every week. And GASP ! Mid East soldiers are now fighting isis . Who'd a thunk it!
> 
> But you want us to go back to the meathead conservative thinking of never ending war in the Mid East . How's that been working ?



Mid-East soldiers have been fighting ISIS with the aid of President Donald Trump who turned loose our military through General James "Mad Dog" Mattis. 

This map shows how ISIS has been almost completely wiped out:


----------



## Timmy (Apr 12, 2018)

Markle said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > The world is as peaceful as it has ever been.
> ...



Trump did nothing different.  Obama got the Iraqis to fight for themselves while u cons wanted Americans on the front line .


----------



## Timmy (Apr 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy...
> 
> 
> > When the Affordable Care Act was passed in 2010, its supporters celebrated the legislation, calling it a landmark bill that would make Americans healthier and lower health care costs for families.
> ...



Trump and the gop have systematically sabotaged Obamacare because they were too cowardly to repeal .  They spit in the face of our constitution.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 12, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Trump and the gop have systematically sabotaged Obamacare because they were too cowardly to repeal .  They spit in the face of our constitution.


Once again we see the left accuse the right of their own sins. It was Obama who pissed on the U.S. Constitution.

If *President Trump* were like Obama, he would have repealed Obamacare with an Executive Order. But he respects the U.S. Constitution. So the _only_ action he took was to repeal the mandate...a completely constitutional action.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 12, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Trump did nothing different.  Obama got the Iraqis to fight for themselves while u cons wanted Americans on the front line .


The progressive ability to deny reality is simply _astounding_. Barack Insane Obama couldn’t get a cat to chase a mouse. In fact, he would insist that the cat was entitled to the mouse and thus the mouse should be brought to the cat on behalf of the cat.

*President Trump* stepped in with *real* leadership and solved the ISIS problem that Barack Insane Obama created.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 12, 2018)

It’s impossible to wrap one’s mind around just the astounding ineptitude of the failed left-wing ideology...


> We have spent $28 trillion on welfare programs since the War on Poverty began, yet the ability of the poor to achieve self-sufficiency has actually *decreased*.


If you had handed me $28 trillion dollars, I literally (*literally*) could have solved all of the world’s problems. Every last one of them. There would be an abundance of food worldwide. There would be an abundance of jobs worldwide. Water would be readily available everywhere in the world.

And what do the Dumbocrats do with $28 trillion? They actually _increase_ poverty. 

Trump Issued a Call for Welfare Reform. Here Are 4 Actions Policymakers Can Take.


----------



## Markle (Apr 13, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Trump did nothing different. Obama got the Iraqis to fight for themselves while u cons wanted Americans on the front line .



Anemic former President Barack Hussein Obama lied to the world.  Further, he fatally tied the hands of our troops by issuing crippling Rules of Engagement which cost lives.

President Donald Trump appointed General James "Mad Dog" Mattis and removed the gloves, President Obama forced on our military.  By turning the reigns of fighting ISIS over to a real military leader, we have crushed them and the world is better because of his actions.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 14, 2018)

You just can’t make this stuff up...


> “The shutting down of #Backpage is an absolute crisis for sex workers who rely on the site to safely get in touch with clients. Sex workers rights are women’s rights,” Women’s March said in a statement posted to Twitter.


So to reiterate - not only does the left approve of women being exploited and trafficked as sexual objects, they call a *criminal* activity a “right”.

The left’s War on Women is alive and well (unfortunately).

Backpage Pleads Guilty to Human Trafficking 5 Days After Women’s March Endorsement


----------



## P@triot (Apr 14, 2018)

Big government, left-wing policy _always_ ends the same. 


> A study published in the journal Royal Society Open Science found that being a former communist state had a significant negative impact on the health and income levels of nations.


More failure. More poverty. More misery.

Study: Communism makes nations poorer, less healthy


----------



## P@triot (Apr 15, 2018)

So a *conservative* in the *private* sector has to step in to clean up the mess that progressives have made in the public sector.

Billionaire donates $10 million toward fighting crime in Chicago


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2018)

Failed left-wing policy doing what *failed* left-wing policy does...


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2018)

Nobody does stupid like California...

Podcast: California Shows Progressive Policies Don't Work


----------



## regent (Apr 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Big government, left-wing policy _always_ ends the same.
> 
> 
> > A study published in the journal Royal Society Open Science found that being a former communist state had a significant negative impact on the health and income levels of nations.
> ...


Conservatives have been using the communism thing for how many years now? Does it work?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 19, 2018)

regent said:


> Conservatives have been using the communism thing for how many years now? Does it work?


It would appear that you are horribly confused, my dear. You see, it is progressives who use communism. Conservatives deplore it. And no, it *never* works.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 23, 2018)

Progressives have removed God from schools and injected government. The results speak for themselves (school shootings, illiterate graduates, violence, etc.)...

Stanford Study: The Most Religious Kids Do Best In School


----------



## P@triot (Apr 24, 2018)

Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy. Only the left could spend a staggering $22 trillion and not see a single improvement.


> Over the last half-century, some $22 trillion has been spent on anti-poverty programs and yet the percentage of poor in this nation remains unchanged.


Incidentally - that outrageously unconstitutional $22 trillion is $1 trillion more than our national debt. Had the left not been so astoundingly ignorant, we would have the exact same results we have today but we would have a surplus of $1 trillion (which could be used for our military, our VA, our infrastructure).

That is a glaring, and indisputable, indictment on the idiocy of the left-wing ideology.

President Trump's Vitally Important Anti-Poverty Initiative


----------



## P@triot (Apr 28, 2018)

Nothing ends in *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy.

Finland halts world’s first universal ‘basic income’ and Bernie Sanders has a plan


----------



## P@triot (Apr 29, 2018)

Just like Target, Yehti is paying the price for the anti-American, idiotic support for the left...

After YETI cuts ties with NRA, the free market, and retailers, continue to respond in a big way


----------



## regent (Apr 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives have been using the communism thing for how many years now? Does it work?
> ...


So conservatives now have a policy of not calling every thing they disagree with, "communism."  What a relief. So Social Security is now OK?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 29, 2018)

regent said:


> So Social Security is now OK?


Social Security was *never* ok. It is an outrageous and egregious violation of the U.S. Constitution. Republicans warned in the 1930’s that it was illegal and unsustainable. They have been proven right. It’s an idiotic Ponzi scheme that is going to collapse as all of these Baby Boomers start to pull from the system and there aren’t enough X geners to sustain it.

For someone who supposedly had an extensive college education - you sure seem to be out of the loop on quite a bit.


----------



## regent (Apr 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So Social Security is now OK?
> ...


Unsustainable or not, each month there it is, every month, my SS check. When did the Court rule that SS was illegal and unsustainable, or was that only the Republican Party's ruling?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 30, 2018)

regent said:


> When did the Court rule that SS was illegal and unsustainable...?


Well let’s see if we can simplify this for you. The federal government is explicitly restricted to 18 enumerated powers per the U.S. Constitution. Is *forcing* people to give them money for the retirement “pension” of others one of those powers? Yes or No?


----------



## regent (Apr 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > When did the Court rule that SS was illegal and unsustainable...?
> ...


Sure sounds like it is one of the federal powers. How about Medicare even that sounds legal, what else you got?


----------



## regent (Apr 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > When did the Court rule that SS was illegal and unsustainable...?
> ...


The Constitution is what the  Court say it is.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 30, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Really? Hmmm. Which one _exactly_?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 30, 2018)

regent said:


> The Constitution is what the  Court say it is.


----------



## regent (Apr 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


----------



## regent (Apr 30, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...





P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Which ever one is easiest for you.


----------



## P@triot (May 2, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Don’t turn and run with your tail between your legs. Be a woman. Stand up here. Back up you’re position. Which of the federal government’s 18 enumerated powers states that they are responsible for retirement pensions of citizens?


----------



## P@triot (May 2, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like left-wing policy...

High Public School Spending in DC Hasn't Produced Desired Outcomes


----------



## P@triot (May 3, 2018)

Nothing ends in failure like idiotic left-wing policy...

6 In 10 Able-Bodied Food Stamp Recipients Do Not Work At All


----------



## P@triot (May 4, 2018)

Progressives have absolutely destroyed education in America. Which benefits them tremendously as they need an ignorant electorate in order to win elections.


> America is suffering through a crisis in education, especially when it comes to history. Many were horrified when a poll, released in April, showed that *two-thirds of millennials* *don’t know what Auschwitz is*


If progressives were to teach history, then students would see the evil of progressivism.

The Consequences of Historical Ignorance


----------



## Markle (May 6, 2018)

regent said:


> So conservatives now have a policy of not calling every thing they disagree with, "communism." What a relief. So Social Security is now OK?



Social Security has never been socialism or communism for that matter.


----------



## P@triot (May 7, 2018)

Markle said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So conservatives now have a policy of not calling every thing they disagree with, "communism." What a relief. So Social Security is now OK?
> ...


Uh...yes it is.


----------



## P@triot (May 7, 2018)

What a shame. Left-wing deviance is keeping these poor people in a perpetual state of misery. Cheering them on to mutilate their own bodies instead of getting the proper mental health treatment they need is repulsive.

This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.


----------



## P@triot (May 7, 2018)

California is such a shit-hole. It's unbelievable. They lead the U.S. in every negative metric (such as debt) and are dead-last in every metric one would want to be top in (such as affordable fuels and quality of life).


> Motorists in California, *the state with the most expensive gasoline*, could see pump prices that begin with a 4 again as oil markets rally.


The state has all of the natural resources to be a paradise. Instead, left-wing policy has turned the state into a near third-world shit-hole. South Central Los Angeles is a mess. Hollywood is a cesspool of drugs and sexual violence. The state has more gangs and gang violence than all other 49 states combined.

California Could See the Return of $4 Gasoline by May


----------



## Markle (May 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



I paid hundreds of thousands of dollars into an insurance plan.  It started out, as almost all Progressive plans do, with good intentions but has turned into the biggest Ponzi Scam in history.


----------



## P@triot (May 7, 2018)

Markle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Yes...but _everyone_ is guaranteed Social Security. Including the millions of parasites who never paid into it. That is pure communism/socialism/marxism.


----------



## P@triot (May 7, 2018)

Markle said:


> It started out, as almost all Progressive plans do, with good intentions


Progressive plans *never* start with “good intentions”. They start with the left trying to determine what they could exploit for more control and power.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 7, 2018)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...



Oh for God’s sake... are you serious with this? You act as if any of this dog-and-pony show is actually what it's purported to be. I bet you think Hobbits really existed and pro wrestling is real. I mean, jeez, I’m sorry, but this is naive to the point of childish. They’re chessmasters, and we’re all on the board, my friend. 

World events are orchestrated on a level higher than government; most of these guys are puppets, showpieces - managers at best - and little more. Ronald Regan, Bill Clinton, Donald Trump: “leaders of the free world”... please. As if the real old-money power would let these idiots make an actual decision.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 8, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> ...


It's what happens from going to public schools and a lifetime of TeeeVeee. . . .


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 8, 2018)

*Noone saw the story today on the UC Berkely situation?*

1000's of UC Berkely service workers on strike demanding "equal pay" and "gender equality".   LMAO

One of the great things about the Progressive Policies is they always eventually implode due to ....well.......stupidity.

Sen. Kamala Harris backs out of commencement speech at UC Berkeley


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 8, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> Oh for God’s sake... are you serious with this? You act as if any of this dog-and-pony show is actually what it's purported to be. I bet you think Hobbits really existed and pro wrestling is real. I mean, jeez, I’m sorry, but this is naive to the point of childish. They’re chessmasters, and we’re all on the board, my friend.
> 
> World events are orchestrated on a level higher than government; most of these guys are puppets, showpieces - managers at best - and little more. Ronald Regan, Bill Clinton, Donald Trump: “leaders of the free world”... please. As if the real old-money power would let these idiots make an actual decision.



Noone seems to notice that the "News" is always somehow conveniently custom tailored so that if you read the source favored by the Right....it stokes the anti-Left fires.....and if you read the news and media sources favored by the Left, it stokes the anti Right fires.

People refuse to THINK for themselves.  It's SOOOooooooo much easier just to absorb and react.

An example.....
The same small group of globalists/elitists who really do control things are the one who most want Americans disarmed pronto.   It's infinitely more difficult to control an armed population.

And like zombies...the gun grabbers swallow down their BS with fanatical frenzy and do their bidding never so much as realizing how utterly used and manipulated they are.  Meanwhile, these Zombies are noting but fodder to them.  Disposable garbage after use.  Pathetic.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 8, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > World events are orchestrated on a level higher than government; most of these guys are puppets, showpieces - managers at best - and little more. Ronald Regan, Bill Clinton, Donald Trump: “leaders of the free world”... please. As if the real old-money power would let these idiots make an actual decision.
> ...



Absolutely. I wish people knew more about the in's and out's of pro wrestling because it's a fantastic metaphor for government and our culture on so many levels. For those who know 80's WWF, two words gets the whole message across - Jack Tunney.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 8, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > Oh for God’s sake... are you serious with this? You act as if any of this dog-and-pony show is actually what it's purported to be. I bet you think Hobbits really existed and pro wrestling is real. I mean, jeez, I’m sorry, but this is naive to the point of childish. They’re chessmasters, and we’re all on the board, my friend.
> ...



This is what happens in a society where philosophy is taboo, and six-pack abs are more desirable than the attainment of enlightenment. Combine that with a democratic system supported by a media that encourages everyone to pick a side on every issue, whether they know anything about it or not, whether it directly affects their lives or not, and you've got an ongoing arena slave battle that powers the machine of wealth and power for a select group of predatory psychopaths.

It's mind-blowing how obvious the gun-grab is, and how people could buy into logic that's so obviously flawed. But the mind control is so multi-faceted and complete... Worldview poisoning is the key to the whole thing. Scientism proposes the idea that science is an appropriate "arbiter of all thought" (McKenna) and that we need to trust to experts in that field to tell us what the world is, discounting the "primacy of individual experience" (also McKenna). A perversion of true science. Since we've been taught to trust others to give us our worldview, agents of indoctrination, media, and politicians can mold the mind easily. Their skewed presentation of reality replaces your own personal observations: Media scours the globe for every act of human depravity and fear-inducing occurrence, never mentioning that for every act of aggression, there were a million acts of kindness. TV and movies are all about violence, trauma, danger.

So people get the idea that human nature is depraved, despite the fact that in their own lives there is no supporting evidence for this opinion. I have never seen someone murdered in person, but I have likely seen 100,000 murders with my own eyes via the flashing box. The subconscious mind doesn't know the difference. And we don't think we need to account for this when evaluating our worldview? So when people think of everyone walking around with guns, they're deathly afraid. But once you snap out of it, it's the most reassuring thought in the world. I actually get happy when I think about walking into a store where everyone is armed.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 8, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Blackwell said:
> ...


Joseph P. Kennedy Selected Quotations
...
"There are no accidents in politics." --_Remark to a reporter, 1960_.


----------



## P@triot (May 8, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> World events are orchestrated on a level higher than government...


Someone got themselves a shiny new tinfoil hat...


----------



## P@triot (May 8, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> This is what happens in a society where philosophy is taboo, and six-pack abs are more desirable than the attainment of enlightenment.


And _this_ is what happens when one’s tinfoil hat leads them to believe they are an “intellectual” and more “enlightened” than the masses. 


Brian Blackwell said:


> So people get the idea that human nature is depraved, despite the fact that in their own lives there is no supporting evidence for this opinion. I have never seen someone murdered in person


So something doesn’t happen unless you see it with your own eyes? There is some fine libertarian “logic”.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 8, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > World events are orchestrated on a level higher than government...
> ...


Exaaaaactly. Wave it away. Close your eyes and the monster can’t see you.


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> Exaaaaactly. Wave it away. Close your eyes and the *monster* can’t see you.


Let me guess...it’s been hiding under your bed since you were little?


----------



## deanrd (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


And yet, it was Obama that took down Bin Laden.  Odd that.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Blackwell said:
> ...









I hope I'm around when the state turns against the statists. That way I can die laughing.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > World events are orchestrated on a level higher than government...
> ...


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > Exaaaaactly. Wave it away. Close your eyes and the *monster* can’t see you.
> ...



Ok, so politicians aren’t bought-out and controlled by others, and fairies pay kids for teeth, and fat guys bring presents down chimneys.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


>



Crickets. Whenever you point out the obvious, easily-confirmed fact that secret societies and fraternal orders have (and have had) a great degree (no pun intended) of influence over governments and nations, nobody has anything to say. But thank you for saying it anyway.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > So people get the idea that human nature is depraved, despite the fact that in their own lives there is no supporting evidence for this opinion. I have never seen someone murdered in person
> ...



Speaking of logic, perhaps you've heard of the straw man? Alas, if he only had a brain...

Typically I'm more cordial, but I've turned on the flame-thrower for you because you've got an avatar depicting men whose works you've clearly never read, or if you did, did not do so with an earnest desire to understand anything they were talking about.

I did not say that because people don't see something with their own eyes, it never happened. Who the hell would say that? Nobody. So why even pretend that's what I meant unless you're content with being a dishonest hot air balloon with no respect for truth? Your founding fathers are spinning a tunnel to the Earth's core as we speak.

I'm talking about a skewed view of reality. If you never met my wife, and all I do is complain about her constantly for 2 years before you meet her, what are you going to think when the introduction is finally made? You'll think she's a fucking she-devil. If the news keeps cherry-picking murder and mayhem, and entertainment is overflowing with all manner of depravity, and you fill your dome with that all day, every day, you think that's not going to affect your worldview?

Meanwhile, in your own life you may have been mugged once, or had your house robbed, but millions of other people you've come in contact with dealt with you in a reasonably moral fashion. They're not attacking you everywhere you go. There aren't fires in the streets and people throwing bricks through store windows all over the place. Just imagine you lived like Charles Ingles, and never had a TV or radio - how would that affect your ideas about "human nature?"

The poisoning of worldview is a tactic used by dominators to get you to hand over wealth and power to them. There's always some enemy, some danger, that requires you giving them the reigns, at the cost of your dollars, and individual liberty. Just listen to the words of the Stalins, the Hitlers, it's as clear as day. And we think the people who supported those governments were indoctrinated morons, then spout off about the dangers of Muslim extremists, Russians, leftist communists, or whoever, and support our own governmental tyrants, saying they need to spend money this way or that, and make laws about this and that, all the while thinking we're somehow smarter than the rest of the world.

I'm not saying that dangers don't exist, but they don't exist to the degree nearly everyone is walking around believing, and it's NEVER a viable solution to create a seat of immense power and choose some of the worst from amongst the "immoral throng" to sit upon it. And yes, it's proven that sociopaths are drawn to positions of such power, and that they are especially adept at coming across like normal, moral people to dupe everyone into giving them what they want.

They are not public servants. They would gut you for a dollar if they could get away with it. And moreover, external authority is demonstrably and irrefutably invalid and immoral. So, I'm sorry to have to say it, but your OP was just mind-control vomitus on a million and one levels.

Now please reply with the inevitable "TL;DR" and we can go on about our business.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Blackwell said:
> ...



I've been on this forum a long time.

I don't bother with a long replies very much anymore.  Patriot said something or other about something we all could see with our own eyes. . .

Empirical proof as it were.

So I obliged him.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Blackwell said:
> ...



I agree. 

In his OP he stated. . .



P@triot said:


> Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.











*That Time Ronald Reagan Hosted Those 'Freedom Fighters' At The Oval Office*
That Time Ronald Reagan Hosted Those 'Freedom Fighters' At The Oval Office

*Reagan's Osama Connection*
*How he turned a jihadist into a terrorist kingpin.*
*How Reagan made a terrorist kingpin of Osama.*

* Arming the Middle East The Checkered History of American Weapons Deals *
The United States has upset its European allies with plans for a massive arms deal with several governments in the Middle East. Washington has been down this road before.
Arming the Middle East: The Checkered History of American Weapons Deals - SPIEGEL ONLINE - International


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

deanrd said:


> And yet, it was Obama that took down Bin Laden.  Odd that.


Obama did absolutely *nothing* to “take down Bin Laden”. It was the intel from the Bush Administration policies which lead to him (policies that Obama denounced) and it was the Seals that went in and killed him.

Obama’s big contribution was taking 4 months to say “ok - I give the green light to go in”. A decision everyone else would have made in under 4 minutes.


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> If you never met my wife, and all I do is complain about her constantly for 2 years before you meet her, what are you going to think when the introduction is finally made? You'll think she's a fucking she-devil.


Only if one is a simple-minded dill hole (such as yourself). Me? I would listen to your stories and decide for myself. For instance:

If you complain that she wants too much sex - I’d consider _you_ an idiot

If you complain that she wants too much cocaine - I’d consider _her_ an idiot

You’re actually scared of information if it’s not in the exact form you prefer. Which makes you a vintage fascist. And the men in my avatar would find you weak-minded, pitiful, and cowardly.


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> I agree.


You agree with the tinfoil hat view that “events which occur are arranged at levels far ABOVE governments”? Bwahahahahaha! Why am I not surprised? 


MisterBeale said:


> In his OP he stated. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait....let me get this straight. Your “proof” that I’m wrong that 9/11 never occurs if Ronald Reagan is in office is to post a picture of the people behind it sitting in the Oval Office as our _allies_? Bwahahahahaha! Wow - you _really_ showed me!


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> Ok, so politicians aren’t bought-out and controlled by others, and fairies pay kids for teeth, and fat guys bring presents down chimneys.


Even *if* that were true - it’s still the person who was “bought-out” in the government who is casting the votes, creating the policies, etc.

Seriously, grow up already. This whole idiotic Hollywood “Illuminati” shit is so tired and played out. You sit here whining about the media, and you’ve been fucking duped by Hollywood. _Hollywood_!


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


>


The Masons?!? Holy shit....bwahahahahaha!

Snowflake, my father was a 33° mason. The highest rank achievable. He never met with world leaders, was never asked for input on foreign policy, and didn’t control the direction of industry. Believe me when I tell you, the Masons are the most boring, idiotic organization ever created. They would meet in their “lodge”, put on aprons (like a woman in the kitchen in the 1940’s), and act out plays.

You dumb tool. You are the vintagte low IQ libertarian who is so easily duped by conspiracy theories. At the very least you could have gone with Skull n’ Bones. At least they were all Yale graduates with lots of wealth and power.

The Masons...


----------



## jillian (May 9, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Had Ronald Reagan or George W. Bush been in office instead of Bill Clinton, 9/11 *never* happens.
> ...



actually we do know that 9/11 bin laden wanted us to take bin sultan AFB out of Saudi Arabia and we know that it was directly related to daddy bush's gulf war. it is likely that if anyone but a Bush had been elected that 9/11 would have happened.

yes, that is speculation. but it is speculation based on actual reality.


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> I hope I'm around when the state turns against the statists. That way I can die laughing.


See...I hope I’m around to see the state restore constitutional government. But that’s the difference between you and I. I’m educated, you’re not. I want constitutional government, you get an erection at the thought of a Hollywood movie come true.


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

jillian said:


> actually we do know that 9/11 bin laden wanted us to take bin sultan AFB out of Saudi Arabia and we know that it was directly related to daddy bush's gulf war. it is likely that if anyone but a Bush had been elected that 9/11 would have happened.
> 
> yes, that is speculation. but it is speculation based on actual reality.


For someone who claims to be an attorney, your grammar is absolutely atroctioius. That wasn’t even a coherent sentence.

I think what you’re _trying_ to say is that Bin Laden turned on us because we  launched Gulf War operations out of Saudi Arabia (which is true) - at the invitation of the Saudi Arabian government (which is _also_ true).

Which shows that Bin Laden was an irrational person with mental health issues. The fact that you side with him over the U.S. shows that you too suffer from the same mental health issues. It wasn’t “Daddy Bush’s Gulf War”. Saddam Hussein *invaded* Kuwait. Now, as a sick fascist, we know how you love invasions, government control, etc. But.....but....the _entire_ world responded to that atrocity. France. Russia. Germany. Canada. Fucking Canada.

It was Saddam Hussein’s war, you uneducated, anti-American nitwit. George H.W. Bush did exactly what ALL world leaders did. They stopped the atrocity.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > If you never met my wife, and all I do is complain about her constantly for 2 years before you meet her, what are you going to think when the introduction is finally made? You'll think she's a fucking she-devil.
> ...



I’m weak minded and cowardly, says the person who believes the political narrative of professional liars, and who is willing to sacrifice his own inherent liberty for the promise of protection.

Where did I demonstrate a fear of information? I’m citing the purposeful manipulation of the mass consciousness, and advocating *not* being scared on that account. 

You don’t think there’s any merit to the notion that people’s worldviews are skewed by news media and entertainment?

You don’t think that politicians purposefully use fear to garner more control? War on drugs? Patriot Act? Just honest efforts to protect the people, then?


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so politicians aren’t bought-out and controlled by others, and fairies pay kids for teeth, and fat guys bring presents down chimneys.
> ...



Because I’m sure you’ve investigated the topic earnestly before coming to a decision. You would never bounce an idea at the door based on precinceived notions. 

And what does it mean to say that it’s still the elected official that actually signs the papers? That doesn’t mean he’s making the decisions. A soldier pulls the trigger too, but his owners tell him who to shoot, and have leverage over him if he disobeys. 

I didn’t get these ideas from Hollywood, but by exploring a variety of different topics from various sources, and using common sense correlation to link it all together. I, too, thought it all sounded too elaborate and far-fetched before that time. 

Do the work, then come back and tell me that all is as it’s purported to be. Until then, your uninformed opinion just sounds like a Tourette outburst.

And really, is it unreasonable to expect that people with immense wealth and influence could control government officials through bribes, blackmail and the like? It’s not like I’m pitching a flat Earth here.


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> You don’t think there’s any merit to the notion that people’s worldviews are skewed by news media and entertainment?


Oh I do. Simpletons are absolutely skewed by news media. Some are even influenced by Hollywood. 

What I *don’t* think there is any merit to, however, is your juvenile and idiotic claim that “all events are orchestrated above government”.


----------



## P@triot (May 9, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> Where did I demonstrate a fear of information?


When you spent 4 hours whining about the liberal media. Like a typical fascist, you want to shut them down.

I don’t fear them. The more MSNBC and CNN open their mouths, the more they destroy their own credibility. Hell, they couldn’t even prevent Donald Trump from being elected. Don’t know what you’re so afraid of.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > You don’t think there’s any merit to the notion that people’s worldviews are skewed by news media and entertainment?
> ...



Ok, ok, that’s fine. I don’t recall saying “all”, and it seems unlikely that I would, since I don’t actually think that. I’m quite sure the overwhelming majority of government officials are unaware of any scheme coming from the top. I’m also fairly certain that decisions are made (even high level politicians) that are not specifically directed by their handlers.

I would compare it more to a coaching relationship, in practical terms. I’m talking about sports coaches, though, who actually have perceived authority, not life coaches or something. There’s an overall strategy that’s intended to guide the day-to-day activities genrally, and sometimes specific important calls come from the bench. And the agreement is that the plan will be followed, and if it isn’t, you could get yanked.

The people I’m talking about have no national allegiance. They play all sides. They didn’t get where they are by letting nature take its course, either - they rig the game as best they can. Take something like the Federal Reserve Act... That’s an example of how they get what they want, and there’s nothing juvenile about acknowledging it.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I demonstrate a fear of information?
> ...



I don’t want them forcibly shut down; I want them ignored out of existence. They’re a harmful influence, as they do not serve truth overall, even if the specifics of their reports were all perfectly accurate. I also have reason to believe they’re a propaganda machine and nothing more. 

Good God, this man just called an anarchist a fascist... irony certainly abounds.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 10, 2018)

P@triot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I'm around when the state turns against the statists. That way I can die laughing.
> ...



9/11 was used as a pretext for subverting and throwing out the Constitutional order.

It will never be restored.  Give it up.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 10, 2018)

P@triot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Listen Patriot, I respect you and like you.  There is no reason to make this personal.   I have always thought you are a good guy, honestly.  We can have a disagreement about the nature of serious politics without getting nasty.



Compartmentalization.

That is how this works.  Folks being influenced and doing favors for higher reasons they are not even aware of.

My Grandfather who was a 33rd degree, a post master general appointed by JFK and was on the destroyer that captured that Japanese sub that is now on display in The _Museum_ of Science and Industry (MSI) in Chicago, and my other Grandfather who also was a 33rd degree, both would have had no idea of what is going on beyond the highest levels of the counsels of government in their own communities.


If you understand how Masonry works, you would understand that there are several other secret societies within their ranks.  Most of them are extremely good, philanthropic and beneficial to this nation.  There is, however, a Lucifarian one, one that worships the works of man over that of the creator.


When we talk of the Deep State, folks think it is a monolithic over arching entity, with one goal, one purpose, united.  It is not.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 10, 2018)

P@triot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I agree.
> ...




The over arching reason I find your OP specious is b/c you are a righteous man.



In most instances YOU would be the first to attack a fake news story from WaPo.

You KNOW a story from WaPo is not to be trusted.  WaPo IS part of the Deep State!

Why is it we can pick and choose which articles suit us and which ones to trust?  Trump has attacked this fake news source so many times I have lost count.  Ever since they published the following CIA sponsored piece, I don't take anything they print seriously at all, nor do I believe in the establishment pushed paradigm of reality.

*Washington Post Disgracefully Promotes a McCarthyite Blacklist From a New, Hidden, and Very Shady Group*
Washington Post Disgracefully Promotes a McCarthyite Blacklist From a New, Hidden, and Very Shady Group

The truth is, after Daniel Pearl was executed, every international source tells us Omar Saeed Sheikh was the master mind behind Pearl's kidnapping and killing.

Briton convicted of killing Daniel Pearl attempts suicide in Pakistan prison

Daniel Pearl killer Omar Saeed Sheikh tries to kill self

Pakistan foils plot to spring Daniel Pearl killer from jail

And this one should ring alarm bells for you. . .

"Reports in the British and Indian press that Saeed continues to receive visitors and communicate with followers from jail disturb the Pearls. Normally, those sentenced to death are allowed only short visits with family members and are not permitted to speak to the press, Haq said. "It hurts that he is still operating from prison," Pearl's mother, Ruth, said.

Saeed has been linked to other crimes since he was arrested. After two assassination attempts on Musharraf, prison authorities moved Saeed from Hyderabad to Adiala prison near Islamabad in January 2004. He was questioned there about his connection to the man behind the plots, Amjad Hussain Farooqi, a militant with links to al-Qaeda. Farooqi, who also played a role in orchestrating Pearl's kidnapping, died in a shoot-out with Pakistani security forces in September 2005."
Daniel Pearl: An Open Case

Apparently, this Omar Saeed Sheikh is a double or triple agent.  Working for British Intel, the ISI, and maybe even the CIA?  Who can really be sure?  And the MSM would have us believe he has gone rogue.

Then, Benazir Bhutto let's us in on a choice piece of intel., it turns out that this Omar Saeed Sheikh, who remember, is working for Pakistani and Western intel agencies, and maybe Al-Queda? Is the guy who tied up loose ends and took out former CIA agent OSAMA bin Laden before he could leak anything more. . . . 



Yet you want to believe a known purveyor of fake news, a CIA propaganda disinformation outlet, and source with a conflict of interest?  It's war propaganda meant to take away your liberty.  The Constitution will never be restored if you keep up the divide and conquer paradigm.

"Readers of a Post story on the CIA — whether about drones or a still-secret torture report, to name just two topics — should be informed of the Post/Bezos/Amazon/CIA financial ties. In the absence of such in-story disclosure, there is every reason to believe that many readers will be unaware that the Post’s owner is someone with a major financial stake in an Amazon-CIA deal worth hundreds of millions of dollars.


If Amazon’s $600 million multiyear cloud contract with the CIA is a small fraction of the company’s revenue, there is clear intent for it to grow larger. And $600 million is, by itself, hardly insignificant; let’s remember that Mr. Bezos bought the Post for less than half that amount.


“We look forward to a successful relationship with the CIA,” a statement from Amazon said two months ago. In public statements, Mr. Bezos and Amazon have made clear that they view this as a growing part of Amazon’s business: a feather in the corporate cap of the company in its drive to increase market share of such business operations. This is intended as a major and expansive income source for Amazon and for its CEO, Mr. Bezos, whose personal wealth of $25 billion is a consequence of Amazon’s financial gains.


Why not provide a sentence in the Post’s substantive coverage of CIA activities, to the effect that “The Post’s owner Jeff Bezos is the largest stakeholder in Amazon, which has a $600 million contract with the CIA”?


By declining to provide such disclosure, the Post is failing the transparency test when coverage of the CIA falls outside of the circumscribed areas where your letter says Post policy now provides for disclosure (“CIA contracting practices, the CIA’s use of cloud services, big-data initiatives at the CIA, Amazon’s pursuit of cloud services as a line of business, and Amazon corporate matters in general”)."
*The Washington Post, Amazon and the CIA*
The Washington Post, Amazon and the CIA


----------



## MisterBeale (May 10, 2018)

P@triot said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I'm around when the state turns against the statists. That way I can die laughing.
> ...



Actually, I am very educated.

I have dedicated my life to trying to understand the best type of organization for human society and for humans to live under.

At university I studied Anthropology, Philosophy, and Government.

Brian and I have a slight disagreement over how that can best be achieved I believe.

While he thinks complete anarchy is best, I don't think that would be beneficial.  We are a very advanced species, and there are higher motivating societal values than material concerns.  We should never forget the higher truths endowed by the creator.

If you study the human species, you understand that we are, as a specious, communal, IWO, organized, empathetic, and we need one another to survive.

We evolved on a tribal level.

OTH, any organized government that has it's interests beyond the representation greater than those who have direct input and involvement usually leads to tyranny.

From my study of history, the only governments that were superior to the US in terms of liberty are confederations.  However, in a world filled with external threats, the Constitution and federation seemed to be a necessity.   This has had some inherent weaknesses that were unforeseen though.

You and I have a lot ideological in commonalities.  There is no need for us to be adversaries. Our adversary is a common foe.  It is our perception of reality that is the difference.  Information, and the trust in that information is the key here.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> While he thinks complete anarchy is best, I don't think that would be beneficial.  We are a very advanced species, and there are higher motivating societal values than material concerns.  We should never forget the higher truths endowed by the creator.
> 
> If you study the human species, you understand that we are, as a specious, communal, IWO, organized, empathetic, and we need one another to survive.
> 
> ...



I just want to clarify that anarchy, as an anti-political position, does not obviate organization and cooperation. As you noted, this is simply human nature. The idea that government is the sole viable expression of that nature on a large scale is an unfounded assumption. In fact, government is the antithesis of cooperation, as it must include coercion, lest it become something other than government.

Government is an external authority, relative to the individual. It implies a moral claim - the _right _to rule, not merely the ability. In our country, this right is said to be founded upon "consent of the governed". However, since not everyone under government's rule expressly consents, a perversion of the notion of consent must be accepted in order to justify this "right" - this is called "implied" consent. 

Implied consent is invalid because it's established unilaterally, with no input from the "consenting" party. One side determines the terms of the implication, the other is made subject to it. For implied consent to be valid, both parties would first have to agree to what will constitute the implication; which would actually make it _expressed _consent. So "implied consent" is seen to be a thing that can never truly exist.

The "higher truths endowed by the creator" include the unalienable, equal rights of man. There can be no such thing as valid authority of one man over another. There can be no such thing as inequality of rights, such that one man may have an exclusive right to make law which another man is obliged to obey. There can be no such thing as "morality by consensus" such that _representation _would suffice to justify the inherently immoral claim to authority. The fundamental, inescapable truth of unalienable, equal rights is what compels one to the anarchist position by logical and moral necessity. Once this is acknowledged, we can start talking about logical, moral solutions to man's problems.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 10, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > While he thinks complete anarchy is best, I don't think that would be beneficial.  We are a very advanced species, and there are higher motivating societal values than material concerns.  We should never forget the higher truths endowed by the creator.
> ...



Very nice exposition, I can't disagree with any of it.

That said, again, it ignores fundamental realities of daily living.  Folks with kids, jobs, parents who are elderly, the poor, disabled, the weak that need to be taken care of by society, and of course, things we as a community need to take care of together, none of this is addressed.

We can toss it off and say, it will take care of itself and ascribe it to the nature of "spontaneous order," however, spontaneous order does not necessarily feed all the children, solve the tragedy of the commons, take care of the elderly and the weakest among us, etc.  Nor does it ever, in any meaningful way, provide binding arbitration.


Humans, because they evolved in a tribe, actually require an authority.  If they are left with out an authority that they subvert their will to, an authoritarian one will rise which they will gladly give their sovereignty over to.

Most folks are too weak and insecure to be totally free, it is against their biological nature.

So choose, min-anarchical confederation, Republican Democracy, or some form of authoritarian (monarchist/fascist/communist/oligopoly) dictatorship.  There will never by a society ruled by any type of anarchy, it is against our biology.

Escape from Freedom - Wikipedia


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I agree that there will never be a society ruled by anarchy, because anarchy is - by literal etymological definition - the complete absence of rulers. (Just a little cheap shot there, I know what you meant hahaha). I don't typically listen to Stefan, but I will listen to the shared video in its entirety on the basis of respect for your recommendation. I am also excited to take a look at "Escape from Freedom"; I've not heard of it before.

Your argument is essentially "logic and morality be damned, we _need _government for the benefits it provides". Every immoral act promises a benefit - that's _why _people act immorally. The rapist gets sex without having to court or otherwise persuade the target individual. The mugger gets quick cash without having to provide any meaningful contribution to society via labor. I simply cannot believe that you're content to lie in bed with such dogs.

This means that your fear of what would happen in the absence of government must be temporarily clouding your judgement. If you agree that men have inherent, equal rights, then you acknowledge that external authority is a direct violation of these rights and thus immoral. In light of this, to say that "Humans... _require _an authority" is to claim that government is a "necessary evil", which literally means that evil is an absolute *necessity *for successful human society. It's to assert that 100% pervasive morality would be a _detriment _to the species. Is this really consistent with your moral principles? Is this even logical, considering that immorality is both the cited problem, and the proposed solution?

I agree that most folks are too weak and insecure right now to be totally free, and thus a power vacuum would be created in the immediate absence of government. But we must recognize that the vacuum is not created by the absence itself, but by the people's misguided desire for the (false) promise of security and guidance offered by their enslavement. So what's to be done? Throw in the towel? Resign ourselves to eternal domination? Because that's precisely what you're concluding and condoning when you support an immoral institution of coercive violence (no matter how small) on the basis that others are too weak (and thus immoral) to handle freedom. Can you see, however, that it's not _others _in that case, but _you _as well?

To point to others' immorality (denial of the unalienable rights of themselves and others) as a basis for your own immoral support of external authority is to simply become one of that immoral throng. The next man may then point to _your _immorality to justify his own. So unless you're satisfied with this deplorably low bar of moral expectation for yourself, then the answer cannot be "If you can't beat 'em, join 'em." It also cannot be "overthrow the government this afternoon."

The answer, then, is the only solution that actually solves - the moral uplift of humanity. Yet most will dismiss this suggestion as "pie in the sky"; but what they're really doing is tossing aside the opportunity for a truly peaceful, prosperous society because it's "dressed in overalls and looks like work" (Edison).

Education is the path to justice and freedom. As the cultural consciousness rises, external authority will fade away naturally through lack of attention and compliance. First understanding, then adopting and disseminating principles of sound reason, natural law morality, personal psychology, etc. is the only work that holds any promise for mankind's transition into the next phase of its social evolution. But this journey begins with the self. We must be willing to take in knowledge openly, evaluate it soundly, and - most importantly - _act _from the wisdom thus derived. 

We are the only person over whom we have valid authority. We must exert this authority over self, and *be the change* we want to see in the world. This is why the anarchist is obliged by moral necessity to his position, and why he relentlessly implores others to employ courage and steadfast resolve in committing themselves to living according to right principles. For man to be free, we must first have a morally satisfactory answer to the question, "When others point to me, what position can they justify by my example?


----------



## MisterBeale (May 10, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> Your argument is essentially "logic and morality be damned, we _need _government for the benefits it provides". Every immoral act promises a benefit - that's _why _people act immorally. The rapist gets sex without having to court or otherwise persuade the target individual. The mugger gets quick cash without having to provide any meaningful contribution to society via labor. I simply cannot believe that you're content to lie in bed with such dogs.



Nope, that is NOT my argument at all.

Your entire post went off into a place that was unnecessary.

You are preaching to the choir.

What I am saying is that the majority of humanity is far too lazy to take agency for their freedom, no man is an island.

In my study of primatology, my belief that humans do not infinite natural rights with out regard to the responsibilities to the families and communities that raised became evident.  Even the beta chimp or gorilla that loses a fight to the alpha, still stays in the tribe and doesn't stalk off to leave the group for a reason, he still obeys the mores and social protocols of the group.

I, like you, would like to believe that there will be a time when the sum total of humanity would rise above the need for government.  That time will not come until it rises above the need for shiny things and material hordes of wealth and power as a substitute for self worth.  Man is a poltical animal, denying this does us no useful good.  He is an economic one as well.  Denying this does us no useful good either.

Until we look these truths square in the eye, making progress on this issue will be difficult.  Would you give up your PC and your devices to make sure the person starving next door had a meal to eat for just one week?  What if you knew it was they had a drinking and a drug problem?  These are real questions with no obvious answers, talking about black and white morality and immorality is easy in the abstract. . . .

So you are charging at windmills like the man from la Mancha if all you do is talk about philosophical ideals, for I will forever be in agreement with you.

When the rubber meets the road, real people only care about our inherent nature and practical solutions, that is what we discuss here.



Oh, and just an aside, although that Fromm character makes some cogent points, be very guarded against Critical Theory, it is a pretty corrosive force in our society.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 10, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > Your argument is essentially "logic and morality be damned, we _need _government for the benefits it provides". Every immoral act promises a benefit - that's _why _people act immorally. The rapist gets sex without having to court or otherwise persuade the target individual. The mugger gets quick cash without having to provide any meaningful contribution to society via labor. I simply cannot believe that you're content to lie in bed with such dogs.
> ...



Thank you for the warning against this crafty Fromm!

I know you are liberty-minded, and this is a discussion between friends, but I don’t see how your support of any government on the basis of “need” places you outside the description in my previous post. The “necessary evil” is still evil, and to condone it for *any* reason is to feed into the immorality cited as the necessity. It is to hold a position that dooms mankind to eternal domination because you are waiting for others to be moral first, and they are waiting for you.

Do you see the necessity of *being* the change we want to see? There is no justifiable reason to wait, as the waiting itself is the only delay. You have no power to force another’s hand, but you have authority over yourself. Someone has to go first; if not one who already firmly understands these principles, than who?

I agree that it will take many raising their consciousness before the transition can be made with lasting effect, so lead by example and help them along as best you can. Your shift will not rob those others of their “necessary evil” before their time. Not until they are ready will the transition come. But you’re ready now, so set off and bid them to come along. A shepherd waiting on sheep will be rooted eternally.

I am not the man I was before coming to this realization. I recognized the invalidity and immorality of external control, turned my back on it in every way I could without martyring myself, and as an unexpected *side-effect *became more generous, more courageous, more engaged in societal uplift, and more neighborly in general.

We don’t need to hit on every point with people. Coming into alignment with the core principles of natural law is a subscription service that will yield ongoing insight on many fronts. But we cannot ride that ship to greener shores with one foot still on the dock.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 11, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > Your argument is essentially "logic and morality be damned, we _need _government for the benefits it provides". Every immoral act promises a benefit - that's _why _people act immorally. The rapist gets sex without having to court or otherwise persuade the target individual. The mugger gets quick cash without having to provide any meaningful contribution to society via labor. I simply cannot believe that you're content to lie in bed with such dogs.
> ...



Ok, I listened to the Stefan video. I'm guessing here, but I assume that you want to explore the distinction between philosophy and practicality.

First of all, I deny a the distinction outright. Philosophy concerns itself with establishing core principles, rooted in truth, as a basis for sound judgment ("the love of wisdom", whereby wisdom is valid knowledge practically _applied_). The distinction is an illusion, typically cited to justify denying the sound principles of philosophy in practical applications.

Secondly, I also deny the necessity (and even the prudence) of the anarchist offering alternative solutions to justify his argument against external control (i.e. slavery). It's a speculative distraction from the core issue. The anarchist stands in opposition of enforced centralized solutions, so to ask him to suggest them is irrational; and if you're not asking for _enforced centralized _solutions, then what difference does it make what solutions he proposes? People in an anarchist society are free to ignore him anyway.

It's not the anarchist's responsibility to demonstrate to anyone how anarchy would "work". Each is equally capable of suggesting moral solutions, so the questioner is welcome to try his hand at this himself. In defending myself against robbery, The robbery victim is under no obligation to explain to the robber how he may otherwise make a living. The abolitionist is under no obligation to explain how cotton will be picked in the absence of slaves. The objection is to the immoral act _itself_, and this need not be justified by offering alternatives.

Either logic holds or it does not. Morality is sound practice, or it is not. If you accept both logic and morality as having merit, then the case against governmental authority is quickly closed. If you do not accept their merit, then your position asserts that illogical immorality is sometimes preferable - can this ever truly be the case? The fact that you do not have assurances once the illogical, immoral non-solution has been removed is wholly irrelevant. I'm sorry, but I make no allowance for the robber to find a job before refraining from robbing me. He must stop *now*. After that, if he wants to discuss his moral options, I'm willing to do so. 

Come to me as a committed, principled anarchist, and we can discuss solutions all day long. But until the logical and moral necessity of the anarchist position is understood and adopted, it would be counter-productive to win people over with practical solutions. An anarchist who simply believes anarchy is "more practical" can be swayed a moment later by a cunning tyrant who is more persuasive.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 11, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Blackwell said:
> ...



I agree with everything you stated, the difference, raise awareness and work within the system to reform and make it better rather than tear it down.

Unless you propose something to replace it with, and THEN lobby for support for that system, you are still wasting your energy, folks will ignore you.  Only concrete ideas will ever gain support, philosophical ideas are great on paper, but only practical solutions ever win the day.

But I have never heard you do that.


The thing is, I am aware that no man is an island.  My opinions or beliefs are no more important than any others, and all people need to have their voice, even statists.  If the majority of the nation are statists, isn't the current system the best system because it represents the most sovereigns?

That is what is moral.  Regardless of how ethically repugnant we both find it.


----------



## MisterBeale (May 11, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Brian Blackwell said:
> ...



If you deny the distinction outright, all you will ever be doing is what these two characters do, and that is all the influence you will ever have on real people's opinions. 

I have much that same problem with both of these fellows channels, though Stephan does some pretty stellar research on debunking some commonly held societal myths about people, places and things.  The purpose of showing you this channel was to illustrate the mind numbing dullness, and just sheer academic nature of the topic.  It has no application to the real world.  With either of these philosophies that these ideologues espouse in their utopian wet dreams, unless everyone on the planet ascribed, it would never work.  And, uh, the chances of that happening are slim to none.  Any time your philosophy rests on something like, having the human race, "be enlightened," or an uprising in consciousness, or having everyone believe the same thing. . .  You are headed for dangerous territory.

That's not my bag man, it is the same game that the OP of this thread is attempting to do, create oneness of thought, group think, it isn't how the creator works.

See Roman Stoicism, or Taoism or Ecclesiastes 3:1-8

Most folks don't think it is immoral for parents to be the ones to guide and protect their children, for scientists to tell the public what is in their best interests, for religious leaders to tell their flock the will of god, and thus, for government leaders to plan a national vision.  I have said it once, and I will say it again, humans have a biological, an evolutionary drive, to be led.  They need a chief, an alpha male, and you are not going to get around this.  The hardest thing for the anarchist to get around is the fact that Stockholm Syndrome has it's angry claws in the populace.

_It's not the anarchist's responsibility to demonstrate to anyone how anarchy would "work".
_
Then he will be ignored by everyone.

So what is my solution?

Let us critique the state upon anarchist principles and move to less and less state power.  Let us show folks the crimes of the state and the blessings of the creators spontaneous order, eventually folks will come around.

There is no need to tear down the comforts of home. . .


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 11, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



It's uncomfortable for me to be such a hard-ass, especially with you, but I have to challenge the premise that your "_opinions or beliefs are no more important than any others, and all people need to have their voice, even statists_". We're not both on the same page as to what governmental authority actually is - It's *slavery*. The statist opinion or belief that it's morally acceptable to subject your fellow man to an external authority under threat of violence is *wrong* (both immoral and incorrect); it's not equally valid or important as the pro-freedom position, which is an acknowledgement of the _reality _of man's inherent autonomy. Unless you mean "important" in a more nuanced sense (e.g. "influential"), then I vehemently deny this perspective.

If the majority of the nation is wrong, then the current system is definitively *not *the best system, precisely _because _they're represented. Consensus does alter morality. Unless, of course you subscribe to the utilitarian view, in which case gang rape is moral, since it provides the most good to the greatest number. And really, even though they _want _a state, a state does not actually provide them with "good", since their inherent freedom is also denied. So if we're viewing this with clarity, even by utilitarian standards, it's a no-go.

Now, in practical terms, you're absolutely right that my approach is not _seemingly _most effective, because it does not convert as many people to anarchy as would presenting viable alternatives. But I explained in my other post why, in reality, it actually *is *most effective; namely because the few converts it does create have a thorough understanding of the principles at the heart of the position, and are henceforth invulnerable to trickery via crafty presentations of authoritarian alternatives.


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 11, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Brian Blackwell said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Ok, now, if what you're saying is that minarchy, or Constitutional Libertarianism is a means to an anarchist end, then I can get where you're coming from. I don't necessarily agree, because what you're saying is that we should defer promoting true understanding until a time when the public will be more ready for it; and this means holding back true knowledge on the basis of a subjective judgement about their "readiness", which I don't believe we have a right to do. But at least we would have the same ultimate goal in mind.

I would mention, however, the shift I'm promoting would not nearly require all people to have a full understanding at first. Even if we don't hold back the knowledge, many simply won't care enough to receive it. However, their desire to be led can work in our favor if true freedom becomes the trend. From there, a full understanding may yet come, as in the case of African-American slavery. That's why it's critical to get anarchist ideas on the table in political discussions. The more people hear it's logic, the more will come around. After all, "how shall they hear without a preacher?" I came to this understanding because others had the courage to present it, despite the overwhelming odds.

And I do not think outright revolution would have a long-lasting effect (the first one didn't even hold for 15 years), so you and I are generally on the same page; I'm not calling for us to tear down the system immediately. But as in the case of the aforementioned slave trade, I do believe a shift in consciousness can occur, and as new generations are born into that new perspective, it can take root rather immovably. Especially since the only reason why anyone buys into authority now is because of pervasive indoctrination, so once it's gone, it will be very difficult to get a free people, resonating with truth from a higher state of consciousness, to adopt such a ludicrous concept. Just as it would be very difficult to promote African-American slavery in our current environment.


----------



## P@triot (May 11, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> You and I have a lot ideological in commonalities.


I doubt it...as you are on record here cheering for the state to turn on the people. I’m on record cheering for us to restore constitutional government.


----------



## P@triot (May 11, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> Another socialist country in financial peril. Argentine President Mauricio Macri has turned to the International Monetary Fund to seek a $US30 billion line of credit in an effort to avoid another economic collapse like the one that nearly devastated the country in 2001.


Left-wing policy _always_ collapses economies.

ECONOMY: Another socialist country headed for financial ruin, Argentina seeks $30B bailout from IMF


----------



## P@triot (May 11, 2018)

Brian Blackwell said:


> You don’t think that politicians purposefully use fear to garner more control?


The left does. Absolutely.


Brian Blackwell said:


> War on drugs? Patriot Act? Just honest efforts to protect the people, then?


Here’s the problem with your conspiracy theory, tinfoil: the Patriot Act was driven by George W. Bush and Dick Cheney. Both of which knew they had a very limited amount of time in power. Why in the hell would they intentionally drive something like that for power when they _knew_ they wouldn’t be in power much longer and that it could be used against them when they returned to standard U.S. citizens.

The Patriot Act was not the result of some maniacal thirst for power. It was the result of astounding ignorance.


----------



## P@triot (May 16, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> The nation's most troublesome and dangerous cities have been run by Democrats, often black Democrats, for nearly a half-century. It's Democrat-run cities where blacks suffer the highest murder rates and their youngsters attend the poorest-performing and most unsafe schools.


Left-wing policy _always_ ends in poverty.

Kanye West Threatens the Democratic Party's Hold on Black Americans


----------



## Brian Blackwell (May 16, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...
> 
> 
> > The nation's most troublesome and dangerous cities have been run by Democrats, often black Democrats, for nearly a half-century. It's Democrat-run cities where blacks suffer the highest murder rates and their youngsters attend the poorest-performing and most unsafe schools.
> ...



This guy is going to be president one day. Nobody will notice, though, because they’re too busy looking at their phones.


----------



## P@triot (May 16, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> What I found is that widespread adoption of electric vehicles nationwide will likely _increase _air pollution compared with new internal combustion vehicles. You read that right: more electric cars and trucks will mean more pollution.


The left always causes a problem with their policies, then insists more of their policies are needed to correct the problems they created in the first place. We are literally living Atlas Shrugged.

Are electric cars worse for the environment?


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

Everywhere you find the left in power and/or in the majority, you find catastrophic failure (poverty, famine, crime, etc.).

In fact - here is the election map of Florida from the 2016 election. The blue sections are Dumbocrat sections. Parkland is in Broward Country (lower right corner of the map). Oh wow, smack dab in the center of a Dumbocrat country (surrounded by two other Dumbocrat counties). How “shocking”.


----------



## P@triot (May 20, 2018)

The progressive narrative is almost as dangerous as progressive policy. They convince their mindless minions that they are “victims” before they even begin living their life.

LISTEN: Rush Limbaugh is left speechless after hearing man’s Obama to Trump prison conversion story


----------



## regent (May 21, 2018)

The real question is how do we stop progress? If we look at history  It seems that some humans are constantly trying to improve their existence by making changes.  It must frighten the hell out of some people that nothing they seem to do can stop the changes. And so progress goes on.  Was it was the development of the human brain?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 21, 2018)

regent said:


> The real question is how do we stop progress? If we look at history  It seems that some humans are constantly trying to improve their existence by making changes.  It must frighten the hell out of some people that nothing they seem to do can stop the changes. And so progress goes on.  Was it was the development of the human brain?



No, the REAL question is "How do we differentiate 'progress' from 'pointless and potentially destructive change for its own sake'?"

It must frighten the hell out of some people that they can't force others to pretend entropy is progress.


----------



## regent (May 21, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is how do we stop progress? If we look at history  It seems that some humans are constantly trying to improve their existence by making changes.  It must frighten the hell out of some people that nothing they seem to do can stop the changes. And so progress goes on.  Was it was the development of the human brain?
> ...


As in science we think over the proposals for improvement and decide if they have merit. If they have merit or think they do, we modify them even more, if needed, and finally we might put the proposals into play. That is exactly what happened with our Constitution, It is also used in the scientific method, many business practices and our daily lives.


----------



## P@triot (May 21, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, the REAL question is "How do we differentiate 'progress' from '*pointless and potentially destructive* change for its own sake'?"


----------



## P@triot (May 21, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> No, the REAL question is "How do we differentiate 'progress' from 'pointless and potentially destructive change for its own sake'?"


The left wants to “progress” past the U.S. Constitution. Not only is that pointless and extremely destructive (like you said), but, if you ask them, they can *never* tell you what they want to progress _to_.

What idiot gets in a car and charts a course with absolutely no destination? Answer: progressives. They have no end game. They have no idea what they really want to achieve. They just know they want to tear down what conservatives built.


----------



## P@triot (May 21, 2018)

regent said:


> As in science we think over the proposals for improvement and decide if they have merit.


Really? Did you people do that when you decided that the government should have the power to *force* citizens to *lie*? Because that’s exactly what you jackholes did when you decided that a man can call himself a woman and he can leverage the government to force everyone else to indulge him in his outrageous lie.

Sorry sweetie...but that is anti-science. That is the left’s typical blatant disregard for science, facts, reality, etc.


----------



## P@triot (May 21, 2018)

regent said:


> As in science *we think over the proposals* for improvement and decide if they have merit.


In all seriousness, the next time a progressive actually thinks it will be the first time that has ever happened. The left doesn’t exactly embody independent thought. They are all about control, group-think, and obedience.


----------



## P@triot (May 21, 2018)

regent said:


> The real question is how do we stop progress?


No dear. The *real* question is: how do we restore *liberty* and allow people to “progress” or not progress as they see fit? Even in your phrasing of questions you have that disturbing socialist, one-size-fits-all, Nazi goose-step mentality.

If you want to “progress”, progress away. Why do you feel the need to force everyone else to progress your way with you?


----------



## P@triot (May 21, 2018)

regent said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the REAL question is "How do we differentiate 'progress' from 'pointless and potentially destructive change for its own sake'?"
> ...


So tell us Regent...does it have “merit” to denounce, reject, and vilify the greatest men and the greatest nation ever produced? Is _this_ “progress”? This is proof that the left doesn’t “think” over anything. They mindlessly follow the collective.

‘Party Like It’s 1776’ Theme Too Offensive for New Jersey School Prom


----------



## regent (May 21, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > No, the REAL question is "How do we differentiate 'progress' from '*pointless and potentially destructive* change for its own sake'?"



In America the people have a say in what is constructive or destructive.
Just as the framers did with the monarchy and the Articles of Confederation,  The framers dropped them and rewrote the plan for governing the new nation. If America allows people to have a say in government  then the people help decide what is constructive or destructive government.  When the conservatives wrote the Sedition Act, and the people didn't want that Act they dropped the Sedition Act along with America's first conservative  party.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 21, 2018)

regent said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



What the left does bears no resemblance to "science" or "thinking".  Of course, it also bears no resemblance to "improvement", either.


----------



## regent (May 21, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is how do we stop progress?
> ...


I wouldn't force anyone to progress. The real question is how does one keep  people from wanting to progress, and more importantly can we keep people from progressing if  they are alive? Might try to not progress, and see if you can do it.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Your problem remains:  you keep blindly insisting that what YOU want is "progress", and everyone has to accept that definition.


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


 I don't think that's a definition.
What I want is immaterial, progress seems to be part of the human condition. Look about you and all you can see is human progress. Were stone tools part of human progress, how about clothes? In any case, so far mankind has not been able to stop human progress. We may  have even made progress in some of our governments. We  progress at your own rate, and how we see the need to progress.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



No, honey, CHANGE is part of the human condition.  Change is not automatically progress; it's just change.  You should wrap your mind around that.


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



So there's no purpose to change, not even being tired of the status quo?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Inherently?  No.  The purpose is conveyed by the person making the change, and whether or not it is "progress" depends on whether or not its outcome is positive.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> The framers dropped them and rewrote the plan for governing the new nation.


And have you properly and legally “rewritten” the U.S. Constitution through an amendment? No? Then you are just mindlessly driveling while acknowledging that everything the left engages in is unconstitutional.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> The real question is how does one *keep  people from* wanting to progress?


Here again we see your Nazi goose-step mentality. Why do you want to “keep people” from doing _anything_ (short of encroaching on the rights of others, of course)?


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> So there's no purpose to change, not even being tired of the status quo?


Think about how scary, dangerous, and ignorant that statement is. Why would you “change” just for the sake of change? If one finds liberty “mundane” after 245 years - should we just implement oppressive communism? You know, just because we’re tired of the “status quo”?

That one sentence right there proves that the left doesn’t think. They don’t weigh anything or consider the outcomes. They just do. Like a mindless farm animal.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> So there's no purpose to change, not even being tired of the status quo?


Serious question: as a woman, would you support legalizing rape since it has been outlawed for over a century and rapists are “tired of the status quo”?

Isn’t “progress” to undo old and outdated laws? Let’s “progress” to rape - shall we?


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


And who decides the positive outcome, or lack of?


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So there's no purpose to change, not even being tired of the status quo?
> ...


Progress is to improve the laws so they work as society wants and expects.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


So you're saying you do support legalizing rape? You just don't want to outright say it. Am I understanding you correctly here?


----------



## IM2 (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...



Bush could have stopped 9-11.


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The framers dropped them and rewrote the plan for governing the new nation.
> ...


I was using the Articles of Confederation.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



The people affected by it.


----------



## IM2 (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



You can't be so dumb as to assume this from the response you got.


----------



## IM2 (May 22, 2018)

Conservative economic policy was taking us into a depression. Conservatives have no answers.


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...





Cecilie1200 said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


Do you have any idea of the history of science?


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Wow, the things I say. Progress is to improve, not just change the laws. Can rape laws be made more effective so they cut down on the number of rapes? Can laws be changed so they cut down on the number of school shootings? If so, would that be  progress?


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I wonder if you are capable of understanding correctly?


----------



## deanrd (May 22, 2018)

The real problem with the Democrats is that we weren't able to stop:
Trillions of lost revenue from the Bush Tax cuts for the rich.
The two unpaid for wars.
Trillions more of lost revenue from the Trump tax cuts for needy billionaires.
We didn't protect tens of thousands of US Soldiers Bush sent off to GOP war folly.
Our hands were pretty much tied by the GOP.  If only there were things we could have done.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Yes..well we all know that the U.S. Constitution was legally written and ratified. Don't attempt to redirect the issue. Which is how you support unconstitutional laws.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


I wonder if you're capable of being a mature adult. You're intentionally ambiguous every time out of a very immature fear of being proven wrong or trapped in a "gotcha" moment.

It's a simple question: do you or do you not support legalizing rape in the name of "progress"? A simple yes or no (followed by a further explanation if you so choose) will do.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> Our hands were pretty much tied by the GOP.  If only there were things we could have done.


Well that _should_ have been true. Unfortunately, it wasn't. Your side doesn't believe in the rule of law, the U.S. Constitution, or the voice of the people. Remember when Barack Insane Obama bragged that he had (and I quote) "a pen and a phone"? That he would (and I quote again) "act when Congress wouldn't"?

Yeah. 'Nough said.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

deanrd said:


> We didn't protect tens of thousands of US Soldiers Bush sent off to GOP war folly.


I always find it interesting that the Dumbcorats never care enough about soldiers to pay them, provide them quality healthcare, fund them with the tools, equipment, and technology they need, or care about their lives when people like Obama send them off to die in Egypt, Libya, and Syria.

But man will they feign "outrage" over Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Since you jammed two different posts from two different people together in this, it automatically is disqualified from deserving a response.

Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Bush could have stopped 9-11.


He had 8 months, Bill Clinton's depleted military, and Bill Clinton's depleted military budget. That's a big ask.

Clinton had 8 years. Not only did he go out of his way to allow Bin Laden to operate out in the open, he spent all 8 years cutting the military budget and shrinking the U.S. military. The entire recruitment, financing, training, and planning phases all occurred under the Clinton Administration. Period.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Conservative economic policy was taking us into a depression. Conservatives have no answers.


When? Every depression and recession in U.S. history occurred under Dumbocrat control (the Great Depression, Jimmy Carter's Great Recession, Barack Insane Obama's recession, etc.).

The Dumbocrats had COMPLETE control of Congress for two years before Obama was sworn in. It's not surprise that's when everything started going downhill. And let's not forget Bill Clinton's 1997 Community Re-Investment Act that collapsed the housing market.


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative economic policy was taking us into a depression. Conservatives have no answers.
> ...


Republicans had  presidents three presidents before the Great Depression:  Harding, Coolidge and Hoover for a total of 12 years and so the Democrats must have had difficulty starting the Great Depression. Has a conservative ever read an American history book?


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't protect tens of thousands of US Soldiers Bush sent off to GOP war folly.
> ...


In 1940 America had a peacetime draft and it had to be renewed to keep the new soldiers in the army.and Republican did not want to renew the law, So Americans waited, hoping the Republicans in Congress  would approve before all those soldiers went home. Republicans voted to renew the draft just before Pearl Harbor.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> Republicans had  presidents three presidents before the Great Depression:  Harding, Coolidge and Hoover for a total of 12 years and so the Democrats must have had difficulty starting the Great Depression. Has a conservative ever read an American history book?


Yes...which is why we know so much more than the left about history.


> Shortly after the 1930 midterm election, however, special elections were held to replace 19 House of Representative-elects who died, and Democrats would gain a four-seat majority in the US House of Representatives as a result of the outcome of these elections. In the 1932 US Senate elections, the Democrats easily regained control over the US Senate once again


Almost the entire Great Depression took place under Dumbocrat control. And even the left has acknowledged their responsibility for the Great Depression. From FDR’s own Secretary of the Treasury, Henry Morgenthua to UCLA have all admitted that the left’s idiotic socialist policies created and prolonged the Great Depression.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Your silence is deafening, Regent.


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


So maybe the way to pin your history down is with questions,

When did the Great Depression begin?
Who was president when it began and to what political  party and did that president belong?
To what political party did the next two presidents  belong?
So how old  was the Great Depression when FDR was elected?


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I answered all of you’re questions in my previous post and included links. Thanks.


----------



## regent (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


So before the Great Depression what was the American plan to handle recessions and depressions?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 23, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Ahhh, yes.  The eternal leftist belief that we live in a monarchy, and the President controls everything.


----------



## P@triot (May 23, 2018)

regent said:


> So before the Great Depression what was the American plan to handle recessions and depressions?


The _only_ plan that has *ever* worked: leave the free market the fuck alone. And even UCLA admits that FDR’s unconstitutional meddling created and prolonged the Great Depression (as did his own Secretary of the Treasury).


----------



## regent (May 23, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So before the Great Depression what was the American plan to handle recessions and depressions?
> ...


UCLA admitted nothing. Two of their economists wrote a  book not favorable to FDR. It was a smart move for authors that want  to sell. As for the secretary he stayed with FDR to the end and they were personal friends so he could say anything he wanted. Would Trump have kept Morganthau to the end of his 3 plus terms? When did America have the free market?


----------



## P@triot (May 26, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


The links are from UCLA’s official website, sweetie. Nobody denies reality quite like you do!


----------



## regent (May 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Official website? Surely you jest. Two guys from UCLA write a book that disagrees with the historians that have rated FDR from third best president to the best. That's the reality since 1948.


----------



## P@triot (May 27, 2018)

regent said:


> Two guys from UCLA write a book that disagrees with the historians that have rated FDR from third best president to the best. That's the reality since 1948.


Oh please. Historians? Really? Historians? He’s been rated “the third best president” by radical left-wing nitwits. No real historian has ever placed him in the top 25.

The fact is, actual economists recognize that FDR was an idiot who essentially created The Great Depression by prolonging it. And even his own Secretary of Treasury, Henry Morgenthua Jr. concurred.

I’ve got facts and links to back it up. You have yet to add either.


----------



## P@triot (May 27, 2018)

Bwahahaha! The idiots at Evergreen State University, in typical left-wing fashion, allowed the inmates to run the asylum. As always, that idiotic left-wing decision has ended in catastrophic failure.

Evergreen State cutting dozens of faculty, staff positions


----------



## regent (May 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Two guys from UCLA write a book that disagrees with the historians that have rated FDR from third best president to the best. That's the reality since 1948.
> ...


The facts and links are to be found in the history books. If you need help with them might try a night school history class, and I see you have not done your homework on Morgenthau as yet.


----------



## Jessica123 (May 28, 2018)

Progressive policies
1. Ending of slavery
2. The woman's and minorities right to vote
3. Weekends
4. The 8 hour work day
5. Our constitution and the fact that we don't have a king.
6. Human rights in general
7. Roads, bridges, etc. 
8. Schools and colleges
9. Clean air, water and food for all.
10. The fact we don't execute criminals on the spot

I don't see a single upside to conservatism compared to progressism.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (May 28, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> Progressive policies
> 1. Ending of slavery
> 2. The woman's and minorities right to vote
> 3. Weekends
> ...



Know what I see?  An imbecile thumbing through a history book and laying claim to anything she thinks she might approve of as "her side's".

Of course, that's also how you dipshits came to call yourselves "progressives":  you just stole a term you liked and started calling yourselves by it.  Saves on all the messy time and effort of actually PROGRESSING anywhere, right?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2018)

regent said:


> The facts and links are to be found in the history books.


You mean like “The Road to Serfdom” by Nobel Prize winner F.A. Hayek?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> Progressive policies
> 1. Ending of slavery


Oh sweetie...it was Abraham Lincoln (R) and the Republicans who ended slavery.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2018)

Jessica123 said:


> Progressive policies
> 5. Our constitution and the fact that we don't have a king.


Oh sweetie...you are the ultimate low IQ Dumbocrat voter. George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, and company were considerably more right-wing, small government than the Tea Party and you people call them “radicals”.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 4, 2018)

California has literally decomposed into a third-world shit-hole. The state has been so severely decimated by failed left-wing policy, that residents can no longer take a shower and do their laundry on the same day.


> To make a long story short, now that these bills are law, it’s illegal to take a shower and do a load of laundry in the same day because you’ll exceed your “ration.”


The state with the largest ocean-front coastline has to ration _water_. Water! They also announced today that over 10,000 businesses have fled California since 2008.

In California, You Can't Shower and Do Laundry on the Same Day


----------



## P@triot (Jun 6, 2018)

Nothing ends in collapse, poverty, and misery like *failed* left-wing policy. Just like it did in Cuba, the former U.S.S.R., and Venezuela, greedy, ignorant left-wing policy is destroying jobs in the U.S.

‘Fight for 15’ gets results: McDonald’s to use self-service kiosks in all American stores by 2020


----------



## P@triot (Jun 7, 2018)

Nothing ends in collapse, poverty, and misery like *failed* left-wing policy. These are “Great Depression” era numbers:


> California's Democratic leaders claim to be the champions of the poor, and yet California has the highest poverty rate in the nation. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, when California's stratospheric cost-of-living, housing and taxes are accounted for, *the poverty rate is a shocking 20.6%*.


Only idiotic left-wing policy could take a state with unimaginable natural resources and turn it into a catastrophic 20.6% poverty rate.

Democratic disaster: 7 progressive policies that are driving the California mass exodus


----------



## P@triot (Jun 8, 2018)

Republican's warned at the time that this was completely unsustainable (not to mention completely unconstitutional). Greedy, selfish progressive minions didn't care. And greedy, selfish progressive politicians like FDR didn't care either - they were willing to dole out _anything_ for power and control.

Well, the bill has now come due...

Social Security Admin. chief actuary warns that SS payouts exceed revenue for the first time


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2018)

P@triot said:


> California has literally decomposed into a third-world shit-hole. The state has been so severely decimated by failed left-wing policy, that residents can no longer take a shower and do their laundry on the same day.
> 
> 
> > To make a long story short, now that these bills are law, it’s illegal to take a shower and do a load of laundry in the same day because you’ll exceed your “ration.”
> ...



You know what droughts are, right idiots?

Or are you delusional enough to think they shower
And do laundry’s with salt water?

Psycho


----------



## P@triot (Jun 8, 2018)

jillian said:


> Or are you delusional enough to think they shower And do laundry’s with salt water?


If you weren't trapped in the 1930's with FDR and the Nazis that you love (irony at its finest), you'd realize that the technology to desalination salt water was invented decades ago. And if California wasn't $800 billion in debt due to progressive greed and *failed* left-wing policy, they could afford to desalinate the ocean and provide unlimited water to their state.

Maybe if you assholes weren't committed to stealing elections by spending tens of billions per year supporting *illegal* aliens, that money would be available to produce an abundance of water (which in turn would pay for itself in the tax revenue generated from an abundance of agriculture). But you people are just too stupid to put in the foundation before attempting to put the roof on the house. This is what happens when a group can't grasp basic economics, places feelings above logic & reason, allows their emotions to control them, and puts their ideology before facts and reality.


----------



## regent (Jun 9, 2018)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The facts and links are to be found in the history books.
> ...


So are we still on the road to serfdom or have we arrived? Was Hayek quoting what had happened in history in the past or what was going to happen in the future?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Sadly we are on the road thanks to the oppressive, idiotic, left-wing policies that you support out of greed and hunger for power.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2018)

Nothing ends badly like idiotic left-wing policy...

THIS is what a $15 minimum wage really looks like


----------



## P@triot (Jun 10, 2018)

Left-wing policy at its finest here. Oppressive government has outlawed guns, knives, and even hammers in London. How is that working out?

Not so well. The criminals are loving it. After all, they are criminals. They don’t follow the law. But they are cashing in big time on the fact that law abiding citizens do.

London Mayor Sadiq Khan is a typical left-wing piece of shit. Surrounded by armed guards, he and his family are completely safe while the unarmed population suffers (just like Saddam Hussein in Iraq).

A Weekend in London: Man ‘Shot in Face,’ Woman ‘Slashed,' Attempted Murder


----------



## P@triot (Jun 10, 2018)

Left-wing policy at its finest here. Oppressive government has outlawed guns, knives, and even hammers in London. How is that working out?

Not so well. The criminals are loving it. After all, they are criminals. They don’t follow the law. But they are cashing in big time on the fact that law abiding citizens do.

London Mayor Sadiq Khan is a typical left-wing piece of shit. Surrounded by armed guards, he and his family are completely safe while the unarmed population suffers (just like Saddam Hussein in Iraq).

Khan’s London: Man Found Guilty of Stabbing Young Father to Death in Front of Partner for Rolex


----------



## P@triot (Jun 10, 2018)

Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy...


> Average health insurance premiums have doubled since 2013


Barack Insane Obama and his Dumbocrats cronies swore to the American people that Obamacare would “lower” costs. Instead, it has caused healthcare costs to skyrocket (exactly as conservatives said they would).

8 Reasons to Still Hate Obamacare


----------



## P@triot (Jun 15, 2018)

You mean when you’re soft on crime you get _more_ crime? Uh...”shocking”.


> Car burglaries, shoplifting, and other thefts have risen in California since voters passed a 2014 proposition that reduced penalties for certain nonviolent crimes.


Nothing ends in *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy.

California larceny rates jumped after voters passed measure to reduce penalties


----------



## P@triot (Jul 2, 2018)

This is why you *don’t* elect people on the left. Their policies end in catastrophic failure _every_ time.

London BLOODBATH warning: 'Tourism industry could SUFFER if stabbing epidemic continues'


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> Nearly four dozen police officers have resigned from the Seattle Police Department this year in what is being described as a “mass exodus” over the city’s increasingly liberal and progressive policies.


The lawless thugs and their failed left-wing policies not only cause citizens to flee their city and states, it even causes law enforcement to flee their crumbling cities and states.

Report: Seattle police flee city in ‘mass exodus’ over city’s liberal, anti-police politics


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2018)

Show me a city with a strong progressive presence and leadership, and I will show a city that resembles a third-world country. From living conditions, to crime, to poverty, to dilapidation of facilities - nothing regresses the human condition like *failed* left-wing policy.

'20 pounds of human waste' dropped on San Francisco street corner


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2018)

I literally burst out laughing when I read the headline. You know progressive policy is the worst when even people from war-torn, third-world nation’s flee from it.


> At least seven families, *citing the high cost of living, the low quality of housing* and concerns about their safety, have left or plan to leave this summer, many of them headed to Michigan.


Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

They fled war in Syria, now many refugees are leaving Paterson


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2018)

More unnecessary loss of life because the left hates America and knows they can’t win clean elections. What a shame.

Men linked to Mexican drug cartel behead 13-year-old special needs girl, murder grandmother


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2018)

The failed progressive policies of Facebook are but a microcosm of the *failed* progressive policies of the Dumbocrats.


> Facebook’s notorious algorithm, which Zuckerberg uses to *control what you see and don’t see*, has unwittingly offered a window into why progressivism just doesn’t work. Instead of allowing people to *control* what they themselves want to see and consume, Zuckerberg and his employees at Facebook have instead taken it upon themselves to try to “create” the perfect “experience.”


That is the epitome of the left. Control. Control what you see and don’t see. Control the economy. Gun _control_.


> Facebook employees have made _themselves_ the arbiter of what is good and what is not, rather than leaving that for you to decide. They believe you are incapable of making that choice.


The theme is baked into everything the left does (in government or in business). You can’t decide what is good and what is not. The left will do that so it is easier for them to control you.


> This is the fatal flaw — among many flaws — in progressive ideology. Rather than accepting and dealing with the realities we find around us, progressive ideology tells us to *create an alternative reality* that simply does not exist and is incompatible with everything we know to be true.


Progressivism requires one to suspend all reality and reject al science, reason, logic, and facts. And that is why it always collapses.

Mark Zuckerberg is Proving Progressivism Doesn’t Work


----------



## P@triot (Jul 28, 2018)

Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy...


> The economic situation in Venezuela is so dire that the minimum wage is equivalent to that of one U.S. dollar per month.


And the left is desperate to bring these same *failed* policies to the U.S.

Venezuela tries to combat crippling inflation by removing five zeroes from currency


----------



## P@triot (Jul 28, 2018)

Nothing ends in *failure* like left-wing policy...


> By the time Wall Street closed yesterday, Facebook's shares were down 19%, wiping out over 120 billion of the company's value. It was the largest single day wipeout in stock market history.


It’s how progressivism always ends. Collapse. Failure. Poverty. Misery.

BLOOD BATH: The collective gut just unfriended Facebook


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2018)

It *never* works. It _always_ ends in catastrophic *failure* and perpetual poverty.


> After all, socialism is the leading man-made cause of death and misery in human existence. Whether implemented by a mob or a single strongman, collectivism is a poverty generator, an attack on human dignity and a destroyer of individual rights.


Only an idiot and a parasite supports collectivism.

Sorry If You're Offended, but Socialism Leads to Misery and Destitution


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2018)

First Fidel Castro admits that socialism doesn’t work. And now Nicolas Maduro admits that socialism doesn’t work.


> Caracas (AFP) - Under-fire Venezuela President *Nicolas Maduro admitted his economic model has "failed"* in the wake of food and medicine shortages and public service paralysis, such as Tuesday's power failure that affected 80 percent of Caracas.


And yet idiots progressives - who don’t understand basic economics and refuse to study history - demand that we bring this failed model to the U.S.

Venezuela's president admits economy has failed


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2018)

Idiotic left-wing policy always ends in extreme poverty, loss of liberty, and universal misery.


> San Juan de los Morros (Venezuela) (AFP) - Power blackouts are daily fare, running water comes only once a month, cash machines are empty and waiting for a bus can take hours. Welcome to San Juan de los Morros in Venezuela, where nothing works.


No power? No water? Sounds like California. This is the insanity that progressives want to bring here to the U.S.

San Juan: The Venezuelan city where nothing works anymore


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2018)

It *never* works. It *never* has worked. It *never* will work.


> A Canadian province has decided to scrap its universal basic income pilot after lawmakers decided it was “quite expensive” and “not sustainable,” The Guardian reported.


And yet idiots progressives - who don’t understand basic economics and refuse to study history - demand that we bring this failed model to the U.S.

Canadian province scraps ‘not sustainable’ basic income program pilot


----------



## P@triot (Aug 5, 2018)

Left-wing flood-up poverty economics doing what it does. Nothing can collapse an economy and a nation faster than left-wing policies.

Lawyers as sex workers. Ex-bureaucrats as maids. How Venezuelans became Latin America's new underclass.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 5, 2018)

No surprise here. Literally _everything_ the left does results in diminished intellect. They believe in lowering the bar. And their policies achieve exactly that.

Shocker! Trigger warnings may hamper emotional resilience, ability to handle trauma: Harvard study


----------



## P@triot (Aug 5, 2018)

Wherever the left is in charge, misery, failure, and poverty ensue...

Chicago gun violence is so bad some parents are now hiding their children to remain safe


----------



## regent (Aug 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Wherever the left is in charge, misery, failure, and poverty ensue...
> 
> Chicago gun violence is so bad some parents are now hiding their children to remain safe


So when did gun violence come to Chicago?


----------



## P@triot (Aug 5, 2018)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever the left is in charge, misery, failure, and poverty ensue...
> ...


Well that’s not the right question to be asking (unless one has an agenda to twist reality). Violence has existed from the beginning of time and will invariably exist until the end of time.

So the right question to be asking is “when did gun violence in Chicago become *worse*”. To which the answer is “as they have incorporated more and more of the failed left-wing policies”.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 20, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic left-wing policy.


> Venezuela’s economy has been collapsing for several years due to a combination of falling oil prices and socialist policies. Things have gotten so bad that citizens have resorted to eating from the trash.


Left-wing policy collapsed the U.S.S.R. Left-wing policy collapsed Cuba. Left-wing policy collapsed Venezuela. Left-wing policy collapsed Detroit. Left-wing policy destroys _everything_ it touches.

Venezuelan government raises taxes as it tries to combat runaway inflation


----------



## P@triot (Aug 30, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

Detroit Public Schools shut off drinking water after high levels of lead, copper found


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2018)

You cannot pay people not to work. It will end in bankruptcy, collapse, and poverty _every_ time.


> But federal regulators are paying careful attention, because Sears’ *pension shortfall* could end up becoming the government’s problem.


So basic, only the left can't understand it.

Feds keeping an eye on Sears’ bid to unload Kenmore due to pension shortfall


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2018)

This is what happens with ignorant left-wing policy. You people take low-wage jobs and you instantly turn them in to *no* wage jobs.


> A report says that Amazon plans to open as many as 3,000 physical stores by 2021 – but without any cashiers.


Nice going, greedy dumb asses.

Amazon is planning a big move that will affect American jobs in a huge way


----------



## P@triot (Sep 25, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic failed left-wing policy...


> After less than 10 years in the classroom, Common Core could soon be on its way out.
> 
> The Obama administration introduced Common Core in 2010, imposing burdensome new standards and tests in an attempt to create uniform educational content across the nation. Despite loud objections from parents, teachers, school leaders, and state officials, 46 states ultimately adopted the standards due to a combination of funding carrots and regulatory sticks.
> 
> But over the past few years, *states have begun to reclaim their authority to set educational standards*. Approximately a quarter of participating states have either downgraded their participation or withdrawn completely from the two new testing consortia introduced by Common Core.



Nice to see states waking up and taking back the powers that constitutionally belong to them. So much winning. Just as *President* *Trump* promised.

Why States Are Leaving Common Core in Droves


----------



## P@triot (Oct 7, 2018)

And the best part about this study? It comes from *Harvard*. 

New Harvard studies show wind power does more damage, requires more land than previously thought


----------



## P@triot (Oct 26, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic failed left-wing policy...


> "Socialism in general has a record of failure so blatant that only an intellectual could ignore or evade it." -Thomas Sowell


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

The video is _priceless_. The reality is _tragic_.


People suffer horribly under left-wing policy. Rampant crime. No jobs. Low income. High costs. And the total eradication of liberty.

WATCH: Top 10 reasons to vote California’s politics OUT of your state


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

jillian said:


> “Liberal” policy hasn't failed. Prior to social security more than half of the elderly lived below the poverty line.


Tragically, now 20.6% of Californians of ALL ages (from children through the elderly) now live below the poverty line. Not a problem in conservative states, counties, and cities. Great job progressives.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2018)

The left continues to become more and more radicalized. Even their own ardent supporters are recognizing it.


> The descendants of Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels should have no place in the party of Harry Truman and John F. Kennedy. Given its horrific record of human suffering, it would be a moral disgrace for Democrats to embrace socialism just to win elections, as some suggest.


It can’t be stated any better. Socialism is a moral disgrace - as are those who support it. It results in unimaginable human suffering. Just ask the citizens of Venezuela.

My family escaped socialism, now my fellow Democrats think we should move the party in its direction


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2018)

Such an avoidable tragedy. The left is happy to serve up Americans on a platter if it means importing foreign voters so they can steal power.

Triple murder suspect is an illegal immigrant released in February despite ICE detainer request


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy.


> The protesters, upset with increasing taxes and the high cost of living, rioted Saturday in one of the city’s most popular tourist areas


Come on idiot left-wing minions break out all of the excuses now! Tell us how it’s the “lack” of socialism that is causing the collapse. Or tell us how it is the “corruption” of the government and not the socialism. Give us all of your usual avoid-reality-at-all-costs bullshit.

Chaos in Paris as rioters torch cars, smash windows; French President Macron plans emergency meeting


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2018)

Nothing ends in *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

Get Woke, Go Broke? DICK'S Sporting Goods Warns Investors That Decision To Get Rid Of Guns Cost Company Dearly


----------



## P@triot (Dec 8, 2018)

Thank God the adults are in charge of the federal government once again...


> ICE immigration agents arrested 105 people in New Jersey in a five-day operation, despite state Attorney General Gurbir Grewal ordering local, county and state law enforcement to limit their cooperation with federal immigration police.


That is 105 of the worst type of criminals roaming the streets thanks to the Dumbocrats - who have given a directive to the law enforcement and leaders of their states, counties, and cities to support criminal activity and protect criminals.

Massive ICE operation nabs child abusers, gang members,  internationally-wanted criminals


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 8, 2018)

How long until Trump is labelled a progressive?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 8, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> How long until Trump is labelled a progressive?


Well Trump was a life-long NY progressive so it wouldn’t be that shocking if he were to revert at some point. He doesn’t exactly subscribe to an ideological dogma.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 8, 2018)

P@triot said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > How long until Trump is labelled a progressive?
> ...


So you are already labeling him one. Predictable


----------



## P@triot (Dec 8, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


So you’re denying reality? Typical.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 8, 2018)

P@triot said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Hey Republicans are the ones stupid enough to think this guy is some conservative champion, not me.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 8, 2018)

WheelieAddict said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > WheelieAddict said:
> ...


All evidence to the contrary...


----------



## WheelieAddict (Dec 8, 2018)

P@triot said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

French President Emmanuel Macron tried socialism and learned the hard way what happens when the people are taxed to death


----------



## P@triot (Dec 15, 2018)

This is how left-wing ideology always ends. With the complete and total oppression of the people.


> Six years ago, the Venezuelan National Assembly, led by former President Hugo Chavez, enacted a law to disarm all citizens. Thousands of guns were seized by force, and now many citizens look back and regret that they gave up their ability to fight an oppressive regime, according to Fox News.


If only the left weren’t so against education, they would actually study (real) history and learn from it.

Venezuela took citizens' guns by force—now the people are regretful and helpless against oppression


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2018)

Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy...


> Georgetown’s bet against fossil fuel prices cost the city-owned utility nearly $7 million this year, and prompted officials to look for a way out of long-term contracts for solar and wind energy.


This is how idiotic left-wing policy always ends. With costs (and poverty) skyrocketing and resources/production plummeting. Show me left-wing policy and I will show you Venezuela-like results _every_ time.

Texas City Featured in Al Gore’s ‘Inconvenient Sequel’ Lost Millions in Its Green Energy Gamble


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

Companies and people are fleeing the progressive shit-hole state of California...


> A report last week showed that nearly 2,000 companies left California in 2016, with most of them moving to Texas.


Idiotic left-wing policy has resulted in California closely resembling a 3rd world country.

Texas governor hilariously responds to news of California companies flocking to his state


----------



## regent (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> This is how left-wing ideology always ends. With the complete and total oppression of the people.
> 
> 
> > Six years ago, the Venezuelan National Assembly, led by former President Hugo Chavez, enacted a law to disarm all citizens. Thousands of guns were seized by force, and now many citizens look back and regret that they gave up their ability to fight an oppressive regime, according to Fox News.
> ...



One of the usual complaints by conservatives regarding historians is that they're all communists. And that commie complaint is a result of the historians, since 1948, naming FDR as America's greatest president. Wonder where Trump will end up? Even Reagan who lived during FDR's terms voted for FDR every time FDR ran for president.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

regent said:


> One of the usual complaints by conservatives regarding historians is that they're all communists. And that commie complaint is a result of the historians, since 1948, naming FDR as America's greatest president.


Every informed historian considers FDR a piece of shit. He _shredded_ the U.S. Constitution and in typical left-wing authoritarian fashion, ran for President more than twice. He refused to voluntarily give up power - a time-honored tradition since George Washington (a truly *great* man) voluntarily walked away from the office stating “I did not defeat one tyranny just to replace it with another”. You’re completely and totally ignorant about FDR. Not entirely your fault. You were fed that shit from the beginning and you simply lack the will power to ask questions and challenge anything.


regent said:


> Wonder where Trump will end up?


You seem desperately and hopelessly concerned about the (uneducated) _opinions_ of other people. Are you incapable of forming your own opinions?


regent said:


> Even Reagan who lived during FDR's terms voted for FDR every time FDR ran for president.


That was before Ronald Reagan got “woke”.


----------



## jasonnfree (Jan 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > One of the usual complaints by conservatives regarding historians is that they're all communists. And that commie complaint is a result of the historians, since 1948, naming FDR as America's greatest president.
> ...



There was no law against how many terms a president could serve back then p@triot.... Ask your high school History teacher tomorrow if you don't believe me.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 8, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> There was no law against how many terms a president could serve back then p@triot....


No shit, Captain Obvious. If there were a law, FDR wouldn’t have been able to do that.

Why does their need to be a law to do the *right* thing in your mind? Do you realize how stupid you sound? When you get to school tomorrow, ask _your_ teacher why every president before him left after 2 terms. It’s a damn shame you don’t know.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 8, 2019)

Nothing ends in failure like left-wing policy...


> Durgin-Park, a renowned Boston restaurant, has been around for a long time. It opened in 1827, when Massachusetts’ own John Quincy Adams was president of the United States. But now, after nearly two centuries, it’s closing. Why?
> 
> The owner says it’s due in part to a recently passed law that raised the minimum wage from $11 to $12 an hour on Jan. 1, and will further increase it to $15 by 2024.


This is how idiotic left-wing policy always ends. The left takes low wage jobs and turns them into no wage “jobs”.

Boston Restaurant Owner Says Minimum Wage Hikes Hastened Demise


----------



## P@triot (Jan 8, 2019)

Left-wing economics only works in left-wing propaganda. In the real world, it fails horribly.


> “Sweden is not socialist—because the government doesn’t own the means of production. To see that, you have to go to Venezuela or Cuba or North Korea,” says Norberg.
> 
> “We did have a period in the 1970s and 1980s when we had something that resembled socialism: a big government that taxed and spent heavily. And that’s the period in Swedish history when our economy was going south.”



When you fail to learn from history, you are doomed to repeat it. We cannot permit the left’s rejection of real education to doom us economically.

Sweden Isn't Socialist


----------



## P@triot (Jan 11, 2019)

Nothing ends in failure like idiotic left-wing policy...


> For the average person, the cost of the war on climate change can be severe. In a country like France, which is already dealing with economic hardship, low growth, and high joblessness rates, you have a recipe for disaster.


The Global Warming farce kills businesses with regulations, costs jobs, hammers people with taxes, and results in the same thing as every other left-wing policy: *poverty*.

The Green Agenda Burns to Ashes in Paris


----------



## regent (Jan 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing economics only works in left-wing propaganda. In the real world, it fails horribly.
> 
> 
> > “Sweden is not socialist—because the government doesn’t own the means of production. To see that, you have to go to Venezuela or Cuba or North Korea,” says Norberg.
> ...


 I don't think historians accept the premise that one is doomed to repeat history.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 11, 2019)

regent said:


> I don't think historians accept the premise that one is doomed to repeat history.


I don’t think your teachers accepted the fact that you couldn’t read. Otherwise, you’d _still_ be in grade school.

Nobody is doomed to repeat history. What was stated is not learning from history dooms one to repeat it.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 19, 2019)

Nothing ends in *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> Employee hours have been reduced in 76.5% of full-service restaurants in New York City and 36% said they had to eliminate jobs in response to the city's minimum wage increase, according to a survey done by The NYC Hospitality Alliance. The survey also found most limited-service restaurants plan to reduce hours or eliminate jobs in the coming year.


This is not an anomaly. The same exact thing happened in Seattle, California, Cuba, the former U.S.S.R.

New York Restaurants Struggle to Adapt to Higher Wages


----------



## P@triot (Jan 28, 2019)

Nothing ends in *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> As the minimum wage began to climb, the Manns faced tough decisions. First, they were forced to cut expenses, *which* *meant letting go four of seven employees at the Seattle shop*.


More than 50% of their workforce lost their jobs because left-wing government interfered with the free market and artificially inflated labor costs.

Seattle Couple Fears $16 Minimum Wage Could Doom Subway Franchise


----------



## P@triot (Jan 29, 2019)

It’s comical to watch left-wing lunatics here on USMB claim that Obamacare was successful when even the architects of Obamacare recognize it is a disaster...

Obamacare architect: We need to fix some of our mistakes that led to soaring costs


----------



## P@triot (Feb 6, 2019)

Nothing ends in failure like idiotic left-wing policy...


> Restaurants are raising prices to adjust for the higher salaries they must pay workers.


Wait...what? Businesses are raising their prices to cover the unnatural labor costs forced on them by idiotic left-wing policy? Noooo. Who would have thought? And with those increased prices for everything, the minimum wage worker is no further ahead than they were before the increase. But everyone else who didn’t get an increase is now further behind. If only the left understood basic economics.

Some New Yorkers aren't happy that $15 minimum wage has increased food prices


----------



## P@triot (Feb 7, 2019)

Only the left has the type of profound stupidity to keep trying what has a 100% failure rate world-wide. They *never* learn.


----------



## grainbely (Feb 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing economics only works in left-wing propaganda. In the real world, it fails horribly.
> 
> 
> > “Sweden is not socialist—because the government doesn’t own the means of production. To see that, you have to go to Venezuela or Cuba or North Korea,” says Norberg.
> ...


Are you fucking stupid? You guys are calling the progressives straight up socialists more than they do themselves. They dont want central government ownership of production. They want some solutions that remove the profit motive for problems where what we want is not more profit. Health care - we want healthy people not profit. Education - we want educated people not profit. Environment - we want our precious irreplaceable and necessary world to survive as is so we can survive....not profit. How hard is that to understand you lazy disingenuous cow?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 7, 2019)

grainbely said:


> You guys are calling the progressives straight up socialists more than they do themselves.


Well no shit...progressives *never* admit their true agenda, dumb ass. They know they won’t get voted into power if they do.


grainbely said:


> They dont want central government ownership of production.


Uh...yes they do. They want government control of _everything_. And socialism isn’t limited to government production. When you redistribute the results of production, you are indirectly controlling it.


grainbely said:


> Health care - we want healthy people not profit.


It is the pursuit of profit which drives the innovation, breakthroughs, efficiencies, and quality that results in healthy people, you ignorant fuck. That’s why healthcare in Cuba and Venezuela is atrocious while it is the best in the world in the U.S.


grainbely said:


> Education - we want educated people not profit.


It is the pursuit of profit which drives the innovation, breakthroughs, efficiencies, and quality that results in education, you ignorant fuck. That’s why U.S. universities such as Harvard and Yale are the elite in the world.


grainbely said:


> Environment - we want our precious irreplaceable and necessary world to survive as is so we can survive....not profit.


The environment is just fine, you ignorant fuck. It doesn’t need you “brave” social justice warriors “protecting” it.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 7, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic failure like ignorant left-wing policies...


> People are rarely arrested for vagrancy, aggressive panhandling, or going to the bathroom in front of people’s homes in San Francisco. In 2015, there were 60,491 complaints to police, but only 125 arrests.


The left’s absurd ideology ends in economic collapse, politcal collapse, and moral collapse _every_ time.

San Francisco's Liberal Policies Have Made It a Slum


----------



## grainbely (Feb 10, 2019)

P@triot said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are calling the progressives straight up socialists more than they do themselves.
> ...


I'll respond to some of this. Nations with more socialized medicine are continuing on with innovative breakthroughs just fine. My friend is over in London atm researching and developing protein folding data processing tech to develop tools to fight cancer and other diseases. How is that possible in your ass backward world view? What do our big pharma guys do? They jack up the price of cheap medicines to line their profit margins and protect their intellectual property, rather than cure anything. They are focused on profit which requires continued treatment of returning customers. Their roadmap requires them to be that way, for it would be unethical to not put the returns on investment of the shareholder owners first. What they innovate is exactly what I've laid out, a solution based on lifetime dependant treatment rather than cures or prevention.

The environment is imperiled due to our industrial activities and we as part of the biological system are as well. We evolved within a system and if we destroy enough of that system as poor and stupid stewards of our own home, we will make our species go extinct or worse, force ourselves into a gross and unnatural artificial lifestyle. We are in the midst of a great extinction event. Climate change, habitat destruction, and chemical toxification are the major cause of this. I dont expect us to survive in a desirable way under corporate conservative leadership, which trades our health and long term survivability for private profit and economic growth. We'll end up in sterile lifeless solitude.

America had the power and wielded it to push better environmental stewardship worldwide. That's part of what positive american leadership was along with democracy and human rights. It was admirable and the right thing to do. We are losing that under trump and the GOP by elevating despots and abandoning our principals and post of positive leadership.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

grainbely said:


> My friend is over in London atm researching and developing protein folding data processing tech to develop tools to fight cancer and other diseases. How is that possible in your ass backward world view?


*1.)* I hate to break it to you, but England has been working on decentralizing their healthcare system for the last decade because it is unsustainable. It is collapsing their entire nation and they know it.

*2.)* How interesting that you didn’t follow your friend to England. I mean, if shit was soooo much better there, you’d think you would!


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

grainbely said:


> What do our big pharma guys do? They jack up the price of cheap medicines to line their profit margins and protect their intellectual property, rather than cure anything.


Tinfoil hat, much??? 

We have the best doctors, facilities, technology, and medicines in the _world_. Period. End of story. Only and idiot would want to exchange that for third world socialist “healthcare”. An idiot or a parasite.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

grainbely said:


> The environment is imperiled due to our industrial activities and we as part of the biological system are as well.


No. It’s not. At all. It has been proven that “Global Warming” is a scam. Stop drinking the Kool Aid.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

grainbely said:


> We are losing that under trump and the GOP by elevating despots and abandoning our principals and post of positive leadership.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

grainbely said:


> We are losing that under trump and the GOP by elevating despots and abandoning our principals and post of positive leadership.


Spoken like a true immature left-wing lunatic idealist. I don’t want “positive” leadership. I want *effective* leadership. And President Trump has provided the most effective leadership since Ronald Reagan.


----------



## my2¢ (Feb 10, 2019)

_As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. _

I guess the point is that it is more proper to wait until 241 Americans are killed to cut-and run as Reagan did in Lebanon.  This isn't to knock Reagan, only to point out that some of this chest pounding of right wingers is downright foolish.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

my2¢ said:


> I guess the point is that it is more proper to wait until 241 Americans are killed to cut-and run as Reagan did in Lebanon.  This isn't to knock Reagan, only to point out that some of this chest pounding of right wingers is downright foolish.


Except that none of it is “chest pounding”. It’s _basic_ psychology. Everyone who knows a damn thing about the criminal mind (or the “school yard bully” if you will) knows that showing weakness absolutely ensures aggression. Only ignorant leftists don’t know that.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 13, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic failure like ignorant left-wing policies...


> The Green New Deal hinges on, among other things, the U.S. becoming crisscrossed with high-speed railroads. But even California is admitting it can’t afford high-speed rail.


The left’s absurd ideology ends in economic collapse, politcal collapse, and moral collapse _every_ time.

California’s High-Speed Rail Failure Shows the Insanity of Green New Deal


----------



## grainbely (Feb 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> grainbely said:
> 
> 
> > My friend is over in London atm researching and developing protein folding data processing tech to develop tools to fight cancer and other diseases. How is that possible in your ass backward world view?
> ...


Why would I go to England? What a stupid thought. I have my own stuff going here.

I can answer all of your tiny response posts with similar ease but I'm not going to waste my time.

The environment is absolutely something that needs to be protected or the things we depend on wont be there in the future. Our tech advancements can do a lot but cant yet replace evolution to create life to fit into an ecosystem and perform a function.

Allowing businesses and people to destroy too much of it or hurt our health too much is creating more problems than it solves. Those businesses should be paying the true cost of their operation not taking short cuts to pollute and hurt their workers, consumers, and the public at large.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 15, 2019)

grainbely said:


> I can answer all of your tiny response posts with similar ease but I'm not going to waste my time.


Yeah...that's what _every_ wing-nut says when they've been defeated with *facts*.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 18, 2019)

It is a *failed* and idiotic ideology. And the entire world _knows_ it.


> "The inheritors of the socialist ideal were totalitarian states on one hand and stagnant social democracies on the other. By the end of the twentieth century, these too had passed. China (and later Vietnam) decided that to get rich is glorious, the Soviet Union and Warsaw Pact states collapsed into squabbling nationalities and kleptocracies, the socialist autocracies that had depended on Moscow for support receded into irrelevance. What Kristol called "a dwindling band of socialist fideists" remained behind, the last remnant of a dwindling faith. "People who persist in calling themselves socialist, while decrying the three quarters of the world that has proclaimed itself socialist, and who can find a socialist country nowhere but in their imaginings-such people are anachronisms."


The only people left calling for it are the miserable lazy parasites who want to mooch off of others.

What to Do About the Rebirth of Socialism


----------



## P@triot (Feb 20, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic *failure* like ignorant left-wing policies...


> Raising wages for fast-food workers to $15 an hour would lead to a noticeable but not substantial increase in food prices, according to a new study by Purdue University's School of Hospitality and Tourism Management.
> 
> According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, 1.54 million people working in food preparation and serving related occupations make at or below the federal minimum wage of $7.25 per hour. Raising their hourly wages to $15 -- a 107% increase -- would cause prices to rise an estimated 4.3%. That means your $3.99 Big Mac would wind up costing $4.16, and an average fast-food meal costing $7.00 would go up in price to $7.31.


If only the left understood _basic_ economics. The gas station has to raise their prices for their new labor costs (which causes delivery trucks to raise their prices to cover the higher gas costs) and so on. The low income worker is no further ahead and the middle class gets screwed because they didn’t get a government-mandated 107% increase on their salary.

Raising fast-food hourly wages to $15 would raise prices by 4%, study finds


----------



## regent (Feb 20, 2019)

Many nations have mixed economies, some capitalism, a bit of socialism, a tad of communism, and so on.  Finding the  right mixture and application might be the real problem.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 21, 2019)

regent said:


> Many nations have mixed economies, some capitalism, a bit of socialism, a tad of communism, and so on.  Finding the  right mixture and application might be the real problem.


That’s like a bar saying “if only we can find the perfect amount of gasoline to put in our customers drink so it won’t kill them”.

You know what amount of socialism is the right amount of socialism? 0.00%


----------



## P@triot (Feb 24, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

60 Shot, 8 Killed In Chicago Despite Mayor's New Plan To Stop Violence


----------



## P@triot (Feb 27, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic failure like ignorant left-wing policies...


> The data back him up. Chris Edwards of the Foundation for Economic Freedom, the first free-market organization in the United States, produced a research document for the Cato Institute that shows “of the 25 highest-tax states, 24 of them had net out-migration in 2016.” One of the states that gained from migration was Florida where “145 households moved in for every 100 that left.”


The left’s absurd ideology ends in economic collapse, political collapse, and moral collapse _every_ time.

Blue State Refugees Flock to Conservative Florida


----------



## P@triot (Feb 27, 2019)

Wherever the Dumbocrats are in charge, unemployment and poverty follow....

After Winning a $15 Minimum Wage, Fast Food Workers Now Battle Unfair Firings


----------



## P@triot (Feb 27, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic failure like ignorant left-wing policies...


> The Democratic part is fine, the socialism part is not. It suggests a massive government intrusion in the economy *that* *has* *not* *worked* *elsewhere* - post-war Great Britain or that contemporary mess called Venezuela


The left’s absurd ideology ends in economic collapse, politcal collapse, and moral collapse _every_ time.

Socialism talk will sink Democrats: How left-wing overreach could backfire big-time in 2020


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic failure like ignorant left-wing policies...


> “You can’t offer ‘free’ care to everyone and expect anything but rationing to be the result,” says Rep. Andy Harris, R-Md., an anesthesiologist by profession.


It is painfully obvious to anyone who isn’t an idiot (ie anyone who isn’t a leftist).

Medicare for All Would ‘Result in Care for None,’ Doctor-Lawmaker Says


----------



## P@triot (Apr 15, 2019)

This isn’t by mistake. The left needs to keep people on the government plantation...

Occupational licensing keeps many from driving toward prosperity


----------



## P@triot (May 31, 2019)

There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.


> President Obama has been loud and clear about his fight against income inequality, but he admitted that the rich have fared far better than the poor during his time in the White House.


The *fact* is - all of the wealth went to the Top 1% under the Obama reign of terror. He openly admitted as much.

Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%


----------



## P@triot (May 31, 2019)

There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.


> "Since 2009, what's the stat," Scarborough said. "Do we have the stat since Barack Obama became president of the United States, 95 percent of economic gains have been made by the richest 1 percent?"


The *fact* is - all of the wealth went to the Top 1% under the Obama reign of terror. He openly admitted as much.

Joe Scarborough: Top 1% took 95% of gains since 2009


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 1, 2019)

P@triot said:


> There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.
> 
> 
> > "Since 2009, what's the stat," Scarborough said. "Do we have the stat since Barack Obama became president of the United States, 95 percent of economic gains have been made by the richest 1 percent?"
> ...



In your abject ignorance and attempts to blame all of the ills of the world on liberals, you’re completely forgetting that until Reagan’s tax code changes in the 1980s the rising tide lifted all boats. But after Reagan’s changes to the tax code, the wealth has flowed unabated to the top.

Add it to which the Bush tax cuts in 2001 worsened the problem. Republicans refused to allow the bush tax cuts to expire and kept renewing them which meant that more and more money flow to the top.

Tax cuts, the wars, the fiscal messes made that of lead us to this point are Republican made. By every measure the liberal administrations of Obama and Clinton were far more successful both fiscally and in providing benefits to the country.

But carry-on with your little circle jerk of the blaming liberals because that’s what you do. Stupid Russians


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.
> ...


In you’re astounding ignorance and pathological lying in a weak attempt to deflect all failure by the left, you’re glossing over the reality that MaObama significantly raised taxes and created the worst “income inequality” in U.S. _history_.

Idiotic left-wing policies create the exact results you claim you don’t want. But you’re just too stupid to understand it. And once someone explains it to your dumb ass, your mindless devotion to the ideology causes you to defend their failed policies.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.
> ...


Certainly not “_every_ measure”, sweetie. There is clearly one right there that illustrates you’re a fuck’n moron. 

Failed left-wing policies funneled 95% of the wealth to the top 1% (and MaObama himself acknowledged it). The poor got poorer under MaObama. But you’re too stupid to realize that is by design. The Dumbocrats need people in poverty and on the government plantation.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Republicans refused to allow the bush tax cuts to expire and kept renewing them which meant that more and more money flow to the top.


I just *proved* that is an egregious lie. But you’re such a mindless minion, committed to the ideology you were so easily brainwashed into believing in, that you deny all reality and continue on with the false narrative. 

MaObama significantly raised taxes sweetie. And all of the money flowed to the top.


----------



## Markle (Jun 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.
> ...



Your desperation is duly noted!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jun 1, 2019)

Liberalism comes from stupid voters

mueller has proven totally corrupt and now hiding like a rat

A big lie about his investigation being private

His whole investigation was set up front and center to scare trump to cover up the deep states serious crimes

Private BS!!


He let it leak all prosecutors were Hilary supporters

He sent out the Whoie army of swat teams to raid trump connections and let CNN broadcast it

Private investigation BS !!

An investigation to totally scare trump and any friends he may have.  Mueller brought that scare job VERY PUBLIC !!

Mueller must be tried for high treason for trying to cover up the deep states serious crimes by scaring trump


----------



## Third Party (Jun 1, 2019)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


Is that Adams or Washington in your picture?


----------



## Markle (Jun 1, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Tax cuts, the wars, the fiscal messes made that of lead us to this point are Republican made. By every measure the liberal administrations of Obama and Clinton were far more successful both fiscally and in providing benefits to the country.



What war has President Donald Trump started?

As you know, failed former President Barack Hussein Obama, against advice, pulled all our troops out of Iraq.  How did that work out?  Russia and ISIS filled the vacuum.  How was that a good thing?  Who was it that ELIMINATED the Caliphate?

Here is a map.  This shows the Caliphate created by failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's negligence.  President Donald Trump has eliminated the ISIS caliphate.  How is that not a great thing?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 1, 2019)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...




Is there anything in this post that isn't bullshit?

No.


Hey, wasn't it reagan who cut and ran from Lebanon in the 1980's? Sold chemical weapons to Iraq? 


President Barack Hussein Obama cut what from the military? Any ya know, facts to back that crap ass statement up?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2019)

otto105 said:


> Is there anything in this post that isn't bullshit?


It’s all sourced, jack-ass. Your inability to accept reality is disturbing.


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 1, 2019)

P@triot said:


> There is nothing funnier than the minions on the left who believe all of the lies of the master’s on the left.
> 
> 
> > President Obama has been loud and clear about his fight against income inequality, but he admitted that the rich have fared far better than the poor during his time in the White House.
> ...


Of course Obama "admits" this.   Its because Obama had an obstructionist congress.  Obama attempted to pass legislation, but a republican congress will have none of it.  You guys were calling him a marxist, and are still calling him a marxist.  But marxist teachings of capitalist surplus theory is necessary to address the issue.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 2, 2019)

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> ...



Patriot never has facts to back up his assertions.  And what he posts as "facts" are not only proveably false, but generally in direct opposition to reality.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> Of course Obama "admits" this.   Its because Obama had an obstructionist congress.


Bwahahaha! MaObama had *two* *years* of a near supermajority in Congress. He got _every_ piece of legislation he wanted.

He wanted Obamacare. He got it. He wanted his “stimulus package”. He got it. He wanted his Omnibus spending bill. He got it. He wanted “finance reform”. He got it (the Dodd-Frank WallStreet Reform and Consumer Protection Act, the Credit Card Accountability Responsibility and Disclosure Act, and the Homebuyer Assistance and Improvement Act).

Sorry lying little snowflake, but MaObama got 100% of every piece of legislation he wanted in his first two years. And the results? Unemployment when from 7.8% to over 10% and 95% of the wealth went to the top 1%. That’s what *failed* left-wing policy does.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> Patriot never has facts to back up his assertions.


The Canadian c*nt actually has the audacity to post this in a reply that included a link. That’s the epitome of “facts to back up assertions”. 

God I _love_ watching Dragon lose her tiny little mind. She’s so pissed that her ideology has been proven to be a failed ideology (which is causing her to become unglued).


----------



## dudmuck (Jun 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Obama "admits" this.   Its because Obama had an obstructionist congress.
> ...


Its neo-liberal policies which lead to those levels of inequality, and they are today more than ever.

Because republicans contested Al Fraken's election, he didnt get seated for 7 months. 60 senators are required for super-majorty, but with that delay there were only 58.  Ted Kennedy of Massachusetts died and the number went back down to 59 again until Paul Kirk temporarily filled Kennedy’s seat.

The swearing in of Kirk finally gave Democrats 60 votes (at least potentially) in the Senate. *“Total control” of Congress by Democrats lasted all of 4 months.* From September 24, 2009 through February 4, 2010...at which point Scott Brown, a Republican, was sworn in to replace Kennedy’s Massachusetts seat.


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 2, 2019)

GaryDog said:


> This is hilariously wrongheaded.
> 
> It was PRECISELY America's INVOLVEMENT in overseas conflicts that invited al qaeda to attack us.  Specifically, Bin Laden was emboldened by the 91 Gulf War.
> 
> ...



Speaking of hilariously wrongheaded - well,  it might be hilarious if it wasn't such a damn tragic view.

Al Qaeda was not 'invited' to attack.  They were led by a radical religious fanatic who'd been disowned by his family and stripped of his Saudi citizenship 7 years before 9/11.  Bin Laden issued two declarations of war (fatwah) against the US and western civilization during the Clinton administration - and Clinton did little to nothing.

The US did not force a military presence in SA, they were invited - under an agreement that the troops would adhere to SA law off base.  Head coverings for women, no religious materials (Bible's, etc.) for example. 

How bizarre to blame the 'victim' and not the perpetrator...a militant ideological fanatic...in this case,religious but ideological fanaticism willing to destroy non-believers is not limited to followers of religion, as history has often shown us.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2019)

dudmuck said:


> *“Total control” of Congress by Democrats lasted all of 4 months.* From September 24, 2009 through February 4, 2010...at which point Scott Brown, a Republican, was sworn in to replace Kennedy’s Massachusetts seat.


Snowflake....all the Scott Brown election did was eliminate the SUPER MAJORITY. You still had full majority in both chambers to achieve any legislation. And MaObama got EVERYTHING he wanted. I just proved you lied.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Of course Obama "admits" this.   Its because Obama had an obstructionist congress.
> ...



parrot

President Barack Hussein Obama inherited the Great Recession from bush and his republic polices. While unemployment peaked in October 2009 at 10.8% that was a year before passage of the PPACA. Also, unlike reagan who had 10 months of over 10% unemployment starting 1982, Obama only had one month.

When Obama finished his TWO TERMS the unemployment rate was at 4.8%. reagan ended his at 5.4%, so Obama and Democratic polices were better.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 13, 2019)

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


Is that your new lie? I just proved you don’t know what you’re talking about and thus that you make shit up, in my last post.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 13, 2019)

otto105 said:


> When Obama finished his TWO TERMS the unemployment rate was at 4.8%. reagan ended his at 5.4%, so Obama and Democratic polices were better.


His two terms dominated by 6 (of the 8) years controlled by Republicans coast-to-coast? Meanwhile, Reagan had the failed Dumbocrats, lead by Tip O’Neill, pulling down his successful policies.

Just stop, mindless little minion. You’re embarrassing yourself. You’re not informed about these issues. Trying to debate me on this is suicide.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 13, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic failure like ignorant left-wing policies...

Mass Homelessness Exposes California’s Political Dysfunction


----------



## SmokeALib (Jun 13, 2019)

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...


And doubled the national debt - more debt than all the previous presidents combined.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic *failure* like ignorant left-wing policies...


> However, financing *plans remained blurry* after Frederiksen, together with three leftist parties, presented an 18-page paper...“We *still lack the whole financing part* of this draft. It is a lot of good intentions but not much on how it concretely will be realized,” Nordea economist Jan Storup told Reuters.


Leftists in Europe are just as stupid and unrealistic as leftists in America. And that is why _everything_ they do ends in catastrophic failure.

Denmark becomes third Nordic country to form leftist government this year - Reuters


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic *failure* like ignorant left-wing policies...


> Aging populations have prompted Nordic governments to chip away at the cradle-to-grave welfare state


Ponzi scheme crumble once there are more pulling from the scam than paying into the scam.

It’s such a shame that the left places the ideology they were conditioned to believe over reality. It’s also a shame that the left refuses to study and learn from history. We could easily avoid all of the mistakes of Europe simply by not doing the same thing.

Denmark becomes third Nordic country to form leftist government this year - Reuters


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2019)

Nothing ends in castrophic *failure* like ignorant left-wing policies...

Harvard study says trigger warnings don't help trauma survivors — and actually reinforce trauma as central to identity


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...




Exactly

History does tell the future

Democracies always commits suicide


Trump is winning because he is increasing the majority of men for him


The reason is he is close to declaring a broken govt because of crooks

He is letting the nation see just how crazy the democrats and the media before he strikes down this crooked system


----------



## regent (Jul 17, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> ...


You make a good case for the reason historians selected FDR America's best president. Even Reagan voted for FDR every time FDR ran for president.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 17, 2019)

Trump and the wise men knows it's now or never to stop the crooked democrats and media

Trump and the men have the Real power. So they will decide to let the nation fall or use their power to save it 

One can see easily which choice they will make   This is not like the civil war with men against men. This is men against women a much easier task 

Then trump will set up wisdom tests for voting


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2019)

regent said:


> You make a good case for the reason historians selected FDR America's best president.


There is no case for it. Just stop with your nonsense already. In polls where he is chosen, it’s because the panel was radical leftist idiots.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Then trump will set up wisdom tests for voting


Between the absurd comment and the broken English, it’s clear that account is a Paid Russian Troll.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Then trump will set up wisdom tests for voting
> ...


America's  wise founders set up a wisdom test for voting and called it a property test  today we can make a more reliable test of logic 

This will stop the democrats and deep state


----------



## regent (Jul 18, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > You make a good case for the reason historians selected FDR America's best president.
> ...


Would you agree that some presidents are better than others, if so, who should decide our best and our worst? The people, historians, politicians, members of the message boards, you decide.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 18, 2019)

Who decides should Be the ones that passes the highest logic ability test for voting ... Because it's logic itself that will always make the right analysis !!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 18, 2019)

Eyesight and logic 


The one who passes the best eyesight ability decides what is seen on a far mtn top

The ones that passes the highest logic ability test is the one to decide any analysis


----------



## P@triot (Jul 21, 2019)

Conservatives said this would happen (because conservatives understand basic economics). Then it did happen in both Seattle and California. The poor actually got poorer after the implementation of the $15 an hour minimum wage.

And now, after the Sanders campaign was called out for *not* paying the $15 minimum wage that they demand others pay, they have now announced that they will have to cut the hours of their campaign team in order to be able to pay that wage.

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic left-wing policy...

Bernie Sanders campaign announces it will cut hours to pay staffers $15 minimum wage, prompting mockery


----------



## P@triot (Jul 28, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 29, 2019)

Like Charlie Kirk said - show me a shit-hole in America, I’ll show you a state or city run by Dumbocrats...


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2019)

Why are all of the Democrats talking about the millions and millions of citizens without health insurance? I thought Obamacare solved that problem? Oops.


----------



## regent (Aug 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > You make a good case for the reason historians selected FDR America's best president.
> ...


You probably missed it, but I was referring to the ratings of the the best American historians that have cast their ballots rating the presidents, and it's FDR at the top. It's true the people also rate the presidents and FDR is the only one elected four times by the American people.  Republicans knew a Republican could never be elected four times so they got a Constitutional Amendment to stop people from continuing to vote for FDR.


----------



## regent (Aug 2, 2019)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Eyesight and logic
> 
> 
> The one who passes the best eyesight ability decides what is seen on a far mtn top
> ...


I have a couple of books on logic and neither one mentions presidents; same goes for eyesight.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Aug 2, 2019)

regent said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Eyesight and logic
> ...




The best logic will explain it in an easy understandable way


Poor eyesight and good eyesight works the same as low logic and high locgic 

The low logic must obey the high logic for success and the very same with the poor eyesight must obey the good eyesight for the best success


Ones with logic would indeed explain this issue in this easy to understand way


----------



## P@triot (Aug 5, 2019)

A basic reality that informed people who think for themselves have known from the very beginning...


> The bright light is now shining on a very inconvenient reality: *Liberal policies have failed* t*he people of* Baltimore and *inner cities everywhere*.


It's a failed ideology. The few cannot (and will not) support the many. You're not entitled to what doesn't belong to you. Americans will never accept government control and oppression.

I Know From Experience This Urban Agenda Would Lift Baltimore


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Aug 5, 2019)

china is working strong to promote liberalism in america and liberal europe in order to weaken the nations...

they fool the women much easier to make this work..

china knows liberalism destroys and thats why they stay conservative and help their enemies to become more liberal


----------



## P@triot (Aug 7, 2019)

Nothing is more ignorant than the left-wing ideology...

If Medicare Is for All, Why Not Chevrolets for All?


----------



## P@triot (Aug 7, 2019)

Show me a failing U.S. city, and I'll show you a city run by Dumbocrats _every_ time...

US Taxpayers Foot $2 Billion Bill for 30,000 Public Employees in Baltimore


----------



## regent (Aug 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Nothing is more ignorant than the left-wing ideology...
> 
> If Medicare Is for All, Why Not Chevrolets for All?





Sounds like a false analogy.


----------



## dudmuck (Aug 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Nothing is more ignorant than the left-wing ideology...
> 
> If Medicare Is for All, Why Not Chevrolets for All?


Why not Chevrolets for everyone over 65, since we have medicare for everyone over 65?


----------



## regent (Aug 8, 2019)

This nation was built on left wing ideology. Read the Age 0f Enlightenmentt : the Declaration OF  Independecece and the Constsitution for some history of the period.


----------



## regent (Aug 8, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Show me a failing U.S. city, and I'll show you a city run by Dumbocrats _every_ time...
> 
> US Taxpayers Foot $2 Billion Bill for 30,000 Public Employees in Baltimore


So how much has President helped the cities? I won't attempt to put down the improvements FDR made to America and American cities as president. I simply  don't want to type that long unless you insist.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 8, 2019)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Show me a failing U.S. city, and I'll show you a city run by Dumbocrats _every_ time...
> ...


Uh...any city *not* run by Dumbocrats is _flourishing_ under *President Trump*.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 8, 2019)

regent said:


> This nation was built on left wing ideology.


No sweetie. The founders believed strongly in small, limited government. The left-wing ideology believes in large government with unlimited power.

No matter how hard you try, you’ll never convince educated people that George Washington and Thomas Jefferson we’re communists.


----------



## regent (Aug 8, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > This nation was built on left wing ideology.
> ...


 Nope, that's your job, and so far you haven't made a dent. both Washingtom and Jefferson were true Americans and true founders. 
The founders created a very limited government for the new America, but discovered it was too limited and so they created the Constitution with larger government. The larger government seems to be working.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2019)

regent said:


> The founders created a very limited government for the new America, but discovered it was too limited and so they created the Constitution with larger government. The larger government seems to be working.



*1.* They *didn’t* create “larger” government at all. They merely _shifted_ some responsibilities from states to the federal government.

*2.* That false “larger government” is 1,000x’s smaller than what you left-wing lunatics desire. Why? Because the founders were the _ultimate_ small government *conservatives*.


----------



## regent (Aug 12, 2019)

I guess that's why FDR has been selected America's best president because he nade the government so small? 
But you might try reading about  another president that really reduced the size of government Warren G. Harding. Harding is often found in history books for other government reasons.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2019)

regent said:


> I guess that's why FDR has been selected America's best president because he nade the government so small?


FDR *wasn’t* a “founder”, sweetie. 

And...every single credible historian has him ranked among the worst presidents of all time.


----------



## regent (Aug 13, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I guess that's why FDR has been selected America's best president because he nade the government so small?
> ...


Can't seem to get a grasp on this history thing can you, and calling posters  "sweetie" doesn't enhance your history arguments.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like progressive policy...

Gillette’s Political Correctness Backfires


----------



## regent (Aug 14, 2019)

Russia has no need to be aggressive since Trump and Putin see eye to eye on our roles for the world. All America needed during the cold war was to let Russia get their own American  president and peace would reign.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 15, 2019)

regent said:


> Russia has no need to be aggressive since Trump and Putin see eye to eye on our roles for the world. All America needed during the cold war was to let Russia get their own American  president and peace would reign.


Obama and Putin never saw eye-to-eye. Couldn’t. No way to look a man in the eyes when he’s on his knees behind you with his lips locked on your ass.

Hey...remember when Obama whispered to Medvedev “tell Putin I will have more flexibility _after_ my second election”? I guess Obama felt having his lips on Putin’s ass just wasn’t enough. He wanted to do something extra special for his man crush...so he did some “extra flexibility” for Putin.


----------



## regent (Aug 15, 2019)

And I resented being called sweetie.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 15, 2019)

regent said:


> And I resented being called sweetie.


Well stop saying _really_ stupid shit then...


----------



## P@triot (Aug 15, 2019)

Even Iranians know that nothing ends in catastrophic failure like *failed* left-wing policy...

Iranian immigrant warns: 'We suffered a lot under the same type of regime that Ilhan Omar and Rashida Tlaib want to bring to the United States'


----------



## regent (Aug 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > And I resented being called sweetie.
> ...


The "sweetie" doesn't come from saying stupid things but from hormones. j


----------



## P@triot (Aug 16, 2019)

regent said:


> The "sweetie" doesn't come from saying stupid things but from hormones. j


No sweetie...it comes from you saying really stupid shit. So far you’ve claimed to be a woman who served in the front lines of WWII.

The problem with that is that women were forbidden from combat in that era and that would make you at least 95 years old. I don’t know too many 95 year olds who spend their days leveraging the internet to spread left-wing propaganda.

Everything about you is a lie.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 29, 2019)

It looks like a 3rd world banana republic but it’s actually Sacramento. Another shit-hole city in the shit-hole state of progressive California. This is how left-wing policy ends...


----------



## regent (Aug 29, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > The "sweetie" doesn't come from saying stupid things but from hormones. j
> ...


Well maybe about one of us.  If you don't know many vets from WWII you might need to get out more. I never claimed to be a woman, more of your make-up stuff. I'm a vet from WWII, PFC infantry. I could make your life more confusing by saying I served on Bataan, which I did. Your lack of history is pretty awesome.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2019)

my friends, this is the richest country in the history of the world. if it was the poorest, i'd have a different point of view.

is it moral that 3 people own more wealth than the bottom 50 percent? WHERE IS THE OUTRAGE ABOUT THAT?

where is the outrage that 500K americans are living out on the streets, some of them vets!


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2019)

"one quarter of the american people are rationing their insulin. its time to change that!" - President Bernie


----------



## regent (Aug 29, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Reagan had 225 scandals during his presidency including his biggie: Iran-Contra.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 29, 2019)

regent said:


> I never claimed to be a woman


Uh...yes you did. So now you've been caught lying.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 29, 2019)

regent said:


> Reagan had 225 scandals during his presidency including his biggie: Iran-Contra.


Reagan had *one* "scandal" during his presidency - Iran/Contra. And it wasn't much of a scandal. He made a sweet deal that resulted in hostages being freed and contras being funded to fight the communist Sandinistas.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 29, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "one quarter of the american people are rationing their insulin. its time to change that!" - President Bernie


They can change that themselves. By being big boys and big girls and handling their business like a fuck'n adult.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 10, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> is it moral that 3 people own more wealth than the bottom 50 percent?


Absofuckinglutely. And do you know why? Of course you don’t. You’re too stupid and too ideological.

Those 3 people *earned* that shit. They were smarter, worked harder, and produced better solutions than the “bottom 50%”.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 10, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy. Here is the left killing more jobs (which result in more homelessness in their shit-hole state) due to their ignorance...

Newspapers in California are panicking over new liberal law about to pass — here's why


----------



## regent (Sep 10, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I never claimed to be a woman
> ...


And your evidence is what?


----------



## Terri4Trump (Sep 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...



Like alcoholics, Liberals keep trying the same thing hoping for a different result.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 16, 2019)

Show me a U.S. city that looks like a 3rd-world-shit-hole and I'll show you a city run by Dumbocrats _every_ time...

After multiple brutal beating videos surface, city of Minneapolis debates adding more police


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

I never cease to marvel at the ignorance of the left-wing ideology...

Elizabeth Warren’s Debt ‘Cancellation’ Plan Would Make College More Expensive, Not Less


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

It's such a shame that the Dumbocrats don't understand _basic_ economics...

What Social Security’s Long-term Shortfall Means for You Now


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2019)

The left loves to punish success and reward those willing to stay on the government plantation...

Elizabeth Warren’s Wealth Tax Would Backfire


----------



## regent (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan had 225 scandals during his presidency including his biggie: Iran-Contra.
> ...


Your history is as bad as your reasoning power. It was 225 scandals plus Iran-Contra. Do yourself a favor and look it up. 225, plus Iran Contra.  Ever find any evidence that I claimed to be a woman in the Infantry during WW2? Maybe someday if you're good I'll tell you war stories


----------



## Camp (Sep 21, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I never claimed to be a woman
> ...


You are attacking a 90 something-year-old WWII combat veteran and call yourself "Patriot". You sound like a fake person. Now show us your proof that Regent claimed he was a female infantry soldier or admit you are a lowlife scum bag liar.


----------



## Camp (Sep 22, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan had 225 scandals during his presidency including his biggie: Iran-Contra.
> ...



Reagan created an era of terrorist attacks on Americans, including kidnappings and murder. Eventually, his policies led directly to the formation of al Qaeda and 9/11. One terrorist gave him a Christmas present right before he left the office. It was called Pan Am 103.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2019)

regent said:


> Maybe someday if you're good I'll tell you war stories


Do tell! I love war stories from veterans. And I'm not sure I've ever heard any from a lady before.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2019)

regent said:


> It was 225 scandals plus Iran-Contra.


It was only "225 scandals" if you listen to the same revisionists who try to claim that a totalitarian ideology is somehow further to the right of libertarians and Sovereign Citizens (who of course have the polar opposite ideology of totalitarianism).


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2019)

Camp said:


> Now show us your proof that Regent claimed he was a female infantry soldier or admit you are a lowlife scum bag liar.


Awe...hang in there "triggered" little fella. j

What happened was, she claimed for years she was a woman (I believe that). But then she recently claimed she served in infantry in WWII. The problem is, women weren't allowed to serve in infantry back then. So she was caught in a lie and now she's screwed.

Incidentally, there aren't too many WWII vets left in the world. You'd have to be born in the 1920's to be old enough to fight in the early 1940's. Since it's almost 2020, that puts most WWII vets between 90 and 100.

Know a lot of 90 year old surfing the net, do ya? None of her bullshit adds up. None of it. She's pissed I caught her in her lies and you're pissed that a fellow leftist is going down in a ball of flames.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2019)

Camp said:


> Reagan created an era of terrorist attacks on Americans, including kidnappings and murder.


That was Jimmy Carter, you dumb-shit. 


Camp said:


> Eventually, his policies led directly to the formation of al Qaeda and 9/11.


Eventually, his policies led to the defeat of the Soviet Union and the end of the Cold War. All without firing a single shot.


Camp said:


> One terrorist gave him a Christmas present right before he left the office. It was called Pan Am 103.


What the fuck does that have to do with Ronald Reagan?!? There are terrorists in the world. Terrorists bombed two embassies in Africa while Bill Clinton was President. Terrorists bombed the World Trade Center while Bill Clinton was President. Terrorist bombed the Oklahoma City building while Bill Clinton was President. There were more terrorist attacks during Bill Clinton's 8 years than any time in U.S. _history_.

So why aren't you talking about that? Because you're a fuck'n idiot. You're a partisan hack who loves the left because you want to mooch off of society.


----------



## Camp (Sep 22, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Now show us your proof that Regent claimed he was a female infantry soldier or admit you are a lowlife scum bag liar.
> ...


Regent has never claimed to be a female soldier. You are a liar. A liar disparaging a 90 plus-year-old WWII Combat vet with a lie.  He has always identified as a soldier in a rifle company.   
You were challenged to provide a link to the post where you derived this fraudulent claim by the WWII combat vet you are trying to demonize and by myself. You have failed to provide any such link.
What kind of person attacks a 90 something-year-old WWII combat veteran?


----------



## Camp (Sep 22, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Reagan created an era of terrorist attacks on Americans, including kidnappings and murder.
> ...


Liar. Another bunch of your lies you spew and can't back up.


----------



## regent (Sep 23, 2019)

Reagan was in the service, but making movies, he could sleep in his own bed at night.  That came up a few times in New Guinea.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 24, 2019)

And THIS is why the government should stay the FUCK out of the free market. The left hates competition. They love control and coercion. Just like the mafia.

The Hotel Industry Is Lobbying to Make Your Next Vacation More Expensive


----------



## P@triot (Sep 24, 2019)

Seriously...nothing ends in catastrophic failure than idiotic left-wing policy.

Veganism may be worse for animals and the environment than eating meat


----------



## regent (Sep 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Seriously...nothing ends in catastrophic failure than idiotic left-wing policy.
> 
> Veganism may be worse for animals and the environment than eating meat



Goof thing so many of America's founders were liberal. Imagine the nation if it had been planned and put into action by conservatives.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 24, 2019)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously...nothing ends in catastrophic failure than idiotic left-wing policy.
> ...


Bad news for you sweetie...the founders were the _ultimate_ small government conservatives.

You are less educated about history than any woman I’ve ever encountered.


----------



## regent (Sep 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Just can't stay away from the sex thing can you? I've never known anyone so intent on making men into women, or then again maybe it's women into men.? In any case these boards may not be the best place to look for people with those problems.  Post political subjects please.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 24, 2019)

regent said:


> Just can't stay away from the sex thing can you?


Well...I’ve caught you _lying_ about your gender. I’ve caught you _lying_ about your age. And at this point, I’m about 90% certain that you’re lying about your service as well.


----------



## regent (Sep 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Just can't stay away from the sex thing can you?
> ...


Have you met many liars in your lifetime or people that claim to be the opposite sex?


----------



## Camp (Sep 25, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Just can't stay away from the sex thing can you?
> ...


You haven't caught anyone doing anything except catching yourself being a lowlife liar attempting the disparage an old WWll combat veteran and showing yourself to be a classless jerk. You make the lies and play like you talk the talk, but when challenged you prove you are only talking and can't walk the walk and are just another internet make-believe tough guy who is really just a lying punk.


----------



## Camp (Sep 25, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Just can't stay away from the sex thing can you?
> ...


Show your proof you lying trash. Provide a link to your so-called proof.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 25, 2019)

Camp said:


> ...just another internet make-believe tough guy who is really just a lying punk.


Where does "internet tough guy" play into this? I never threatened her or said _anything_ along those lines. Damn, you are seriously triggered.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 27, 2019)

Show me a city or state in the United States that resembles a third-world shit-hole and I’ll show you a city or state run by Dumbocrats _every_ time. Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic left-wing policies.

Why Portland’s Homeless Problem Is the Worst in the Nation


----------



## regent (Oct 27, 2019)

No No, we are discussing my military experience as an infantry PFC during WWII, not your sexual fantasies or the homeless in Portland.  I realize you are itching to tell us  where you served, I mean being a patriot   and all.  What has our president done about the homeless in Portland?  Has any president in our history tried to improve the plight of the homeless as Trump had done?


----------



## P@triot (Oct 27, 2019)

regent said:


> What has our president done about the homeless in Portland?


Please cite for the class, the article and section of the U.S. Constitution which makes homelessness the responsibility of the federal government.

Take your time - we’ll wait.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 27, 2019)

regent said:


> No No, we are discussing my military experience as an infantry PFC during WWII


The 98 year old, internet-using, _female_ infantryman from WWII.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 27, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > What has our president done about the homeless in Portland?
> ...


Its the PURSUIT of homelessness!


----------



## regent (Oct 27, 2019)

If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within  the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous  changes.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 28, 2019)

Camp said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


/——/That was the peanut farmer Jimma Carter


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 28, 2019)

regent said:


> If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within  the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous  changes.


/——/ President Trump sent the EPA to clean up the democRAT dump San Fransisco.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 28, 2019)

regent said:


> If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within  the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous  changes.


It seems he is challenging them to do better.  It's up to them-it's their city.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 28, 2019)

Third Party said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within  the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous  changes.
> ...


/——/ Where’s the missing $1.5 billion in Fed handouts?


----------



## P@triot (Oct 29, 2019)

regent said:


> If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within  the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous  changes.


Tell me something, snowflake. What can Trump do? He has 0 constitutional authority over the city of Baltimore. And his policies already have cities under competent conservative leadership _flourishing_. So what would you like him to do? Send in the National Guard and remove an elected city council by force?

You're pissed off because Baltimore once again *proves* that left-wing policy ends in abject poverty.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 29, 2019)

Seriously, why would anybody vote Dumbocrat? It's the most ridiculous thing at this point. All they do is create poverty. And now they are admitting their policies can't solve the problem - so they are paying their homeless to go invade other cities. Unfuckingbelievable.

NYC is giving its homeless thousands of dollars to move elsewhere, without informing the cities to which they're being sent


----------



## jasonnfree (Oct 29, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Seriously, why would anybody vote Dumbocrat? It's the most ridiculous thing at this point. All they do is create poverty. And now they are admitting their policies can't solve the problem - so they are paying their homeless to go invade other cities. Unfuckingbelievable.
> 
> NYC is giving its homeless thousands of dollars to move elsewhere, without informing the cities to which they're being sent



Lots of people in need in this country and what do republicans do?  Give tax breaks to the wealthiest people on the planet.   Democrats aren't the same as in the old days of LBJ and FDR, they've moved to the right and are in no way socialists,  but if anyone's there to help those in need, it's still a democrat.  Our biggest problem is not right vs. left, dem vs repub, but the inequality of wealth between a few at the top and everyone else.  

Wealth Inequality - Inequality.org


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 29, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, why would anybody vote Dumbocrat? It's the most ridiculous thing at this point. All they do is create poverty. And now they are admitting their policies can't solve the problem - so they are paying their homeless to go invade other cities. Unfuckingbelievable.
> ...


/——-/ “*but if anyone's there to help those in need, it's still a democrat.”*
We can tell by the way Elijah Cummings took care of the people in his district.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 29, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, why would anybody vote Dumbocrat? It's the most ridiculous thing at this point. All they do is create poverty. And now they are admitting their policies can't solve the problem - so they are paying their homeless to go invade other cities. Unfuckingbelievable.
> ...


Maybe those in need should go to work and get off drugs


----------



## regent (Oct 29, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within  the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous  changes.
> ...


 


























































































Well one president did this for America:    built 1,000  miles of runways.
651,000 miles of highway
12,400 bridges
laid 8000 drain pipes
Made 8000 parks
installed 64000 highway light poles
made 18,000 playgrounds
Built 125,000 public buildings 
Built 41,000 schools  and finally built the TBA.                      
This is only a partial list of one president's improving America.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 30, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Lots of people in need in this country and what do republicans do?


What do they do? Um, they create *record* *low* unemployment in the black community through sound, proven, economic policy. They create *record* *low* unemployment in the latino community through sound, proven, economic policy. They create *record* *highs* in the market through sound, proven, economic policy.. The create wage increases across the nation through sound, proven, economic policy. And they provide tax cuts to further increase wealth for all Americans.

You just explained why people still vote Dumbocrat: extreme _ignorance_.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 31, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Democrats aren't the same as in the old days of LBJ and FDR, *they've moved to the right*


     once again you’ve illustrated extreme _ignorance_


jasonnfree said:


> and are in no way socialists


     You are rapidly becoming my favorite little dimwit on USMB. You just make it so easy.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 31, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Our biggest problem is not right vs. left, dem vs repub, but the inequality of wealth between a few at the top and everyone else.


There is no such thing as “wealth inequality”. It’s merely a made up term to dupe mindless minion simpletons such as yourself.

There is talent inequality (Dan Marino has exponentially more talent than you). There is IQ inequality (I have an exponentially higher IQ than you). There is effort inequality (you give a lot less effort in life than Steve Jobs). All of those add up to results. People high on those scales have high results. People low on those scales have low results.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 31, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Lots of people in need in this country and what do republicans do?


Republicans should “do” anything. Government doesn’t exist to “do” for people. The fact that you don’t even understand why government exists is tragic.


----------



## Markle (Oct 31, 2019)

regent said:


> If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous changes.



Specifically what cities did the failed former President Barack Hussein Obama "un-dump"?


----------



## Markle (Oct 31, 2019)

jasonnfree said:


> Lots of people in need in this country and what do republicans do? Give tax breaks to the wealthiest people on the planet. *Democrats aren't the same as in the old days of LBJ and FDR, they've moved to the right and are in no way socialists,* but if anyone's there to help those in need, it's still a democrat. Our biggest problem is not right vs. left, dem vs repub, but the inequality of wealth between a few at the top and everyone else.



A total lie about the tax cuts but your next statement is simply hilarious!  I hopefully presume that you are being facetious.






LBJ?


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2019)

Markle said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump calls Baltimore a dump he is perfectly within the law to un-dump Baltimore. Other presidents have faced the same problems and rather than use their incompetence have gone again and made numerous changes.
> ...


Maybe that's why Obama is rated 16th best American president and FDR the best ever.  Wonder where Trump will end up?








































fR rated the best-ever president?  Wonder where Trump will end up?


----------



## Third Party (Oct 31, 2019)

regent said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Who rated them, Democrats?


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2019)

Third Party said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Usually, America's top historians.


----------



## Third Party (Oct 31, 2019)

regent said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


And they are democrats?


----------



## Markle (Oct 31, 2019)

regent said:


> Usually, America's top historians.



Which means far-left Progressives in their ivory halls of academia.  Which also means no experience in the real world or the outside world for that matter.


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2019)

Markle said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Usually, America's top historians.
> ...


When I went to school many of the professors were also veterans of WWII. The GI Bill and other education benefits created a need for teachers and many taught history while completing their Doctorate.   One of my history teachers also served in New Guinea, as  an infantry officer.


----------



## regent (Oct 31, 2019)

As for surveys of our best and worst  presidents, The Murray -Blessing survey asked historians if they were liberal or conservative as they rated the presidents. Conservatives rated FDR third and liberals rated FDR in second place. In all both ratings of liberals and conservatives were about the same. Might want to check it out. I don't know if Murray Blessing still rates presidents.
Sienna College usually has respected presidential surveys.


----------



## Markle (Nov 1, 2019)

regent said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



Oh, shucks!  You missed about sixty years!  This is 2019!  Surprise!


----------



## gipper (Nov 1, 2019)

regent said:


> As for surveys of our best and worst  presidents, The Murray -Blessing survey asked historians if they were liberal or conservative as they rated the presidents. Conservatives rated FDR third and liberals rated FDR in second place. In all both ratings of liberals and conservatives were about the same. Might want to check it out. I don't know if Murray Blessing still rates presidents.
> Sienna College usually has respected presidential surveys.


FDR was a tyrannical lying murderous scumbag and a Communist appeaser. Everyone knows this. 

Yes he did some good things, but the bad far outweighs the good.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 1, 2019)

regent said:


> As for surveys of our best and worst  presidents, The Murray -Blessing survey asked historians if they were liberal or conservative as they rated the presidents. Conservatives rated FDR third and liberals rated FDR in second place. In all both ratings of liberals and conservatives were about the same. Might want to check it out. I don't know if Murray Blessing still rates presidents.
> Sienna College usually has respected presidential surveys.


Best and worst are personal choices in my mind.


----------



## regent (Nov 1, 2019)

Third Party said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > As for surveys of our best and worst  presidents, The Murray -Blessing survey asked historians if they were liberal or conservative as they rated the presidents. Conservatives rated FDR third and liberals rated FDR in second place. In all both ratings of liberals and conservatives were about the same. Might want to check it out. I don't know if Murray Blessing still rates presidents.
> ...


  Historians and Political Scientists probably take a little different view, maybe even as to what is good or bad for the nation.


----------



## regent (Nov 1, 2019)

Markle said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


It's called history.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 1, 2019)

Perhaps you guys saw the new AOC resolution she is trying to put on the floor?
It would expand welfare to every single person on American soil. No exceptions. Someone walks across the border illegally... and makes it to a sanctuary city... they could literally start receiving free money, free food, free housing and free medical care...and yes I said free housing, because that is also a part of her plan... that every single person in America gets a place to live regardless of citizenry.


----------



## Third Party (Nov 1, 2019)

regent said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Ask a black guy-I bet you get different answers on good and bad


----------



## P@triot (Nov 1, 2019)

regent said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Specifically what cities did the failed former President Barack Hussein Obama "un-dump"?
> ...


When you can't provide data to back up your idiocy, you have to resort to "but...but...but...a panel of fellow left-wing lunatics *rated* MaObama better".

Snowflake...who gives a _shit_ what a small panel of left-wing lunatics said, think, or did? Either tell us what cities MaObama "un-dumped" or admit you're an idiot.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 1, 2019)

Nothing lowers the bar like the failed left-wing ideology...

Activists Want to Abolish Your Kid’s Honors Classes, Cite ‘White Toxicity’ and ‘Supremacist’ Values of High Achievement


----------



## P@triot (Nov 5, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic left-wing policies...

Sanctuary county with high level of illegal immigrant violent crime rolls back anti-ICE measure


----------



## regent (Nov 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic left-wing policies...
> 
> Sanctuary county with high level of illegal immigrant violent crime rolls back anti-ICE measure


Left wing policies created this nation.  Is the   problem  you simply lack the usual  history background or what?


----------



## Markle (Nov 6, 2019)

Third Party said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Third Party said:
> ...



Minorities are realizing who helps them and who does not.  Democrats still demand that minorities remain dependent on government.  How is that different than being dependent on the plantation owner?

*Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages*
Oct. 17, 2019, 8:59 AM

A tightening labor market with U.S. unemployment rate at a 50-year low is starting to result in higher wages for full-time workers, including younger people and minorities whose pay has lagged.

Median weekly earnings for Americans in the third quarter rose 3.6% to $919, outpacing inflation, the U.S. Labor Department reported Wednesday. Earnings for those aged 25 to 54, in their prime working years, rose by 5%, the fastest rate of growth in recent years.

Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages

###

*ECONOMY
Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists*
Published 1 month ago on September 9, 2019

“Love him or hate him, this is an incredible economic accomplishment for the President and a tremendous benefit for American blacks,” said Project 21 member Derryck Green.

Along with a reported third straight month of 3.7 percent overall unemployment, the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) August jobs report noted that the overall black unemployment rate fell half-a-percent to 5.5 percent. This is the lowest black unemployment rate ever recorded. BLS began reporting employment statistics by race in 1972. And with overall white unemployment at 3.4 percent, it is also the smallest reported gap between the races ever in terms of joblessness. Until recently, the racial employment disparity between blacks and whites has generally held to a 2-1 margin.

Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists

###

*Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states*
Tim Henderson, Stateline Published 8:00 a.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019 | Updated 7:10 p.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019

In 39 states, there are more jobs than people looking for them, according to a Stateline analysis of June hiring and employment data from the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics.

Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states

###

More?


----------



## Markle (Nov 6, 2019)

regent said:


> Left wing policies created this nation. Is the problem you simply lack the usual history background or what?


----------



## regent (Nov 6, 2019)

Too understand history is too understand that today we accept certain practices as normal, that 100 years from now will not be understandable and a sign of our ignorance. [


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2019)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like idiotic left-wing policies...
> ...


Snowflake, this nation was *not* created on communism, atheism, and transgender sexual deviance. It was created by the _ultimate_ small-government conservatives.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policies...

Amazon — blamed by some for increased homelessness in Seattle— opens a shelter on its campus


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2019)

regent said:


> Left wing policies created this nation.  Is the   problem  you simply lack the usual  history background or what?


The left: this nation was founded by disgusting slave rapists

Also the left: _we_ created this nation

Um....ok??? You literally just admitted that the left-wing ideology embraces both slavery (true) and rape (true). _Oops_.


----------



## regent (Nov 8, 2019)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Left wing policies created this nation.  Is the   problem  you simply lack the usual  history background or what?
> ...


See Trump about rape. Left wing ideology created the Declaration Of Independence, the Constitution and the USA.  True the Southern conservatives endorsed slavery, but liberal Lincoln and his even more liberal party freed the slaves with mostly Northern help. 
The real question is why did the Republican party change its ideology to conservatism?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2019)

regent said:


> ...liberal Lincoln and his even more liberal party freed the slaves with mostly Northern help.


And now retard, er I mean regent, is trying to rewrite history to make people believe that Lincoln wasn’t a Republican. 

Can’t say I blame her though. I would be ashamed of my party’s history too if I were a Dumbocrat.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2019)

regent said:


> Left wing ideology created the Declaration Of Independence failed state formerly known as the U.S.S.R., the Constitution failed state currently known as Venezuela, and the USA Nazi party.


Since you dropped out of high school, I fixed it for you (free of charge).


----------



## Markle (Nov 8, 2019)

regent said:


> See Trump about rape. Left wing ideology created the Declaration Of Independence, the Constitution and the USA. True the Southern conservatives endorsed slavery, but liberal Lincoln and his even more liberal party freed the slaves with mostly Northern help.
> The real question is why did the Republican party change its ideology to conservatism?


----------



## Markle (Nov 8, 2019)

regent said:


> See Trump about rape. Left wing ideology created the Declaration Of Independence, the Constitution and the USA. True the Southern conservatives endorsed slavery, but liberal Lincoln and his even more liberal party freed the slaves with mostly Northern help.
> The real question is why did the Republican party change its ideology to conservatism?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 10, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

Venezuelans are losing a lot of weight amid the nation's ongoing money crisis


----------



## regent (Nov 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...
> 
> Venezuelans are losing a lot of weight amid the nation's ongoing money crisis


Have conservatives now made  Venezuela part of the United States?








Benezuel


----------



## P@triot (Nov 29, 2019)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...
> ...


You're left with no options but to make nonsensical snarky remarks because the facts have you backed into a corner. It is duly-noted by _everyone_ reading the threads that you keep embarrassing yourself in.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 29, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> Households that currently have employer-sponsored coverage would be particularly hard hit, as their disposable incomes would shrink by an average of $10,554, and 87% of them would be financially worse off.


So why do the Dumbocrats want this? Because it is *power*. Control over the healthcare sector is control over society.

No Matter What the Left Says, 'Medicare for All' Will Cost You. A Lot.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 29, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

French Protesters Didn’t Want Macron’s Gas Tax. They Should Reject His Climate Agenda.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...


> A single mom of two making $31,000 a year would be worse off by $1,547 a year under “Medicare for All.”


Idiotic left-wing policy always makes the poor, poorer.

In Charts, How 'Medicare for All' Would Make Most Families Poorer


----------



## P@triot (Dec 4, 2019)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

Rise of Social Liberalism Disproportionately Hurts Lower-Income Americans


----------



## P@triot (Dec 7, 2019)

Why would _anybody_ vote Democrat?


> “After I began to volunteer with this alderman and learn the ways of the Democratic Party … I began to question some of the narratives,” says Gianno Caldwell. “Why is it that although these politicians come every year during election time, why is it the conditions and the communities never get better?”


More and more people are slowly starting to wake up. #WalkAway

He Grew Up Poor in Chicago. Then Conservative Values Helped Transform His Life.


----------



## regent (Dec 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Why would _anybody_ vote Democrat?
> 
> 
> > “After I began to volunteer with this alderman and learn the ways of the Democratic Party … I began to question some of the narratives,” says Gianno Caldwell. “Why is it that although these politicians come every year during election time, why is it the conditions and the communities never get better?”
> ...


----------



## regent (Dec 7, 2019)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Why would _anybody_ vote Democrat?
> ...


So why does Chicago always vote Democratic?


----------



## P@triot (Dec 10, 2019)

regent said:


> So why does Chicago always vote Democratic?


Ignorance. The Dumbocrat Party keeps telling them about all of the “free” handouts that party will give them. Then the party intentionally _obliterated_ education in America.  Leaving a dumb and dependent electorate. Exactly what the left wants/needs.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 10, 2019)

Bwahahaha! Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like left-wing policy.

Only six guns surrendered on first day of Philly gun turn-in program — yet organizers are reportedly pleased


----------



## P@triot (Jan 1, 2020)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

Liberal Policy Failures Are the Reason for Socialism's New Appeal


----------



## P@triot (Jan 3, 2020)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

Here Are 6 Ways a New Report Devastates the $15 Minimum Wage


----------



## P@triot (Jan 9, 2020)

Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...

California’s ‘Pro-Worker’ Law Is Killing Jobs Left and Right


----------



## regent (Jan 9, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...
> 
> Here Are 6 Ways a New Report Devastates the $15 Minimum Wage


I grew up in Chicago (Englewood) during the Great Depression and I survived because of 
FDR's New Deal. I will forever be grateful to the Democrats and FDR for the food and help he gave to those families on the South side of Chicago in that most miserable period in history.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 11, 2020)

regent said:


> I grew up in Chicago (Englewood) during the Great Depression and I survived because of FDR's New Deal. I will forever be grateful to the Democrats and FDR for the food and help he gave to those families on the South side of Chicago in that most miserable period in history.


So like all leftists - you received some unconstitutional handouts from those desperate to purchase your votes/loyalty for power and because you weren’t willing to make any sacrifice for your country, it worked.

Yep...typical leftist.


----------



## regent (Jan 11, 2020)

The payback came later. I was drafted into the infantry and spent the war in the Pacific. The sacrifice might have been the encounter with one of our own 4.2 mortar shells on Luzon.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 17, 2020)

Nobody takes a thriving U.S. city and turns it into a third world shit-hole like the Dumbocrats...

Baltimore Is a Mess. Here Are 3 Big Issues the City Faces.


----------



## regent (Jan 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Nobody takes a thriving U.S. city and turns it into a third world shit-hole like the Dumbocrats...
> 
> Baltimore Is a Mess. Here Are 3 Big Issues the City Faces.


So what has President Trump proposed doing about 
cities such as Baltimore?


----------



## P@triot (Jan 17, 2020)

regent said:


> So what has President Trump proposed doing about cities such as Baltimore?


Same thing every educated person has proposed - turn it over to Republicans to implement proven conservative policy.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 17, 2020)

Unfortunately the left cannot grasp _basic_ economics...

Europe Has Free College. Here's How It's Working Out.


----------



## regent (Jan 18, 2020)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So what has President Trump proposed doing about cities such as Baltimore?
> ...


Trump is a Republican and he should know how to implement proven Republican policy, and what would that proven Republican policy that  Trump is not implanting be?


----------



## P@triot (Jan 18, 2020)

regent said:


> Trump is a Republican and he should know how to implement proven Republican policy, and what would that proven Republican policy that  Trump is not implanting be?


*President Trump* doesn’t run Baltimore, snowflake. Jesus, read the U.S. Constitution already.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 19, 2020)

Wherever the left is in charge, unemployment, poverty, and misery soon follow.

Podcast: Blue State Business Owners Are Packing Up


----------



## P@triot (Jan 19, 2020)

Wherever the left is in charge, unemployment, poverty, and misery soon follow.

Baltimore state's attorney lashes out at police over video showing angry mob attacking police officer


----------



## P@triot (Feb 29, 2020)

Left-wing policy ends in poverty, oppression, and misery, _every_ time.

My Family Came From Cuba. Bernie Sanders Should Educate Himself


----------



## P@triot (Mar 1, 2020)

Wherever the left is in charge, filth, disease, poverty, and misery soon follow...

San Francisco Financial District


----------



## P@triot (Apr 5, 2020)

Left-wing policy of punish the successful, soak the wealthy, demand absurd salaries not commensurate with the value of the job, and asinine "regulations" have all pushed hundreds of millions of jobs overseas. And the U.S. is paying the price for it. It's time to permanently toss the entire *failed* left-wing ideology to the scrap-heap of history.








						India Bans All Exports of "Game-Changer" Hydroxycholoroquine to Treat Coronavirus -- First Touted by President Trump
					

India is banning all exports of hydroxychloroquine for treating the coronavirus pandemic. President Trump first touted the drug during a daily press conference and was widely mocked and ridiculed by the enemedia. Some reporters in the liberal media would rather have Trump fail than people...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## IM2 (Apr 5, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Left-wing policy of punish the successful, soak the wealthy, demand absurd salaries not commensurate with the value of the job, and asinine "regulations" have all pushed hundreds of millions of jobs overseas. And the U.S. is paying the price for it. It's time to permanently toss the entire *failed* left-wing ideology to the scrap-heap of history.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are talking about the right wing policy of outsourcing. Foreign companies have some here to open factories so our regulations are not that burdensome, that's a lie told to you by corporate CEOS. The wealthy soaks every body else, dumb ass.

Failed policy is the right wing policy that almost sent us into a depression in 2008. We don't live in India motherfucker so lets talk about failed right wing policy here. Trickle down economics set two all time records for federal deficits and its on its way to a third with trump. You idiots try the same failed shit over and over thinking that the next time its going to work. That is the definition of insanity.

And now we are in an emergency with an idiot who believes in state supremacy. We are looking at a failure in high definition and after this we should understand why states rights is fallacy and cannot work.

Finally we have in office now a president who was in business and according to you right wingers a person who can run a private business is more effectively able to run government than anyone else. Yet as in S.O.P.  for right wing policy, this too, is wrong and has failed.


----------



## westwall (Apr 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Left-wing policy of punish the successful, soak the wealthy, demand absurd salaries not commensurate with the value of the job, and asinine "regulations" have all pushed hundreds of millions of jobs overseas. And the U.S. is paying the price for it. It's time to permanently toss the entire *failed* left-wing ideology to the scrap-heap of history.
> ...







No, child.  That is neither right wing, nor leftwing.  That is business responding to onerous rules and regulations that make it impossible to compete against companies that are not so burdened.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 6, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




One can include the race to the bottom as wingnut idology.


----------



## Markle (Apr 6, 2020)

regent said:


> So what has President Trump proposed doing about
> cities such as Baltimore?



NOT President Trump's job.  Cities are the responsibility of the voters, their mayor and other elected officials, and the governor.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Again, foreign companies come here and open factories so that regulation argument you right wingers make is bullshit.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Markle said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So what has President Trump proposed doing about
> ...


In a national emergency it is the presidents job. The president of the United States is the president of every city, town and hamlet in the United States.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2020)

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a Republican and he should know how to implement proven Republican policy, and what would that proven Republican policy that  Trump is not implanting be?
> ...


Yes, you read the constitution. Trump is not the president of only the white house.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 7, 2020)

Markle said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > So what has President Trump proposed doing about
> ...




trump "takes no responsibility at all"...


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...








Yes. Since Trump began deregulation many companies have indeed begun coming back.  Under obummer manufacturing jobs were leaving at the rate of 2000 per month. 

Up until covid19, they were coming back.  That is what is called a fact.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 7, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...




Manufacturing jobs in American cratered in 2008-9 from the republic Great Recession and bottomed out in January 2010. From that point they increased every month until December 2016.

But hey, thanks for the trump lying.


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...







Provide links to your claims.  Obummer was proud to tell Americams that their manufacturing jobs were leaving, and never coming back.

I can post up the videos if you would like.  They run into 2015.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2020)

westwall said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Wrong. Foreign companies have been building factories in this country for at least the last 50 years.


----------



## IM2 (Apr 7, 2020)

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I find it funny how you guys post videos about Obama to make claims but if we post a video whereby trump calls the virus a democratic hoax, well he couldn't have said it, its taken out of context, or the media made it up. You loons hang on to 2 comments Obama made, the one about keeping your doctors and this one. But the reality is that Obamacare allowed more people health coverage and that Obama set records for job growth that lasted for more than a decade.

And right now, we have been in a manufacturing recession for at least the last 7 months.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 7, 2020)

westwall said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Here ya go...  Obama's Record on Manufacturing Jobs 

And President Obama was right about some manufacturing jobs. Any manufacturing job that seeks people willing to accept $2 a day are never coming back here.

No matter what  a Cheeto says...


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Apr 7, 2020)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody takes a thriving U.S. city and turns it into a third world shit-hole like the Dumbocrats...
> ...


/—-/ Either you complain Trump is a dictator or you demand he act like one. Make up your mind.


----------



## Markle (Apr 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Again, foreign companies come here and open factories so that regulation argument you right wingers make is bullshit.



100% TRUE.  However!  Foreign companies do not open factories in states which are not right to work states or loaded down under regulations.  Just look at the companies and people leaving California.


----------



## Markle (Apr 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...



President yes, but he is definitely not responsible for the day to day operations.  If you believe they are, you are more of a fool than anyone believed.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Again, foreign companies come here and open factories so that regulation argument you right wingers make is bullshit.


The fuck they do. Name a _single_ Mexican or Chinese *manufacturing* facility in the U.S. You can't. Because ignorant Democrat regulations, taxes, and unions have priced corporations right out of the U.S. market and into foreign nations. Imbecile.

Not a single U.S. company (Apple, Nike, etc.) wanted to move operations to China. It was costly and creates many barriers. But they had to.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *In a national emergency it is the presidents job*. The president of the United States is the president of every city, town and hamlet in the United States.


It would be really great if you imbeciles would read the U.S. Constitution just once. *President Trump* has exactly *zero* responsibility for Baltimore. Zero. Idiot.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Yes, you read the constitution. Trump is not the president of only the white house.


You're right. What he _is_, however, is Chief Executive of the *Executive Branch* of the *federal government*. And that entity has zero responsibility for Baltimore, idiot. Zero.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> In a national emergency it is the presidents job. The president of the United States is the president of every city, town and hamlet in the United States.


By the way, teeny little imbecile, what "national emergency"? And don't say "COVID-19" because Baltimore was a complete and total dumpster-fire _before_ the virus (as you can see from the date of the posts when we were discussing it). So how can you claim "presidential responsibility due to national emergency" when there was no "national emergency"?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 7, 2020)

otto105 said:


> And President Obama was right about *some* manufacturing jobs.


*President Trump* *proved* that malato MaObama was dead-wrong. 


otto105 said:


> Any manufacturing job that seeks people willing to accept $2 a day are never coming back here.


Nice straw man. Nobody said shit about $2 a day jobs. Hell, there isn't a corporation in the U.S. even _looking_ for that deal. Speaks volumes that you have to lie. Proves you're on the wrong side of the aisle.


otto105 said:


> No matter what  a Cheeto says...


President Trump doesn't have to "say" anything. Actions speak louder than words. His record-low unemployment and record high market numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 7, 2020)

P@triot said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > And President Obama was right about *some* manufacturing jobs.
> ...



Sure p@rrot, can you name one company which brought a manufacturing job back from China?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 9, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Sure p@rrot, can you name one company which brought a manufacturing job back from China?


I can. The question is: why are you so ignorant that you can’t? Why haven’t you done your homework? Why are you discussing a subject matter you _clearly_ know nothing about?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## P@triot (Apr 17, 2020)

In the midst of a genuine crisis - a global pandemic - we can _always_ count on the left to keep laser-focus on what's truly important. Being socially "woke".








						Land O' Lakes drops 'racist' Native American image from packaging after nearly 100 years
					

Land O’ Lakes has an updated look for 2020.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 17, 2020)

Government-run healthcare always has catastrophic results...








						Canada’s Government-Run Health Care Buckles Under COVID-19
					

Fifty years of government management of essential health care has left Canada with far less capacity and far fewer resources than it needs in this crisis.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 18, 2020)

Hahahaha! Boy _that_ really came back to bite the Dumbocrats in the ass... 








						California city declares itself 'sanctuary city' from Gov. Newsom's strict lockdown order
					

'This is America'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BluesLegend (May 18, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Hahahaha! Boy _that_ really came back to bite the Dumbocrats in the ass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some funny shit right there


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2020)

Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like ignorant left-wing policy...








						NYPD sees 'exodus' after spike in uniformed cops retiring since George Floyd protests
					

NYPD retirements are up 49%




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jun 29, 2020)

Boy cott the nfl and Nick
Saban who supports the abortion party


----------



## P@triot (Jul 8, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Boy cott the nfl and Nick Saban who supports the abortion party


Wow, Nick Saban is an idiot Dumbocrat? I guess I shouldn’t be surprised - most millionaires in mansions do everything they can to pull the ladder up behind them.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 8, 2020)

Show me a city or state run by the Dumbocrats and I’ll show you a third-world hell-hole of violence, crime, and poverty _every_ time.








						As Chicago is overtaken by violence, Mayor Lori Lightfoot blames guns and the coronavirus
					

Of course




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jul 19, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Show me a city or state run by the Dumbocrats and I’ll show you a third-world hell-hole of violence, crime, and poverty _every_ time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I have told this site many times 

There is gonna be a war 

It’s between men and women 

These riots proves this is coming 

And the women will go back to be protected by not letting them vote as we protect the children 

All systems are now on the highest level of insane greed who has caused the brainwashing of the unwise 

The logic test for voting will now come for sure and if women have that high logic they can vote if not no voting and no freedoms around harm 

Has to be treated like children


----------



## P@triot (Nov 16, 2020)

The left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology. It has been a catastrophic failure everywhere it has been introduced - whether in Cuba, Cambodia, or California.








						GOP Rep.-Elect Who Grew Up in Ukraine Warns About Socialism
					

A Republican representative-elect from Indiana, who grew up in Ukraine, is warning about efforts by the Democratic Party ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2020)

P@triot said:


> The left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology. It has been a catastrophic failure everywhere it has been introduced - whether in Cuba, Cambodia, or California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes a real numb skull to conflate Democrats and communists...


----------



## P@triot (Nov 16, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> It takes a real numb skull to conflate Democrats and communists...


It takes serious propaganda to _attempt_ to claim that Democrats aren't communists


----------



## P@triot (Nov 16, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> It takes a real numb skull to conflate Democrats and communists...


Let's see...

"Free" government healthcare
"Free" government college
Guaranteed jobs
Violently assault anyone who won't bow to the ideology
Rig elections
Eliminate law enforcement
Remind me again how Dumbocrats differ from communists?


----------



## gipper (Nov 16, 2020)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It takes a real numb skull to conflate Democrats and communists...
> ...


That’s absurd. Biden and Harris are neocons like you.


----------



## westwall (Nov 16, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > The left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology. It has been a catastrophic failure everywhere it has been introduced - whether in Cuba, Cambodia, or California.
> ...








Not really.   Look at the policies Xiden is promoting.  Marxist light.  Every one of them.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 16, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > The left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology. It has been a catastrophic failure everywhere it has been introduced - whether in Cuba, Cambodia, or California.
> ...


/—-/ democrats share the same ideology as communists. They just try and hide it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 16, 2020)

P@triot said:


> The left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology. It has been a catastrophic failure everywhere it has been introduced - whether in Cuba, Cambodia, or California.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a pile of bullshit.  What about all of Western Europe - the most successful economies in the history of the world?


P@triot said:


> In the midst of a genuine crisis - a global pandemic - we can _always_ count on the left to keep laser-focus on what's truly important. Being socially "woke".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The left has been focused on the pandemic.  Where's the President?  What's he been doing, other than hosting super spreader events, and embracing the idea that getting sick is good for America.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Brainwashed functional moron..... Fair capitalism is not communism, perfect dupe of the greedy idiot rich. Thanks for the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere in the modern world. And you don't even know about it. Poor America


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2020)

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


He is a thug and China is a dictatorship. Absolutely horrible has nothing to do with Democrats at all. Think Canada Australia France they have everything the Democrats want already. You are fear-mongered to the point of idiocy.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2020)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > It takes a real numb skull to conflate Democrats and communists...
> ...


Democracy. Just like socialists and communists except in brain dead GOP propaganda world.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Remember when Barack Obama, Nancy Pelosi, Harry Reid, and the rest of the Dumbocrats _egregiously_ *lied* to the American people and said that the Affordable Healthcare Act would drastically reduce healthcare costs for the American people? The left continues to destroy America in their quest for power and control.
> 
> Record-High Health Care Spending Hits $3.2 Trillion in 2015


The cost curve has bent down and this year premiums actually went down. Even with total obstruction and sabotage from the GOP. Obamacare needs to be worked on forever, especially with this original Senate version we have here thanks to the obstruction


----------



## Markle (Nov 16, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Brainwashed functional moron..... Fair capitalism is not communism, perfect dupe of the greedy idiot rich. Thanks for the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere in the modern world. And you don't even know about it. Poor America


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> The left has been focused on the pandemic. Where's the President? What's he been doing, other than hosting super spreader events, and embracing the idea that getting sick is good for America.



IF the Liberals have been focused on the pandemic, why did they block help to those suffering from the economic effects of the China virus?


----------



## BluesLegend (Nov 17, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



No even communists think democrats are dumb.


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

regent said:


> See Trump about rape. Left wing ideology created the Declaration Of Independence, the Constitution and the USA. True the Southern conservatives endorsed slavery, but liberal Lincoln and his even more liberal party freed the slaves with mostly Northern help.
> The real question is why did the Republican party change its ideology to conservatism?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...





Markle said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > See Trump about rape. Left wing ideology created the Declaration Of Independence, the Constitution and the USA. True the Southern conservatives endorsed slavery, but liberal Lincoln and his even more liberal party freed the slaves with mostly Northern help.
> > The real question is why did the Republican party change its ideology to conservatism?


And since then absolutely nothing but repealing that kind of thing.... Now the Democrats are the liberals and the GOP are the conservative douchebags.....


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing ends in catastrophic *failure* like idiotic left-wing policy...
> ...








That would make you over 100 years old.  This renders anything you post, worthless but also confirms your lack of credibility.  My grandparents, and I'm really old, really did live through the Great Depression.

*FDR's policies prolonged Depression by 7 years, UCLA economists calculate*
By Meg SullivanAugust 10, 2004
Category: *Research*

Two UCLA economists say they have figured out why the Great Depression dragged on for almost 15 years, and they blame a suspect previously thought to be beyond reproach: President Franklin D. Roosevelt.

*After scrutinizing Roosevelt's record for four years, Harold L. Cole and Lee E. Ohanian conclude in a new study that New Deal policies signed into law 71 years ago thwarted economic recovery for seven long years.*

"Why the Great Depression lasted so long has always been a great mystery, and because we never really knew the reason, we have always worried whether we would have another 10- to 15-year economic slump," said Ohanian, vice chair of UCLA's Department of Economics. *"We found that a relapse isn't likely unless lawmakers gum up a recovery with ill-conceived stimulus policies."*

In an article in the August issue of the Journal of Political Economy, Ohanian and Cole blame specific anti-competition and pro-labor measures that Roosevelt promoted and signed into law June 16, 1933.

"President Roosevelt believed that excessive competition was responsible for the Depression by reducing prices and wages, and by extension reducing employment and demand for goods and services," said Cole, also a UCLA professor of economics. "So he came up with a recovery package that would be unimaginable today, allowing businesses in every industry to collude without the threat of antitrust prosecution and workers to demand salaries about 25 percent above where they ought to have been, given market forces. The economy was poised for a beautiful recovery, but that recovery was stalled by these misguided policies."

Using data collected in 1929 by the Conference Board and the Bureau of Labor Statistics, Cole and Ohanian were able to establish average wages and prices across a range of industries just prior to the Depression. By adjusting for annual increases in productivity, they were able to use the 1929 benchmark to figure out what prices and wages would have been during every year of the Depression had Roosevelt's policies not gone into effect. They then compared those figures with actual prices and wages as reflected in the Conference Board data.

In the three years following the implementation of Roosevelt's policies, wages in 11 key industries averaged 25 percent higher than they otherwise would have done, the economists calculate. But unemployment was also 25 percent higher than it should have been, given gains in productivity.

Meanwhile, prices across 19 industries averaged 23 percent above where they should have been, given the state of the economy. With goods and services that much harder for consumers to afford, demand stalled and the gross national product floundered at 27 percent below where it otherwise might have been.

"High wages and high prices in an economic slump run contrary to everything we know about market forces in economic downturns," Ohanian said. "As we've seen in the past several years, salaries and prices fall when unemployment is high. By artificially inflating both, the New Deal policies short-circuited the market's self-correcting forces."

The policies were contained in the National Industrial Recovery Act (NIRA), which exempted industries from antitrust prosecution if they agreed to enter into collective bargaining agreements that significantly raised wages. Because protection from antitrust prosecution all but ensured higher prices for goods and services, a wide range of industries took the bait, Cole and Ohanian found. By 1934 more than 500 industries, which accounted for nearly 80 percent of private, non-agricultural employment, had entered into the collective bargaining agreements called for under NIRA.

Cole and Ohanian calculate that NIRA and its aftermath account for 60 percent of the weak recovery. Without the policies, they contend that the Depression would have ended in 1936 instead of the year when they believe the slump actually ended: 1943.

Roosevelt's role in lifting the nation out of the Great Depression has been so revered that Time magazine readers cited it in 1999 when naming him the 20th century's second-most influential figure.

"This is exciting and valuable research," said Robert E. Lucas Jr., the 1995 Nobel Laureate in economics, and the John Dewey Distinguished Service Professor of Economics at the University of Chicago. "The prevention and cure of depressions is a central mission of macroeconomics, and if we can't understand what happened in the 1930s, how can we be sure it won't happen again?"

NIRA's role in prolonging the Depression has not been more closely scrutinized because the Supreme Court declared the act unconstitutional within two years of its passage.

"Historians have assumed that the policies didn't have an impact because they were too short-lived, but the proof is in the pudding," Ohanian said. "We show that they really did artificially inflate wages and prices."

Even after being deemed unconstitutional, Roosevelt's anti-competition policies persisted — albeit under a different guise, the scholars found. Ohanian and Cole painstakingly documented the extent to which the Roosevelt administration looked the other way as industries once protected by NIRA continued to engage in price-fixing practices for four more years.

The number of antitrust cases brought by the Department of Justice fell from an average of 12.5 cases per year during the 1920s to an average of 6.5 cases per year from 1935 to 1938, the scholars found. Collusion had become so widespread that one Department of Interior official complained of receiving identical bids from a protected industry (steel) on 257 different occasions between mid-1935 and mid-1936.

The bids were not only identical but also 50 percent higher than foreign steel prices. Without competition, wholesale prices remained inflated, averaging 14 percent higher than they would have been without the troublesome practices, the UCLA economists calculate.

NIRA's labor provisions, meanwhile, were strengthened in the National Relations Act, signed into law in 1935.

*As union membership doubled, so did labor's bargaining power, rising from 14 million strike days in 1936 to about 28 million in 1937. By 1939 wages in protected industries remained 24 percent to 33 percent above where they should have been, based on 1929 figures, Cole and Ohanian calculate.*

Unemployment persisted. By 1939 the U.S. unemployment rate was 17.2 percent, down somewhat from its 1933 peak of 24.9 percent but still remarkably high. By comparison, in May 2003, the unemployment rate of 6.1 percent was the highest in nine years.

Recovery came only after the Department of Justice dramatically stepped up enforcement of antitrust cases nearly four-fold and organized labor suffered a string of setbacks, the economists found.

"The fact that the Depression dragged on for years convinced generations of economists and policy-makers that capitalism could not be trusted to recover from depressions and that significant government intervention was required to achieve good outcomes," Cole said. "Ironically, our work shows that the recovery would have been very rapid had the government not intervened."

-UCLA-
LSMS368

Read more: *





						Newsroom
					






					newsroom.ucla.edu
				



*


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

IM2 said:


> In a national emergency it is the presidents job. The president of the United States is the president of every city, town and hamlet in the United States.








As you know, we live in a REPUBLIC, if, as Thomas Jefferson said, "we can keep it".  Something progressives are working hard to eliminate.  

What you should know too is that without the invitation, the President cannot send Federal troops into any state.  There are some exceptions but COVID-19 and governor's and mayors allowing their cities to be destroyed do not qualify.

IF President Trump had sent in Federal Troops, you and all the other Progressives would be screaming for his arrest.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...







Better than being the non functional moron that you are.   The modern day Democrat party is marxist.  The moderates are either too afraid to call them out on it, or they were only lying (a democrat trait it appears) that they are moderate.

I own a flat in France as it happens.  If you have money then France is quite nice.  If you are middle class the monetary freedom is quite limited.   Yes they get lots of vacation time. But they can't afford to do anything with it.  My wife's cousin is a theater director.   He had to save for five years so that he could fly over here for Burning Man.   Her other cousin was the principle photographer for the Louvre.  He was only able to come visit twice in 27 years, and he died of cancer at 53.  We tried to get him to come here for treatment but he would have had to sell everything he owned,  which would have left his kids with nothing. 

Yes, France is a great place if you're wealthy.   Not so much if you're not.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The D Party in reality, is R Party lite. Both criminal parties are controlled and funded by the ultra wealthy. As such, both parties do what the ultra wealthy tell them.

The claim the D Party is Marxist is absurd on it’s face. It’s straight up right wing Rush propaganda. Don’t fall for it.


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Please tell us what free market policies the Democrats are pushing today?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > The left has been focused on the pandemic. Where's the President? What's he been doing, other than hosting super spreader events, and embracing the idea that getting sick is good for America.
> ...



Liberals haven't blocked help to those suffering economic problems in the pandemic.  The Heros Act was passed 6 months ago, and McConnell has yet to take up the bill.

It would be really fucking useful if Republicans didn't consider aid to working Americans as somehow counter productive to the economy, but since Republicans live in upside down land, and always choose the least helpful and most destructive economic course of action, this is hardly surprising.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...









I used to think you had a brain but you don't.   You parrot the same crap no matter what.  The political class are in position to turn this country into a dictatorship right now.  Trump comes along and tips over their apple cart so now they are exposing themselves as the roaches desperately try and keep their plans on track. 

The political class is marxist in all ways.  Buy the people off with bread and circuses while they live like kings.

Myopic people,  like you, trot out the old tropes and ignore what is happening right in front of you.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Brainwashed functional moron..... Fair capitalism is not communism, perfect dupe of the greedy idiot rich. Thanks for the worst inequality and upward mobility ever and anywhere in the modern world. And you don't even know about it. Poor America


Congratulations you are fear-mongered to the point of idiocy lol. Democrats are not Communists you goddamn idiot LOL. Communism is a dictatorship for Christ's sake. And is dead except with a gun to their head in China Cuba and Vietnam. Communist party in modern countries have disappeared since the USSR stopped funding them dumbass.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Just keep voting for the scumbag greedy idiot mega-rich GOP billionaires and their ridiculous lies, brainwashed functional moron. After 30 years of giveaway to the rich and bologna propaganda from the GOP, we have the worst inequality and upward mobility in the modern world by far. Great job dumbass lol


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I speak French fluently and have family over there and they don't want to come to the United States and lose all their assets when they have better health care at home for free dingbat. The rich people in France pay their fair share and the country has the number one quality of life in the world and the highest number of tourists in the world etc etc....


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Just keep voting for the scumbag greedy idiot mega-rich GOP billionaires and their ridiculous lies


Just keep voting for gub'ment table scraps and your welfare checks, while _millionaires _like Nancy Pelosi and Joe Biden fleece you blind and laugh at your dumb as while they drive to the bank to cash their checks.


francoHFW said:


> After 30 years of giveaway to the rich and bologna propaganda from the GOP, *we have the worst inequality and upward mobility in the modern world by far*.


It is so easy to dupe the ignorant left-wing minions. Your masters laugh at you 24x7. The wealthy earned more income under Barack Obama than any time in US history (and the marxist even admitted it because nothing fails like failed left-wing policy). Conversely, under President Trump, the low income worker saw their incomes increase more than any other class by percentage.

Facts matter, mindless-minion. No go cash your welfare check.





__





						Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%
					

President Obama agrees with recent study that found the economic recovery since the financial crisis has overwhelming favored the richest Americans, with 95% of the income gains from 2009 to 20012 going to the top 1% of the earning population



					money.cnn.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> I speak French fluently...


Unfortuantely you speak ignorance fluently as well. And sadly, you don't even speak basic economics at all.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> The political class are in position to turn this country into a dictatorship right now.


Unfortunately, greedy/selfish people like francoHFW don't care about that. They only care about what government can give them (at the detriment of everyone else). As long as he gets his handouts, he's happy to fuck over his grandchildren and erase all liberty.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> I speak French fluently and have family over there....


Then you should get your ignorant, socialist ass over there right away. Because nobody wants you here. Literally nobody.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Liberals haven't blocked help to those suffering economic problems in the pandemic.


Uh, yes they have. You're a prime example of why ignorant Canadians should stay out of American politics.

The GOP had huge bills on the table and the Dumbocrats wouldn't pass them. Then they created their own bills and stuffed them full of *hundreds of billions* of dollars in bailouts for Illinois and California (because idiot left-wing policies have collapsed both states). Sorry, we're not signing that shit. We're not bailing out _you_ failures.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> The D Party in reality, is R Party lite. Both criminal parties are controlled and funded by the ultra wealthy. As such, both parties do what the ultra wealthy tell them.
> 
> The claim the D Party is Marxist is absurd on it’s face. It’s straight up right wing Rush propaganda. Don’t fall for it.


OMG, right? I mean, just look at Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. Not only controlled by billionaires, but did you see how she brought Amazon into her New York district with massive tax cuts and deregulation? Total Republican biatch!!

Wait...no? You didn't see that? Yeah, neither did anybody else, jack-hole. Take your stupid propaganda somewhere else.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > The D Party in reality, is R Party lite. Both criminal parties are controlled and funded by the ultra wealthy. As such, both parties do what the ultra wealthy tell them.
> ...


Oh please. AOC got bitch slapped by Nancy and now she’s Nancy’s lapdog. She voted for the CARES Act, which greatly enriched the rich. She voted for war funding...giving Don a bigger war budget than Ears while claiming Don is a danger to all mankind. She refused to fully support Bernie, then quickly got in line supporting the neocon senile Joe. She recently praised Joe’s pick for chief of staff, who is right put of war profiteer central casting.

You need to look at THE WHOLE PICTURE, NOT JUST THE PICTURE RUSH FRAMED FOR YOU. DON’T GET DUPED AGAIN.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


You are not only a parrot for the stupid right, but a butt boy for dumb Don. WTFU.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Democrats? Everything they do is about free trade without stupid trade wars and terror fights that kill our Farmers etc....





P@triot said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals haven't blocked help to those suffering economic problems in the pandemic.
> ...


Illinois and California, also known as every state and local government in the country and the police firemen and teachers. We all need a large bill just like Trump says now LOL. We need also intelligent reactions to this out of control pandemic that you think is a hoax. Idiots like you come out of a coma for 10 days and immediately say it's all a hoax. You people are incredibly ignorant to believe all this crap....


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> We need also intelligent reactions to this out of control pandemic that you think is a hoax. Idiots like you come out of a coma for 10 days and immediately say it's all a hoax. You people are incredibly ignorant to believe all this crap....


Fascinating how you tried to steer the conversation towards the virus and away from the fact that the Dumbocrats tried to pack a COVID bill full of bailouts for the states that have been run into the ground by Dumbocrats.

The rest of us are tired of paying for parasites like you, Franco.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> You need to look at THE WHOLE PICTURE, NOT JUST THE PICTURE RUSH FRAMED FOR YOU. DON’T GET DUPED AGAIN.


The whole picture states that you just got bitch-slapped with facts. The Dumbocrat platform is the polar opposite of the Republican platform:

Defund Police
Increase taxes
Increase regulations
Eliminate the 2nd Amendment
Eliminate the 1st Amendment
Increase abortions to after birth
Total government control
Centralized government control at the federal level
Polar opposite, clown. You swallowed the propaganda. The rest of us won't. So don't waste your time posting more of it.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> You are not only a parrot for the stupid right, but a butt boy for dumb Don. WTFU.


Nothing funnier than "anarchists". The people who would be curled up in the fetal position in the corner of the room without government and laws to protect them.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Just keep voting for the scumbag greedy idiot mega-rich GOP billionaires and their ridiculous lies, brainwashed functional moron. After 30 years of giveaway to the rich and bologna propaganda from the GOP, we have the worst inequality and upward mobility in the modern world by far.


If only ignorant left-wing mindless minions like Franco here understood _basic_ economics and educated themselves on the fact.

"Free" college tuition and cancellation of college debt would be the greatest wealth transfer from the poor to the wealthy in history. And who supports those ignorant, failed policies? Is it the Republicans? Nope!! Joe Biden and the Dumbocrats.

Everybody is laughing at your ignorance, Franco. _Everybody_:








						Hard-Working Plumber Looking Forward To Paying For His Neighbor’s Gender Studies Degree
					

PADUCAH, KY—With Democrats proposing the mass cancellation of student debt, successful Americans around the country are really looking forward to paying taxes to relieve the debt of people who purchased expensive yet useless college degrees. One local plumbing contractor, Sam Caughorn, is really...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Democrats are not Communists you goddamn idiot. Communism is a dictatorship for Christ's sake.


Yeah. Exactly. Just like the Dumbocrats. When Barack Obama was illegally/unconstitutionally changing laws and the Dumbocrats had the House, did they stop him? Did they impeach him? Nope! They celebrated. They cheered for "dear leader".


francoHFW said:


> And is dead except with a gun to their head in China Cuba and Vietnam. Communist party in modern countries have disappeared since the USSR stopped funding them dumbass.


Bwahahaha!!! The CCP in China is the most powerful communist state in the world. Far more powerful than the U.S.S.R. ever was. Venezuela is also communist. Cuba. Cambodia. North Korea. The list goes on and on, high school dropout.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Gee, I must have missed the part where Democrats where suggesting an end to private ownership of property and small businesses.  Or setting prices on consumer goods and services.  

Stop drinking the Republican Kool-Aid which is straight out of the discredited and completely debunked Chicago School of Business as promulgated by Milton Friedman.  The most successful democracies are ones where there is a healthy mix of private business and worker participation in the income they generate.

Work not wealth is the way Americans should be getting ahead.  Not under the Republican economy.  80% of the working class work - the rest are retired, in school, or disabled.  Less than 40% of the wealthy class work.  Why should they.  You do that for them.


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...








Either you are incredibly gullible, ignorant.  Or, lying just comes easy and natural to you.

As you know, what the Democrats passed was a bill with a poison pill.  A massive bailout to all the fiscally irresponsible states for the debt they had acquired and were unable to meet their legacy obligations.

Nancy refused to pass a rescue for COVID-19 sufferers for exactly what happened.  I wouldn't have believed Democrats could stoop so low until this past 15 or 20 years.  Disgusting.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Lol. What free market policies are the Rs pushing. WTFU!!!!


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You need to look at THE WHOLE PICTURE, NOT JUST THE PICTURE RUSH FRAMED FOR YOU. DON’T GET DUPED AGAIN.
> ...


Lol. They push that shit just to divide us and you aren’t smart enough to see it. Ds have been talking that shit for decades, yet what has actually happened Rushbot?  Can’t you see you’ve been duped?  I can.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You are not only a parrot for the stupid right, but a butt boy for dumb Don. WTFU.
> ...


Love you too man.


----------



## DBA (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Funny, but I can assure you that what most on the left consider "wealthy" actually work for a living.  The Democratic Party is the party of extremes. The ultra-wealthy and the ultra poor are Democrats. The highly educated(post graduates) and the least educated are both highly Democratic.  The working "wealthy" are by and large Republican.

What do you consider wealthy?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> They push that shit just to divide us and you aren’t smart enough to see it.


Yeeaahh...I don't take conspiracy theory recommendations from pot-heads. Your brain is completely fried, causing serious paranoia for you at this point.

We are divided. I listed the Dumbocrats platform and it is the polar opposite of the Republican Party. If you weren't high out of your mind, you'd see it.


gipper said:


> Ds have been talking that shit for decades, yet what has actually happened Rushbot?


What has happened? Social Security. Welfare. Medicare. Medicaid. Obamacare. Riots. Looting. CHAZ/CHOP. Elimination of gun rights. The Department of Commerce, the Department of Education, the Department of Energy, the Department of Interior, the Department of Housing and Urban Development.

I would continue (literally could make this the longest post in USMB history), but you're a stoned "anarchist" so none of it will get through to you anyway. But everyone else will see the stark difference!


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> I speak French fluently and have family over there and they don't want to come to the United States and lose all their assets when they have better health care at home for free dingbat. The rich people in France pay their fair share and the country has the number one quality of life in the world and the highest number of tourists in the world etc etc....












__





						Most of Europe Is a Lot Poorer than Most of the United States | Daniel J. Mitchell
					

America isn't perfect, and Europe isn't a failure, but Europeans are not obviously better off in the long-run from big tax and welfare policies.



					fee.org


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > They push that shit just to divide us and you aren’t smart enough to see it.
> ...


You forgot something. Many of your beloved Republicans voted for those things. How could you have forgotten?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Just keep voting for the scumbag greedy idiot mega-rich GOP billionaires and their ridiculous lies, brainwashed functional moron. After 30 years of giveaway to the rich and bologna propaganda from the GOP, we have the worst inequality and upward mobility in the modern world by far.
> ...



Yeah, that whole program has been really unsuccessful in Norway, Switzerland, and all of the other European countries where it's currently being done.  Not surprisingly, unlike the USA, those countries don't have a lot of uneducated people with no way of being able to return to school and support their families.  There, they just have to sign up for and attend classes.

Better educated workforce means their companies don't have to import skilled workers on special visas because Americans lack the skills for jobs.  It also means their children aren't forced to take on $50,000 worth of debt the moment they finish school.

When I finished school, I got married within a year, and within 4 years, we had bought a house, two cars, and had a baby.  If either of us had finished school, owing more money than we could possible earn in a year, we would have been living in our parents' basement and postponing moving out on our own too.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I loved that movie Michael Moore did where he offers French school children food American school children usually eat. The French kids reaction to that shitty American food was priceless.  Every school in France has a professional chef who puts out healthy fresh food every day for the kids. How great is that? 

Moore exposes the idiocy of the US government throughout that movie.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



How exactly are the states supposed to pay for covid testing, treatment, and additional PPE protections in schools, fire halls, police stations and other public spaces without federal funds?  This bullshit about "red states and blue states" is both stupid and counter productive.  Stop pitting your people against one another and start pulling together.

Stop being a pawn in these stupid partisan games, and start doing what is right for EVERYONE, not just your tribe.  If you don't stand united against the virus, you'll continue to fall like dominoes in a row.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...









This is LAUGHABLE coming from a vitriolic partisan hack like you.

You fuckers bankrupt your States then come begging for the rest of us to bail you out.

Fuck you.  You made your bed.  YOU sleep in it.


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> I loved that movie Michael Moore did where he offers French school children food American school children usually eat. The French kids reaction to that shitty American food was priceless. Every school in France has a professional chef who puts out healthy fresh food every day for the kids. How great is that?
> 
> Moore exposes the idiocy of the US government throughout that movie.



Michael Moore?


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> How exactly are the states supposed to pay for covid testing, treatment, and additional PPE protections in schools, fire halls, police stations and other public spaces without federal funds? This bullshit about "red states and blue states" is both stupid and counter productive. Stop pitting your people against one another and start pulling together.
> 
> Stop being a pawn in these stupid partisan games, and start doing what is right for EVERYONE, not just your tribe. If you don't stand united against the virus, you'll continue to fall like dominoes in a row.



As you know, that is not what the four trillion dollars in the boondoggle bill supported by Nancy Pelosi.

Why should people who live in fiscally responsible states, support the extravagances of those who are irresponsible?  When did being fiscally responsible been counter-productive?


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I don't need your propaganda lectures missy...I asked you a simple question that no doubt triggered you...Find a stuffed animal and curl up with some hot chocolate....


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Doing everything he can to open up the economy...A fair chance is all our small businesses want...But, I see you, (the supposed libertarian) are against that as well...


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*".


The corollary is that strength also invites aggression.


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

Dragonlady said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...




You can blame Teddy Kennedy for that....Ohhh, unconvenient....


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I loved that movie Michael Moore did where he offers French school children food American school children usually eat. The French kids reaction to that shitty American food was priceless. Every school in France has a professional chef who puts out healthy fresh food every day for the kids. How great is that?
> ...


Of course, typical dumb R response. Just mentioning his name is a dog whistle.

If only Rs and Ds could open their minds.


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*".
> ...



That's just desperation on your part.  Goofy at best!


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



To what exactly? You ramble more than a loose muffler clamp...


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


How many times did the US attack a weak country that had not attacked us but had a political system or leader we didn't like?


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


You’re referring to Don I guess. He didn’t do much on trade with China. He imposed horrendous economic sanctions on the Empire’s made up enemies. Where are those manufacturing jobs he promised?  What happen to the big gdp numbers he promised?  

I was speaking of the R party in a historical way. The Rs haven’t done shit.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


To the topic at hand. Did you forget already and do a Biden?


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Simply not true....As for President Trump and China....He sold them rice for God's sake! RICE!!!! You're letting your hatred of America cloud your foggy mind...


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



I already know progressive policies are deadly....But interesting you are supporting them...


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...





j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Do you deny Trump placed trade restrictions on China?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Sorry, Republicans are the ones with an imaginary planet only on Rupert Murdoch Incorporated while the rest of the world thinks they're nuts. All respected journalists and law enforcement agree with Democrats not with Rupert f****** murdock.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


Like healthcare daycare paid parental leave cheap college and training great infrastructure and vacations and mainly taxing the bloated rich? You are out of your brainwashed little mind.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


That’s absurd.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Any resemblance to reality is purely coincidental in your posts. What a load of crap. We have to tax the rich enough to invest in America and Americans again, and you brainwash functional moron dupes of Rupert Murdoch are the worst thing that has ever happened to this country. Thank God the orange clown is out.. this is what you get after 40 years of Republican giveaway to the rich period has nothing to do with progressives.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


All the journalists and politicians in France agree with Democrats and me also. And everywhere else around the world . The last 40 years of GOP dominance and propaganda have wrecked the country at this point.... Trump's pandemic, ridiculously high priced college and training and on and on . They will not tax the rich and invest in Americans end of story. And distract the rubes with phony scandals none of which have gone anywhere in the real world.


----------



## Markle (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Of course, typical dumb R response. Just mentioning his name is a dog whistle.



Are you seriously putting forth a Michael Moore movie as evidence of anything?  His movie about our "failed" health care was promoted as a comedy after it came out.

*BOTCHED OPERATION*
By Kyle Smith
June 19, 2007 | 9:00am

MICHAEL Moore’s latest documentary, “Sicko,” is an urgent bipartisan plea. Liberals and conservatives, Democrats and Republicans, Yankees and Red Sox can surely all agree, says Moore, that our health-care system ought to be run by Fidel Castro.

The silliness of Moore’s oeuvre is so self-evident that being able to spot it is not liberal or conservative, either; it’s a basic intelligence test, like the ability to match square peg with square hole. His documentaries are political slapstick that could have been made by a third Farrelly brother or a fourth Stooge. I will pay him the honor of treating him with his own meds. (How else to deal with a film that calls Hillary Clinton “sexy”?)

The film doesn’t open until June 29, but already has been leaked on the Internet, free, with Moore’s blessing. The central pleasure offered by Marxism is observing the way it is programmed to destroy itself.






						BOTCHED OPERATION
					

MICHAEL Moore’s latest documentary, “Sicko,” is an urgent bipartisan plea. Liberals and conservatives, Democrats and Republicans, Yankees and Red Sox can surely all agree, says Mo…




					nypost.com


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He put big tariffs and sanctions on them which never works and it certainly won't work for him, the worst businessman in the history of the world. He ruined a lot of farmers is what he did. The Chinese think he's an idiot along with everyone else in the world except for Rupert Murdoch Incorporated and its dupes...


----------



## Kondor3 (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


You're swingin' after the bell...

Keep your powder dry until after January 20th... yer gonna need it...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

Markle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, typical dumb R response. Just mentioning his name is a dog whistle.
> ...


T always good to get the Rupert Murdoch propaganda lies.... Michael Moore is smarter than the entire Republican party and all its minions.... Thanks to him in part we now have guaranteed health care for everyone that wants it. A hell of a big difference, brainwashed functional moron.


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



No, he did exactly that, and they deserved that, and still do...China is not an honest player...And those restrictions involved fair trade, and they caved...He sold them rice, for God's sake...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> ...


George w bush allowed 9/11 through sheer incompetence. The terrorism czar could not get in to see him. Republicans are incompetent ideologues. Every time Clinton tried to do something the Republicans were all over him for the tail wagging the dog garbage propaganda as usual and endless phony scandals. A disgrace the GOP is.


----------



## j-mac (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...




Taxing the rich...What a joke...He is proposing a $100 Trillion agenda....You can't tax enough to get that....


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> I loved that movie Michael Moore did where he offers French school children food American school children usually eat. The French kids reaction to that shitty American food was priceless.  *Every school in France has a professional chef who puts out healthy fresh food every day for the kids*. How great is that?


Great. *If you’re an asshole statist*. Which you clearly are. “Libertarian” my ass.

I’m about 90% certain right now that you’re a burner account for rightwinger. He did the same damn thing. Thought he could trick (  ) people into embracing the failed left-wing ideology if people believed he was “right-wing”. You’re trying the same ignorant leftist tactic.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*".
> ...










Wrong.  Wolves don't hunt wolves.  They hunt sheep.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...









Government doesn't invest, moron.  Government takes, and distributes.  The marxists in government all give to their friends and cronies.  You assholes all cried about the Trump charity, yet you are silent when it is pointed out that the Xiden cancer charity gave no money to science, it only paid its employees lavishly.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...









Ummmmm, that was Bill Clinton you incompetent goat.  He had the opportunity to get bin laden long before 9/11 happened and he refused.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I loved that movie Michael Moore did where he offers French school children food American school children usually eat. The French kids reaction to that shitty American food was priceless.  *Every school in France has a professional chef who puts out healthy fresh food every day for the kids*. How great is that?
> ...


Yeah we can’t have those government schools providing good healthy food to American children. It’s fucking un-American!!!!

Thinks the dumb con.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...









Our schools serve crap food compared to most countries.  Last I heard it was the DEMOCRAT controlled education system that provides those meals.  You sure don't think very clearly, or deeply, or logically.  Do you....


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


To be more clear, I meant that if you are strong you are more likely to see aggression as a suitable option.  Dubya saw a weak Iraq and seized his opportunity.  We're still paying that piper.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Dumb ass. I’m not just criticizing your beloved Rs. I’m doing the same to Ds, you old dumb war horse.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

westwall said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Clark was the name of the terror czar and he says George w Bush was an idiot. Just like Trump is with the pandemic or Ronald Reagan was with taxes.... The country is a wreck -great job. And we had the worst inequality and upward mobility before the pandemic. Just a huge giveaway to the rich from the GOP and screwjob for people like us. Only Rupert Murdoch agrees with you in the whole world period Fox is not recognized as news anywhere in the world and is not allowed anywhere but the United States. You might get a clue someday.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Plenty of evidence against Republicans not against Democrats all these problems are caused by lack of tax revenue to invest in our country since Reagan left us with 28% top rate period end of story. Pure obstruction for 52 years now. Except for 35 days for Obamacare....


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You are just like dumb westwall, but from the D side.

The D Party has done just as much if not more to cause greater income inequality.  Income inequality is a bipartisan effort.  Thinking otherwise is just partisan stupidity.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

j-mac said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > j-mac said:
> ...


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Okay. Why then did Bubba and Ears not do something about it?  They didn’t because they are just as bad as the Rs. In fact, they made matters worse. Bubba passed NAFTA. Ears made W’s tax cuts permanent.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


I have a masters in history and I have a clue . The only legislation that has passed in the last 50 years have been reconciliation tax cuts by the GOP and screw jobs for regular people, cutting programs in other words. Those are allowed by the 1974 Nixon for crying out loud reconciliation law. Quite a scam period meanwhile the Democrats need 60 votes to pass any reform and have only had 35 days in session in the middle of a GOP corrupt economic meltdown as usual in 2009 for Obamacare. you have all this evidence against Republicans and your  only evidence against Democrats is crap GOP propaganda. Wake up. stop babbling about Democrats unless you have something with evidence behind it for once. The GOP is the problem and the swamp. Check out Fox noise for Christ's sake.... Do you need a diagram?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I just explained that reconciliation 51 votes reform 60 votes unless you want to go nuclear which I advise after fifty years of paralysis


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Democrats try and work with the assholes. In both cases you mentioned they got tax hikes on the rich in return. Pathetic as it was. From now on they should vote nuclear and pass living wage cut student loans, cheap college and university so people remember what they stand for for crying out loud period then the GOP can repeal them if they dare. This is ridiculous


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


Or maybe Joe can actually get them to move. This is ridiculous. Only an imaginary propaganda planet makes it possible period And I mean GOP propaganda not journalists. And I'm not saying CNN is wonderful we need news on cable news instead of pundits arguing and giving ridiculous GOP propaganda a base to be heard. Thank God we got rid of the orange clown at least.


----------



## gipper (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...


You’re dreaming. The D Party is the party of the billionaires and transnational capitalists. They control the party. One would think this would be evident to you, after what Ears, Hillary, and the D Party establishment did to Bernie.


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...







And yet Trump has rebuilt our military and is bringing our troops home.  Obummer sent our troops everywhere while simultaneously weakening them.

Maybe it's the person, and not the military force available.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> Yeah we can’t have those government schools providing good healthy food to American children.


Exactly, left-wing dill-hole. We *can’t*. That’s not the job of schools and that’s not the job of government.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

gipper said:


> You’re dreaming. The D Party is the party of the billionaires and transnational capitalists. They control the party. One would think this would be evident to you, after what Ears, Hillary, and *the D Party establishment did to Bernie*.


For a “right-wing” extremist, someone sure sounds upset that far left socialist Bernie didn’t win


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> To be more clear, I meant that if you are strong you are more likely to see aggression as a suitable option.


To be more clear, that’s not even remotely


alang1216 said:


> Dubya saw a weak Iraq and seized his opportunity.


Congrats on the dumbest comment of the week on USMB.

If “Dubya” was looking to cash in on “weakness” he would have gone into Ethiopia, or Mogadishu, or Mozambique. All of them combined didn’t have 1/10th the army that Iraq had. None of them had tanks, bombs, or chemical weapons.

What “Dubya” actually saw, was a vicious tyrant who destabilized the Middle East and inflicted unimaginable human rights abuses on the masses.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> ...all these problems are caused by lack of tax revenue to invest in our country


Bwahahaha! Tell me something, welfare queen, what is stopping you from “investing”? Take your money, give it all to the government, and ask them to “invest”.

What’s the problem? Too greedy? Too selfish?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> I have a masters in history...


Too bad you don’t have a “masters” in _basic_ economics._  _


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2020)

francoHFW said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > The D Party has done just as much if not more to cause greater income inequality.
> ...


I have “evidence”, snowflake. Straight from your messiah, Barack Obama himself (via hard-left CNN):




__





						Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%
					

President Obama agrees with recent study that found the economic recovery since the financial crisis has overwhelming favored the richest Americans, with 95% of the income gains from 2009 to 20012 going to the top 1% of the earning population



					money.cnn.com


----------



## westwall (Nov 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I have a masters in history...
> ...







Yeah, a Masters in what history.  The history of underwater basket weaving....


----------



## gipper (Nov 18, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we can’t have those government schools providing good healthy food to American children.
> ...


Works really well in France. Maybe we should do ghetto same.


----------



## gipper (Nov 18, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah we can’t have those government schools providing good healthy food to American children.
> ...


And besides doofus, it’s not 1789.  In your little deluded world, government does only what’s outlined in the constitution. Sorry to inform my little bitch, but that only exists in your wet dreams.

Government today does a million things every day, not outlined in the constitution. Of course most of what it does is to benefit the extreme wealthy, but we know your crazed ideology prevents you from recognizing this.

So my son, why shouldn’t government do things that benefits the people?


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 18, 2020)

P@triot said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya saw a weak Iraq and seized his opportunity.
> ...


Thanks.  

Iraq had been whipped by his daddy and was under sanctions and no-fly rules.  The northern 1/2 of the country was in rebellion.  I don't recall the Iraqi military put up much of a fight.

What Dubya didn't see was a ruler who kept a lid on his Shiite population and kept a lid on Iranian influence.  He also didn't foresee the rise of Iran and the chaos we still see today.  How many thousands of Iraqis died during and since Dubya's NEOCON war?  That is the basic human right we abused.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 18, 2020)

Economics





P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > I have a masters in history...
> ...


Economics is the dismal science. Too bad you live out an imaginary planet of total b*******.... Quote the whole thing so people can see what an idiot you are.....


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


No sacrifice is too great to save the greedy idiot GOP Rich from paying their fair share.


----------



## Markle (Nov 18, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> To be more clear, I meant that if you are strong you are more likely to see aggression as a suitable option. Dubya saw a weak Iraq and seized his opportunity. We're still paying that piper.



Good grief, when do you quit trying to rewrite history?

The United Nations authorized the use of force as well as the US Congress against Iraq.  The resolutions against Iraq, over the years, are countless.


----------



## westwall (Nov 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...










Ahhhhh, your true nature finally comes out.  Statist you ARE it appears.



"Government today does a million things every day, not outlined in the constitution. Of course most of what it does is to benefit the extreme wealthy, but we know your crazed ideology prevents you from recognizing this.

So my son, why shouldn’t government do things that benefits the people?"


----------



## gipper (Nov 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


You cons are so crazy. You actually believe the government providing quality healthy food to American school children, is communism.

This is a good example of why most Americans turn away from you assholes.


----------



## westwall (Nov 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...








And you statists are worse.  Every single one of your governments have resorted to mass murder to get your way.  I was on a train from St. Petersburg to Moscow about 25 years ago and I was talking with a former government official and he told me that my country's terror was coming.  He was right.  It is here now.  Just remember little troll.  We are going to fight back.


----------



## gipper (Nov 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


The state already offers food to school children dumb ass. Why not make it healthy and delicious, as they do in France?  

To think suggesting the state offer quality healthy food to school kids causes cons to revolt.  Is it any wonder they’re dumb fucks?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> You cons are so crazy. You actually believe the government providing quality healthy food to American school children, is communism.
> 
> This is a good example of why most Americans turn away from you assholes.


You statists are so hilarious. You actually believe that other people should pay your way through life, cradle-to-grave.

It's the only reason people need to turn away from you assholes. And they do.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> The state already offers food to school children dumb ass. Why not make it healthy and delicious, as they do in France?


Because personalized chefs cooking exotic foods costs a shit-ton more, you high school dropout. Geezus, you statists are so damn dumb.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> Ahhhhh, your true nature finally comes out.  Statist you ARE it appears.


I never cease to marvel at the ignorance of the left. They _literally_ believe they can convince people to embrace communism so long as they trick people into thinking they are "libertarian" or "right-wing"  

Probably because that would work with the left. They are that stupid. They don't realize that conservatives are educated, informed, and focus on policy instead of who is preaching.


----------



## gipper (Nov 18, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > You cons are so crazy. You actually believe the government providing quality healthy food to American school children, is communism.
> ...


You aren’t living in reality son. Your dream of limited government and individual liberty died. Man up son. Face reality.

I know you like government giving goodies to the ultra rich, but this isn’t fair. We need to help the people.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 18, 2020)

westwall said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Oh, LizardBitch isn't bankrupting any states.  She's not American. She's a loudmouth welfare leech from Canada who thinks it appropriate to demand that we run OUR country to suit her, because sitting on her fat ass watching the media has made her so much more knowledgeable about places thousands of miles away from her than the people who actually live there are.

She has yet to explain to anyone why we're supposed to care if her ignorant, foreign ass approves of us or not.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 18, 2020)

P@triot said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > The state already offers food to school children dumb ass. Why not make it healthy and delicious, as they do in France?
> ...



You can tell he's never set foot in a kitchen that produces food for school lunches, or any sort of industrial kitchen at all.


----------



## Markle (Nov 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> You cons are so crazy. You actually believe the government providing quality healthy food to American school children, is communism.
> 
> This is a good example of why most Americans turn away from you assholes.



Either you are a pathological liar or you intentionally incredibly ignorant.  The failed former President Barack Hussein Obama's wife, Michelle, led a complete revision of the food provided to children in school.  Everything was healthy, more vegetables, fruits, far less "bad" stuff.  The result?  Democrats HATE to measure results, they simply do things so THEY feel better, results are immaterial.

What did the kids do?  They threw the food away!  The food that ended up in the trash increased tremendously.  If the kids don't have a good example at home, they're not going to change at school.  The option is to provide the food they will eat or let the kids go hungry.


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 18, 2020)

Markle said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > To be more clear, I meant that if you are strong you are more likely to see aggression as a suitable option. Dubya saw a weak Iraq and seized his opportunity. We're still paying that piper.
> ...


Dubya lied to Congress and the UN to get the resolutions


----------



## Markle (Nov 18, 2020)

gipper said:


> I loved that movie Michael Moore did where he offers French school children food American school children usually eat. The French kids reaction to that shitty American food was priceless. *Every school in France has a professional chef who puts out healthy fresh food every day for the kids.* How great is that?


----------



## Markle (Nov 18, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



Either you are incredibly gullible or incredibly ignorant.  Which is it?

The Resolutions against Iraq go back to BEFORE 1990.  There are dozens.  






						UN Security Council resolutions relating to Iraq
					

A humanitarian campaign to lift the U.N. sanctions against Iraq, run by students at Cambridge University.  Unicef estimates an additional half million Iraqi children under five years old to have died under the sanctions.



					www.casi.org.uk


----------



## gipper (Nov 18, 2020)

Markle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > I loved that movie Michael Moore did where he offers French school children food American school children usually eat. The French kids reaction to that shitty American food was priceless. *Every school in France has a professional chef who puts out healthy fresh food every day for the kids.* How great is that?


C’mon man!  You’re much to closed minded to watch a Michael Moore movie.

You can watch the trailer though, at the link. It even has the scene I referred to. I’m guessing you won’t.
A film by Michael Moore » WHERE TO INVADE NEXT


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 18, 2020)

Markle said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Here's what I was referring to:
*Powell consciously deceived the world in his 2003 presentation making the case for war with Saddam Hussein.*
If you really do care about history, see also:
*United Nations Security Council and the Iraq War*


----------



## Markle (Nov 18, 2020)

alang1216 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > alang1216 said:
> ...



The far-left sure does love to re-write history.  It was a lot easier before the age of the internet, wasn't it?

"The community of nations may see more and more of the very kind of threat Iraq poses now: a rogue state with weapons of mass destruction, ready to use them or provide them to terrorists. If we fail to respond today, Saddam and all those who would follow in his footsteps will be emboldened tomorrow."
*- President Clinton in 1998* “

[…], when I say to Saddam Hussein, "You cannot defy the will of the world", and when I say to him, "You have used weapons of mass destruction before; we are determined to deny you the capacity to use them again.”* 
- President Clinton , Jan. 27, 1998 – State of the Union *

"One way or the other, we are determined to deny Iraq the capacity to develop weapons of mass destruction and the missiles to deliver them. That is our bottom line."
*- President Clinton, Feb. 4, 1998 *.

"If Saddam rejects peace and we have to use force, our purpose is clear. We want to seriously diminish the threat posed by Iraq's weapons of mass destruction program."
- *President Bill Clinton, Feb. 17, 1998.*

“Earlier today, I ordered America’s armed forces to strike military and security targets in Iraq. They are joined by British forces. Their mission is to attack Iraqis *nuclear,* chemical and biological weapons programs and its military capacity to threaten its neighbors.”

“Their purpose is to protect the national interest of the United States, and indeed the interests of people throughout the Middle East and around the world.”

“Saddam Hussein must not be allowed to threaten his neighbors or the world with nuclear arms, poison gas or bi
*- President Bill Clinton, Dec. 16, 1998*

"We must stop Saddam from ever again jeopardizing the stability and security of his neighbors with weapons of mass destruction."
- *Madeline Albright, Feb 1, 1998 Clinton Secretary of State*

"Saddam's goal ... is to achieve the lifting of U.N. sanctions while retaining and enhancing Iraq's weapons of mass destruction programs. We cannot, we must not and we will not let him succeed."
*- Madeline Albright, 1998 Clinton Secretary of State*

"(Saddam) will rebuild his arsenal of weapons of mass destruction and some day, some way, I am certain he will use those weapons of mass destruction again, as he has ten times since 1983."
*- Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser, Feb, 18, 1998 " 

Update: September 8, 2005* *- Sandy Berger, Clinton National Security Adviser* was sentenced to community service and probation and fined $50,000 for illegally removing highly classified documents from the National Archives and intentionally destroying some of them..

[W]e urge you, after consulting with Congress, and consistent with the U.S. Constitution and laws, to take necessary actions (including, if appropriate, air and missile strikes on suspect Iraqi sites) to respond effectively to the threat posed by Iraq's refusal to end its weapons of mass destruction programs." Letter to President Clinton.
*- (D) Senators Carl Levin, Tom Daschle, John Kerry, others, Oct. 9, 1998 *.

"As a member of the House Intelligence Committee, I am keenly aware that the proliferation of chemical and biological weapons is an issue of grave importance to all nations. Saddam Hussein has been engaged in the development of weapons of mass destruction technology which is a threat to countries in the region and he has made a mockery of the weapons inspection process."
- *Rep. Nancy Pelosi (D, CA), Dec. 16, 1998 *.

Former Vice President Joe Biden urged the U.S. government in 1998 to pursue a strategy to ‘dethrone’ Saddam Hussein over allegations the Iraqi strongman was hiding weapons of mass destruction.

Biden, the-then ranking member of the Senate Foreign Relations Committee, was one of President Bill Clinton’s most vocal allies in the battle to pressure Hussein to abide by terms established after the Gulf War requiring Iraq to destroy its stockpile of chemical weapons. * - Former Vice President Joe Biden 1998 *
1998: Joe Biden Urged U.S. to 'Dethrone' Saddam Hussein Over WMDs

"Hussein has ... chosen to spend his money on building weapons of mass destruction and palaces for his cronies."
- *Madeline Albright, Clinton Secretary of State, Nov. 10, 1999 *.

"We begin with the common belief that Saddam Hussein is a tyrant and a threat to the peace and stability of the region. He has ignored the mandate of the United Nations and is building weapons of mass destruction and the means of delivering them."
- *Sen. Carl Levin (D, MI), Sept. 19, 2002*

"We know that he has stored secret supplies of biological and chemical weapons throughout his country."
- *Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002 *.

"Iraq's search for weapons of mass destruction has proven impossible to deter and we should assume that it will continue for as long as Saddam is in power."
- *Al Gore, Sept. 23, 2002*.

"We have known for many years that Saddam Hussein is seeking and developing weapons of mass destruction."
- *Sen. Ted Kennedy (D, MA), Sept. 27, 2002* .

"The last UN weapons inspectors left Iraq in October of 1998. We are confident that Saddam Hussein retains some stockpiles of chemical and biological weapons, and that he has since embarked on a crash course to build up his chemical and biological warfare capabilities. Intelligence reports indicate that he is seeking nuclear weapons but has not yet achieved nuclear capability."
- *Sen. Robert Byrd (D, WV), Oct. 3, 2002*.

"I will be voting to give the President of the United States the authority to use force -- if necessary -- to disarm Saddam Hussein because I believe that a deadly arsenal of weapons of mass destruction in his hands is a real and grave threat to our security."
- *Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Oct. 9, 2002 *.

"In the four years since the inspectors left, intelligence reports show that Saddam Hussein has worked to rebuild his chemical and biological weapons stock, his missile delivery capability, and his nuclear program. He has also given aid, comfort, and sanctuary to terrorists, including al Qaeda members ... It is clear, however, that if left unchecked, Saddam Hussein will continue to increase his capacity to wage biological and chemical warfare, and will keep trying to develop nuclear weapons."
- *Sen. Hillary Clinton (D, NY), Oct 10, 2002*.

"There is unmistakable evidence that Saddam Hussein is working aggressively to develop nuclear weapons and will likely have nuclear weapons within the next five years ... We also should remember we have always underestimated the progress Saddam has made in development of weapons of mass destruction."
- *Sen. Jay Rockefeller (D, WV), Oct 10, 2002*.

"Saddam Hussein's regime represents a grave threat to America and our allies, including our vital ally, Israel. For more than two decades, Saddam Hussein has sought weapons of mass destruction through every available means. We know that he has chemical and biological weapons. He has already used them against his neighbors and his own people, and is trying to build more. We know that he is doing everything he can to build nuclear weapons, and we know that each day he gets closer to achieving that goal."
*- John Edwards, Oct 10, 2002 *

"The debate over Iraq is not about politics. It is about national security. It should be clear that our national security requires Congress to send a clear message to Iraq and the world: America is united in its determination to eliminate forever the threat of Iraq's weapons of mass destruction."
*- John Edwards, Oct 10, 2002*

“We are in possession of what I think to be compelling evidence that Saddam Hussein has, and has had for a number of years, a developing capacity for the production and storage of weapons of mass destruction."
*- Sen. Bob Graham (D, FL), Dec. 8, 2002 .*

"Without question, we need to disarm Saddam Hussein. He is a brutal, murderous dictator, leading an oppressive regime ... He presents a particularly grievous threat because he is so consistently prone to miscalculation ... And now he is miscalculating America’s response to his continued deceit and his consistent grasp for weapons of mass destruction. That is why the world, through the United Nations Security Council, has spoken with one voice, demanding that Iraq disclose its weapons programs and disarm. So the threat of Saddam Hussein with weapons of mass destruction is real, but it is not new. It has been with us since the end of the Persian Gulf War."
*- Sen. John F. Kerry (D, MA), Jan. 23. 2003*" (Currently President Barack Hussein Obama’s Secretary of State)

I am absolutely convinced that there are weapons...I saw evidence back in 1998 when we would see the inspectors being barred from gaining entry into a warehouse for three hours with trucks rolling up and then moving those trucks out."
*- Clinton's Secretary of Defense William Cohen in April of 2003 *

"Saddam is gone and good riddance," former President Bill Clinton said yesterday, but he urged President Bush to resist trying to get even with nations that opposed the war.

"There are German and French soldiers in Afghanistan today. Does the President want them to come home?" Clinton said at a Manhattan forum on corporate integrit

Democrats on Iraq + WMD's (Weapons of Mass Destruction)


He [President Clinton] praised Bush and Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld for their handling of the war, but said Bush should have waited longer before attacking for the "chance that either [Saddam Hussein] would have disarmed or . . . we would have had far more members of the Security Council with us."

*Clinton also said Bush should not be faulted if banned weapons of mass destruction aren't found.
"I don't think you can criticize the President for trying to act on the belief that they have a substantial amount of chemical and biological stock. . . . That is what I was always told," Clinton said.

- Former President Clinton *Wednesday, April 16, 2003

*"Could Be One of the Great Achievements of This Administration" The vice president said he’d been to Iraq 17 times and visits the country every three months or so. "I know every one of the major players in all the segments of that society" he said. "It's impressed me. I've been impressed how they have been deciding to use the political process rather than guns to settle their differences."

- Vice President Joe Biden (D) Feb. 10, 2010 *

How has the war President Barack Hussein Obama said we SHOULD have been fighting going? How is the Middle East going now that President Obama is President? Oh, Afghanistan just crossed 2,330 American fatalities. Seventy percent of whom died since President Obama took office.



And then the Obama administration wanted to TAKE CREDIT for the Iraq war…whew….

###

ttp://articles.nydailynews.com/2003-04-16/news/18226075_1_saddam-hussein-president-bush-security-council

*We Fought A Good Fight, Clinton Says*
BY JOEL SIEGEL
Wednesday, April 16, 2003

"Saddam is gone and good riddance," former President Bill Clinton said yesterday, but he urged President Bush to resist trying to get even with nations that opposed the war.

"There are German and French soldiers in Afghanistan today. Does the President want them to come home?" Clinton said at a Manhattan forum on corporate integrity.

He praised Bush and Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld for their handling of the war, but said Bush should have waited longer before attacking for the "chance that either [Saddam Hussein] would have disarmed or . . . we would have had far more members of the Security Council with us."

Clinton also said Bush should not be faulted if banned weapons of mass destruction aren't found.

"I don't think you can criticize the President for trying to act on the belief that they have a substantial amount of chemical and biological stock. . . . That is what I was always told," Clinton said.




*September 5, 2011*
Great. They’re calling for open violence against tea party activists at Obama’s rally and at Biden’s rally they’re calling the opposition “barbarians.”
It must be more of the new tone we were promised.

Vice President Joe Biden told supporters today at his AFL-CIO rally,
You are the only folks keeping the barbarians from the gates.”

Joe Biden at AFL-CIO Rally: "You Are The Only Folks Keeping The Barbarians From the Gates" (Video)

Clip for forum about Hillar
Clinton also said Bush should not be faulted if banned weapons of mass destruction aren't found.

_*"I don't think you can criticize the President for trying to act on the belief that they have a substantial amount of chemical and biological stock. . . . That is what I was always told," Clinton said.

- Former President Clinton Wednesday, April 16, 2003

"Could Be One of the Great Achievements of This Administration" The vice president said he’d been to Iraq 17 times and visits the country every three months or so. "I know every one of the major players in all the segments of that society" he said. "It's impressed me. I've been impressed how they have been deciding to use the political process rather than guns to settle their differences."

- Vice President Joe Biden (D) Feb. 10, 2010 *_

How has the war President Barack Hussein Obama said we SHOULD have been fighting going? How is the Middle East going now that President Obama is President? Oh, Afghanistan just crossed 2,330 American fatalities. Seventy percent of whom died since President Obama took office.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2020)

gipper said:


> You aren’t living in reality son. Your dream of limited government and individual liberty died.


Not as long as I’m alive. Not only will the “dream” be there, but the reality will as well for at least 75% of it.


gipper said:


> ...*this isn’t fair*. We need to *help the people*.


“Libertarian”, uh?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2020)

Markle said:


> The far-left sure does love to re-write history.  It was a lot easier before the age of the internet, wasn't it?


That’s the hilarious part. I say that all the time. They are so damn dumb, they actually think propaganda works in the 21st century like it did in Nazi, Germany in the 1930’s


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2020)

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


My favorite part is “delicious”. Ignorant statist isn’t even happy with school food and he isn’t even happy with nutritious school food. Nope! He’s demanding government make it “delicious”. 

What an absolute tool. No concept of basic economics.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 20, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yeah, because kids have such high taste standards and cultured palates, especially nowadays when most of the parents don't know any more about cooking than pushing buttons on a microwave.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 9, 2020)

People better start rejecting the *ignorant* left-wing ideology or we will fail like Venezuela, the U.S.S.R., etc. If someone can't afford their own Christmas lights, fuck 'em. Society should not aspire to the lowest common denominator. We shouldn't remove joy from everyone because of a few idiots. Furthermore, those without the means to buy Christmas lights get to enjoy the lights of those that do. It's the "socialism" the left claims to desire.








						Christmas lights on home ripped as 'harmful,' 'reminder of divisions ... systemic biases.' Then anonymous critic gets holiday haranguing.
					

'People just need to stop already!! If I lived in that neighborhood I'd help the owner put up even more lights.'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 17, 2020)

Embracing the left-wing ideology _always_ ends in *failure*. Like the saying goes, “Get Woke, Go Broke” 








						NFL ratings plunge has TV networks slashing ad prices, scrambling to make advertisers happy
					

'Unheard of'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2020)

The decline of the US military is inexcusable. Weakness invites aggression. We will suffer unnecessary conflicts because our nations representatives are more focused on unconstitutional socialism than they are on constitutional defense.








						2023 Index of U.S. Military Strength
					






					www.heritage.org


----------



## P@triot (Jan 18, 2021)

This is what happens when the Democrats are in charge. Not only do cities require a "safe streets director" due to the excessive levels of crime, but those extra levels of costly government just become victims themselves...








						Baltimore 'Safe Streets' director Dante Barksdale fatally shot in the head while visiting housing project
					

Disturbing




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

I love how the left is applauding this when it just stripped one of the most left-wing cities in the nation of some major revenue.

This is a great example of why left-wing cities are shit-holes. They constantly cut off their own nose to spite their face 








						MLB moves All-Star Game over Ga. voting law
					

Major League Baseball is moving the 2021 All-Star Game and 2021 draft out of Atlanta in response to a new Georgia voting law that critics say unfairly limits access to the ballot box, especially for people of color.




					www.espn.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 3, 2021)

This is what happens in cities and states where people embrace the *failed* left-wing ideology...








						Antifa’s Destructive Return Could Have Staying Power
					

Residents of the Pacific Northwest worry that the violence and destruction of Antifa and allies will worsen and become a permanent fixture.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 3, 2021)

gipper said:


> The state already offers food to school children dumb ass. Why not make it healthy and delicious, as they do in France?
> 
> To think suggesting the state offer quality healthy food to school kids causes cons to revolt.  Is it any wonder they’re dumb fucks?



Most states only provide $50 or so per child per meal. This means that only the most basic foods are going to be served

Of the $50, $30 is going for salaries for the school employees, Another $15 for pensions, $2 for bonuses for the administrators, $1.50 for funding junkets and seminars. YOU try providing quality food for kids with only $1.50 per head to work with..

Public schools have priorities, and those sure the fuck don't involve the kids...


----------



## IM2 (Apr 3, 2021)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


GW Bush was president on 9-11. The OP is bs.


----------



## Markle (Apr 3, 2021)

IM2 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> ...



Your point being?


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2021)

IM2 said:


> GW Bush was president on 9-11. The OP is bs.


Bwahahaha!! Sweetie, Khalid Sheikh Mohammed said that it took them 2 years to plan, finance, train, and execute 9/11. George W. Bush had been president for 8 months when 9/11 happened. Remind everyone who had been president the previous 2 years (who had *refused* to deal with Al Qaeda and who gutted the defense budget half a billion per year for 8 straight years).

#YouTried


----------



## P@triot (Apr 4, 2021)

IM2 said:


> GW Bush was president on 9-11. The OP is bs.


Leave it to a Dumbocrat to declare the words of the mastermind of 9/11 is “BS”. Those are KSM’s own words, sweetie. #YouTried (#AndFailed).


----------



## P@triot (Apr 5, 2021)

Left-wing “policies” end in pure misery for _everyone_...








						Immigration Numbers Proof That Biden Policies Sparked Border Crisis
					

Customs and Border Protection reportedly encountered over 171,000 illegal migrants in March 2021, a 400% increase compared to March 2020.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 9, 2021)

The *failed* left-wing ideology creates crisis after crisis after crisis...








						Iowa governor says she won’t take in migrant children: ‘This is not our problem; this is the president’s problem’
					

Take that




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 13, 2021)

You know an “idea” is _really_ bad when even Harry freaking Reid is saying “that’s some really stupid shit”.








						Harry Reid warns Democrats against packing Supreme Court with liberal justices: 'Be very, very careful'
					

'...the commission is going to come back and disappoint a lot of people'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2021)

The *failed* left-wing ideology creates crisis after crisis after crisis...








						LA County sheriff blames 'defund the police,' progressive policies for murder, violent crime wave
					

'Yet they're the very first ones to pick up the 911 when someone's crawling over their back gate trying to get into their house'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2021)

The *failed* left-wing ideology creates misery for society...








						Nolte: Study Shows Murders Skyrocketing in Anti-Police, Democrat-Run Cities
					

In 12 American cities run by Democrats, the murder rate is skyrocketing. Nationally, the murder rate has hit a 26-year high.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 11, 2021)

It never fails. It literally *never* fails. Everything the left wants is detrimental to society. The left is incapable of making even a _single_ decision that would improve life for mankind.








						Green progressives pushed for pot legalization for years. Now marijuana is posing a major 'inconvenient' threat to the climate.
					

Left-wing progressives have spent literally decades calling for the legalization of weed, and their efforts have seen a lot of successes. Dozens of states have legalized or decriminalized pot — and ganja has likely never been more popular than it is today. But as the popularity of cannabis has...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 11, 2021)

P@triot said:


> The *failed* left-wing ideology creates misery for society...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/——/ A stoned society is easier to control than a sober one.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

P@triot said:


> It never fails. It literally *never* fails. Everything the left wants is detrimental to society. The left is incapable of making even a _single_ decision that would improve life for mankind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the 40 work week? Social Secuity?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ A stoned society is easier to control than a sober one.


No a maga fuckup one is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Like the 40 work week? Social Secuity?




Herr Otto, is Social Security a success in your mind?

If a man in 1980 took the same money that is taxed for SS and invested it in a mutual fund, would the return be less, the same, or approximately 42 times greater than the return from SS?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> No a maga fuckup one is.


You're obviously stoned.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Herr Otto, is Social Security a success in your mind?
> 
> If a man in 1980 took the same money that is taxed for SS and invested it in a mutual fund, would the return be less, the same, or approximately 42 times greater than the return from SS?


For the majority of Americans SS is the only thing that keeps them out of poverty in old age. 

If you think that it is not a success, run for office on that platform.


----------



## westwall (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> For the majority of Americans SS is the only thing that keeps them out of poverty in old age.
> 
> If you think that it is not a success, run for office on that platform.





It's not a success.  SS is a ponzi scheme.  It requires a constantly growing population to support it.  Now that our population is shrinking the dems are importing illegals in to support it, but the system is going to collapse before they will have an impact.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> It's not a success.  SS is a ponzi scheme.  It requires a constantly growing population to support it.  Now that our population is shrinking the dems are importing illegals in to support it, but the system is going to collapse before they will have an impact.


Ponzi schemes don't have the backing of the US Government.

Enron was a ponzi scheme. Learn the difference.


----------



## westwall (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Ponzi schemes don't have the backing of the US Government.
> 
> Enron was a ponzi scheme. Learn the difference.





Ponzi scheme is a definition.  It doesn't matter if the government backs it.  SS matches exactly the definition.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ponzi scheme is a definition.  It doesn't matter if the government backs it.  SS matches exactly the definition.


Nope, not at all.


----------



## westwall (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Nope, not at all.


.

Yes, completely.  The fact that you are too stupid to figure it out is on you, dumbass.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> .
> 
> Yes, completely.  The fact that you are too stupid to figure it out is on you, dumbass.


Social Security is a Ponzi scheme only to QOP conservatives.


----------



## westwall (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Social Security is a Ponzi scheme only to QOP conservatives.






Wrong.  It's a ponzi scheme to anyone with a brain.  If you are under 35 you're screwed.  There won't be one thin dime for you when you reach retirement age.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> Wrong.  It's a ponzi scheme to anyone with a brain.  If you are under 35 you're screwed.  There won't be one thin dime for you when you reach retirement age.


How so?

Conservative have been saying that for 30 years.


----------



## westwall (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> How so?
> 
> Conservative have been saying that for 30 years.






Because with all of the trillions the xiden regime are giving away, UNFUNDED trillions, there WILL be no cash, you idiot.  Nothing in life is free.  Only infants, and progressives, like you, think otherwise.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> Because with all of the trillions the xiden regime are giving away, UNFUNDED trillions, there WILL be no cash, you idiot.  Nothing in life is free.  Only infants, and progressives, like you, think otherwise.


Everything that becomes budget law is backed by the full faith and credit of our US Government.


Even the republic couldn't drive it out of business after their stock market crash in 1929.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You're obviously stoned.


I just read your cult posts everyday and laugh my ass off.


----------



## westwall (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Everything that becomes budget law is backed by the full faith and credit of our US Government.
> 
> 
> Even the republic couldn't drive it out of business after their stock market crash in 1929.






Who the fuck cares about the full faith and credit of a BANKRUPT country you imbecile!  Look up what happens when governments go broke you dipshit.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ponzi scheme is a definition.  It doesn't matter if the government backs it.  SS matches exactly the definition.


Does it really...

"a form of fraud in which belief in the success of a nonexistent enterprise is fostered by the payment of quick returns to the first investors from money invested by later investors."

Everyone pays until they retire. Is the US Government a nonexistent enterprise? And what quick returns?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> Who the fuck cares about the full faith and credit of a BANKRUPT country you imbecile!  Look up what happens when governments go broke you dipshit.


Can you point to one? So we can judge outcomes.


----------



## Richard-H (Aug 12, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Herr Otto, is Social Security a success in your mind?
> 
> If a man in 1980 took the same money that is taxed for SS and invested it in a mutual fund, would the return be less, the same, or approximately 42 times greater than the return from SS?



Yes, if everyone set aside some money from every paycheck and invested it wisely, they would undoubtedly do better than they'll get from SS.

However, that's not reality. People do not save, people do not know how to invest. Most live paycheck to paycheck...and spend all disposable income on junk.

SS is to provide some degree of financial security to everyone...so we don't have a bunch of homeless old goats dying in the streets.


----------



## westwall (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Does it really...
> 
> "a form of fraud in which belief in the success of a nonexistent enterprise is fostered by the payment of quick returns to the first investors from money invested by later investors."
> 
> Everyone pays until they retire. Is the US Government a nonexistent enterprise? And what quick returns?






How about using the WHOLE definition.  Typical progressive.  You assholes lie more than Trump ever could...

"What Is a Ponzi Scheme?​A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investing scam promising high rates of return with little risk to investors. A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investing scam which *generates returns for earlier investors with money taken from later investors.* This is similar to a pyramid scheme in that both are based on using new investors' funds to pay the earlier backers.


Both Ponzi schemes and pyramid schemes eventually bottom out when the flood of new investors dries up and there isn't enough money to go around. At that point, the schemes unravel.








						Ponzi Scheme Definition
					

A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investing scam which generates returns for earlier investors with money taken from later investors.




					www.investopedia.com


----------



## otto105 (Aug 12, 2021)

westwall said:


> How about using the WHOLE definition.  Typical progressive.  You assholes lie more than Trump ever could...
> 
> "What Is a Ponzi Scheme?​A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investing scam promising high rates of return with little risk to investors. A Ponzi scheme is a fraudulent investing scam which *generates returns for earlier investors with money taken from later investors.* This is similar to a pyramid scheme in that both are based on using new investors' funds to pay the earlier backers.
> 
> ...


Does SS promise high returns? No

Does SS offer little risk? Yes, by design.

Does SS use early money to pay later? Everyone pays into the system as they work and then receive benefits upon retirement.


So, using both definitions you still want to call it a ponzi scheme?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> For the majority of Americans SS is the only thing that keeps them out of poverty in old age.



Bullshit.

If you rely on SS, you'll be in poverty in old age.

But 60% of Americans have 401K or IRA's.



otto105 said:


> If you think that it is not a success, run for office on that platform.



It's a grift, stealing massive levels of wealth from working America. The same money in a 401K yields VASTLY more return.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Like the 40 work week? Social Secuity?


Yes…like Social Security. The egregiously unconstitutional insolvent nightmare that has bankrupted the United States.

The left is so dumb, they literally celebrate their own failures


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> For the majority of Americans SS is the only thing that keeps them out of poverty in old age.


Because the federal government unconstitutionally took all of their money in their young age.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2021)

otto105 said:


> So, using both definitions you still want to call it a ponzi scheme?


It is _literally_ a Ponzi Scheme. Those who came before receive money from those who just arrived.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2021)

Can _always_ count on left-wing policy for catastrophic failure…








						Harvard economist breaks the bad news to CNN: Biden's inflation has wiped out wage gains from COVID relief bills
					

For months, the Biden administration assured Americans that rising inflation is "not a problem" to fear amid the recovery from the coronavirus recession. Infusing multitrillion-dollar spending bills into the economy would not have a significant inflationary impact, the administration claimed...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2021)

Richard-H said:


> Yes, if everyone set aside some money from every paycheck and invested it wisely, they would undoubtedly do better than they'll get from SS.
> 
> However, that's not reality. People do not save, people do not know how to invest. Most live paycheck to paycheck...and spend all disposable income on junk.
> 
> SS is to provide some degree of financial security to everyone...so we don't have a bunch of homeless old goats dying in the streets.




As I pointed out to your slow friend Otto, 60% of Americans have 401K or IRA retirement accounts. Notice that our pampered public masters who work for Government have PERS and don't participate in Social Security. Our ruling caste is too good for that fraud.


----------



## sear (Aug 12, 2021)

The catastrophic failure of progressive policy​




I'm all for conservatism. Without any conservation, the United States Constitution would be a distant, irrelevant memory.

 - on the other hand ...

Without progress we'd still be commuting to the black smith, or the general store on horseback.
I prefer commuting to a safe, comfortable, air conditioned office in my safe, comfortable, air conditioned coupe.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is there any reason to believe progressivism is substantially worse than conservatism? Seems to me we benefit from both.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 13, 2021)

P@triot said:


> It is _literally_ a Ponzi Scheme. Those who came before receive money from those who just arrived.


Define those just arrived.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 13, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Because the federal government unconstitutionally took all of their money in their young age.


Define "all" of their money.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 13, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Yes…like Social Security. The egregiously unconstitutional insolvent nightmare that has bankrupted the United States.
> 
> The left is so dumb, they literally celebrate their own failures


SS has bankrupted the US or A? When?

If you think SS is unconstitutional you're a fool.

If you think it is not a success, pony up a run for office on it's cancellation.


----------



## westwall (Aug 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> SS has bankrupted the US or A? When?
> 
> If you think SS is unconstitutional you're a fool.
> 
> If you think it is not a success, pony up a run for office on it's cancellation.





Now you ignorant fool.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 13, 2021)

westwall said:


> Now you ignorant fool.


Swing and a miss.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> SS has bankrupted the US or A? When?


$30 *trillion* in *debt* and counting. The biggest expenditure? Social Security


otto105 said:


> If you think SS is unconstitutional you're a fool.


The federal government is _explicitly_ restricted to 18 enumerated powers by the US Constitution and (forced) retirement plans are *not* one of those powers.

Thank you for embarrassing yourself. You literally just showed the entire world you’ve never read the US Constitution.


otto105 said:


> If you think it is not a success, pony up a run for office on it's cancellation.


You lost this debate on facts, son. Social Security is an unmitigated disaster. It’s a Ponzi Scheme. It’s unconstitutional. And arguing “run for office on canceling it” is the battle cry of someone who lost on the facts.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Define those just arrived.


People entering the work force for the first time - paying taxes for the first time. They are the equivalent of those who are the latest to join the Ponzi scheme.

The fact that you needed that explained to you is why you’re an unqualified to be discussing this subject matter.

You didn’t know that Social Security is built exactly like a Ponzi scheme. You didn’t know that it is 100% unconstitutional. You didn’t know that it is insolvent. And you didn’t know that it has bankrupted the United States.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2021)

Nothing destroys an economy faster than the failed and idiotic left-wing ideology...


> The decline is due in part to 183,000 people dropping out of the labor force as opposed to unemployed workers finding new jobs.
> 
> This is also the second month in a row of lackluster job gains that have fallen about 700,000 below expectations.
> 
> Normally, these last two subpar job reports would be bad news for unemployed workers. But with a record high 10.9 million job openings in the U.S., the poor job gains are perhaps most troubling for employers and consumers.


So to recap, we have a *record* 10.9 million job openings, but 183,000 people have _dropped out_ of the labor force because the Dumbocrats incentivize them not to work.








						More Bad Policies and Spending Will Worsen Employment Situation
					

A September report shows a modest employment gain and an unemployment drop from 5.2% to 4.8%, yet many have dropped out of the workforce.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Oct 13, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Nothing destroys an economy faster than the failed and idiotic left-wing ideology...
> 
> So to recap, we have a *record* 10.9 million job openings, but 183,000 people have _dropped out_ of the labor force because the Dumbocrats incentivize them not to work.
> 
> ...


So, rates of employment jumped in red states with incentive maga fuckup governors?

No, not it didin't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> So, rates of employment jumped in red states with incentive maga fuckup governors?
> 
> No, not it didin't.



California is a "red state" Herr democrat?









						California unemployment claims climb to highest level in three months – Press Enterprise - California News Times
					

California unemployment claims increased last week, rising to their highest level in almost three months. California workers filed 68,556 first unemployment claims in the week leading up to August 7, up from 62,209 claiming workers filed in the week ending July 31, the U.S. Department of Labor...




					californianewstimes.com


----------



## otto105 (Oct 13, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> California is a "red state" Herr democrat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chump, answer the question, has employment jumped in red states that ended early the federal unemployment benefit?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Chump, answer the question, has employment jumped in red states that ended early the federal unemployment benefit?



The most significant jump is in California, Herr fascist. Is California a "red state," or are you just a mindless hack spewing hate points from the Nazi hate sites?


----------



## DBA (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> So, rates of employment jumped in red states with incentive maga fuckup governors?
> 
> No, not it didin't.


There are Democrats in red states too you know.  They like to mooch just like Democrats elsewhere. The child tax credit is federal and has nothing to do with the states.  The same goes for SNAP increases and stimulus.


----------



## DBA (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Chump, answer the question, has employment jumped in red states that ended early the federal unemployment benefit?


You seem to be missing the other incentives provided by the federal government.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 13, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Nothing destroys an economy faster than the failed and idiotic left-wing ideology...
> 
> So to recap, we have a *record* 10.9 million job openings, but 183,000 people have _dropped out_ of the labor force because the Dumbocrats incentivize them not to work.
> 
> ...


/——/ I’ve aged out of the job market, but to be young again and have all these jobs to choose from would be great. In the 1970s  it was the other way around. The UE rate was over 10% and no one was hiring.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 13, 2021)

DBA said:


> You seem to be missing the other incentives provided by the federal government.


Which are?


----------



## otto105 (Oct 13, 2021)

Uncensored2008 said:


> The most significant jump is in California, Herr fascist. Is California a "red state," or are you just a mindless hack spewing hate points from the Nazi hate sites?


Dude, red state maga fuckup governor’s stated the $300 kicker was limiting their state unemployed from getting jobs. I’m asking you if that was true considering the last two months of employment numbers.


----------



## DBA (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Which are?



The FULLY REFUNDABLE child tax credit, increase in SNAP benefits and more stimulus checks.

*Twenty-one senators — all Democrats — signed a March 30 letter to Mr. Biden in support of recurring stimulus payments, pointing out that the $1,400 payment being distributed by the IRS won't tide people over for long.

The letter from the U.S. senators doesn't specify how large are the payments they are seeking, but a separate effort from Democratic lawmakers in January pushed for $2,000 monthly checks until the pandemic ends. Instead, the American Rescue Plan authorized $1,400 for each eligible adult and dependent. 

Families may enjoy more of a tax break in coming years, if Mr. Biden's American Families Plan moves forward. Under that plan, the Child Tax Credit's expansion would last through 2025, giving families an additional four years of bigger tax breaks for children.*

Remember, the child tax credit is, thanks to Biden, also given to people that pay no taxes, meaning it is simply a gift.

Democrats are doing everything they can do to create a dependency state. They wanted UBI and they see this as their opportunity.  There is absolutely ZERO reason to be providing these checks with so many job openings, but Democrats don't care. The more people dependent on the government, the more power they have. It is really sad that working Democrats don't see they are being taken for a ride by the politicians for which they vote.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> So, rates of employment jumped in red states with *incentive maga fuckup governors*?


Your grammar is so atrocious, I literally have no idea what you were _trying_ to say there


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Dude, red state maga fuckup governor’s stated the $300 kicker was limiting their state unemployed from getting jobs. I’m asking you if that was true considering the last two months of employment numbers.


The only “fuckup governors” are Gavin Newsom (who just went through a recall because he turned California into a third-world shit-hole) and rapist Andrew Cuomo in New York. Both Dumbocrats.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Which are?


The fact that you don’t know makes you woefully unqualified to be discussing this subject matter.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ I’ve aged out of the job market, but to be young again and have all these jobs to choose from would be great. In the 1970s  it was the other way around. The UE rate was over 10% and no one was hiring.


Yep…it is absolutely an employees market and will remain that way due to the Baby Boomers getting out of the workforce.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Oct 14, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Dude, red state maga fuckup governor’s stated the $300 kicker was limiting their state unemployed from getting jobs. I’m asking you if that was true considering the last two months of employment numbers.



Oh...


----------



## otto105 (Oct 15, 2021)

DBA said:


> The FULLY REFUNDABLE child tax credit, increase in SNAP benefits and more stimulus checks.
> 
> *Twenty-one senators — all Democrats — signed a March 30 letter to Mr. Biden in support of recurring stimulus payments, pointing out that the $1,400 payment being distributed by the IRS won't tide people over for long.
> 
> ...


You don't understand how the child tax credit works do you.

SNAP? As welfare payments?

And pointing out something which does even exist?


----------



## DBA (Oct 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> You don't understand how the child tax credit works do you.
> 
> SNAP? As welfare payments?
> 
> And pointing out something which does even exist?



I fully understand how it works. It is *NOW* fully refundable. You no longer have to pay taxes to get the advance on the credit that taxpayers are getting. If you pay no taxes and have children under 17 you get a check every month that you do *NOT *have to pay back. What don't *you* understand?


----------



## otto105 (Oct 15, 2021)

DBA said:


> I fully understand how it works. It is *NOW* fully refundable. You no longer have to pay taxes to get the advance on the credit that taxpayers are getting. If you pay no taxes and have children under 17 you get a check every month that you do *NOT *have to pay back. What don't *you* understand?


What do you mean by pay no taxes? No payroll taxes? Sales tax? Medicare? SS?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 15, 2021)

If you’re not brain-dead, you don’t support these type of policies.


----------



## DBA (Oct 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> What do you mean by pay no taxes? No payroll taxes? Sales tax? Medicare? SS?


No income taxes.  You see, it is being passed off as a tax credit but it is nothing more than another giveaway for some.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 15, 2021)

DBA said:


> No income taxes.  You see, it is being passed off as a tax credit but it is nothing more than another giveaway for some.


Like a business tax credit.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 15, 2021)

Children continue to miss out on their childhood because idiot "woke" leftists insist on making life hell for _everyone_. Will the left ever just grow the fuck up??








						Seattle School Nixes Halloween Parade, Fears It Hurts 'Students of Color'
					

“Halloween events create a situation where some students must be excluded for their beliefs ... or life experience,” the Seattle school said.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Oct 15, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Children continue to miss out on their childhood because idiot "woke" leftists insist on making life hell for _everyone_. Will the left ever just grow the fuck up??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They cancelled to due to the local anti-abortion christians wanting to show fetus to the children during parade.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 15, 2021)

DBA said:


> You seem to be missing the other incentives provided by the federal government.


Has employment grown in Florida since #deathsantis rejected the enhanced unemployment benefit? 

Florida ended unemployment benefits early. Did people return to work?


----------



## DBA (Oct 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Like a business tax credit.



No, not at all like a business tax credit.  If it was that easy, I could apply for a business tax credit to get money from the government despite showing no business income and paying no income tax on my business.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 15, 2021)

DBA said:


> No, not at all like a business tax credit.  If it was that easy, I could apply for a business tax credit to get money from the government despite showing no business income and paying no income tax on my business.


Like the former president.


----------



## DBA (Oct 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Has employment grown in Florida since #deathsantis rejected the enhanced unemployment benefit?
> 
> Florida ended unemployment benefits early. Did people return to work?



Right, just like I said, there is more to it than extra unemployment.  The child tax credit, stimulus checks(which are starting to wear off unless ole Biden does another round) and extra SNAP money.  Keep in mind, we are talking about lower paying jobs so they can make as much or more staying home collecting the "tax credit", SNAP money and waiting on another stimulus. Also, I might add that many of these folks also don't pay for housing or healthcare. Granted, it may not be a luxurious life, but it certainly provides the freedom of having to actually work and have a similar standard of living. Before you say these jobs should be paying more, people should recognize that many of these jobs were never meant to support a family. If they decide to have a family, they should take some responsibility and get a useful education or learn a skill instead of hoping to support them with a job that requires little to no skills.


----------



## DBA (Oct 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Like the former president.



You are very confused.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 15, 2021)

otto105 said:


> They cancelled to due to the local anti-abortion christians wanting to show fetus to the children during parade.


I love the revisionist history of the left


----------



## otto105 (Oct 16, 2021)

P@triot said:


> I love the revisionist history of the left


Revisionist? That a christian Halloween of the present.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 16, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Revisionist? That a christian Halloween of the present.


Yes, “revisionist”. Your claim is 100% false. It’s pure propaganda. Abortion had nothing to do with the cancellation.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 16, 2021)

Show me government ineptitude and I’ll show you a city, state, or nation run by Democrats _every_ time.


> The residents weren’t alone in facing deteriorating circumstances at their development: NYCHA complexes have long suffered from issues of neglect, including mold infestation, contaminated drinking water, and lead-paint poisoning.


Bill De Blasio should be held criminally liable for these murders.



			https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/10/nycha-nypd-woodson-houses-nyc-murders.html


----------



## otto105 (Oct 16, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Show me government ineptitude and I’ll show you a city, state, or nation run by Democrats _every_ time.
> 
> Bill De Blasio should be held criminally liable for these murders.
> 
> ...


Madison, WI


----------



## P@triot (Oct 17, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Madison, WI


What about Madison, WI?

FFS, every leftist on this board is too lazy to even post coherent messages.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 20, 2021)

These scores are simply unacceptable. We must maintain the most powerful military in the world by a large margin. The stakes are too high.








						Marines ‘Strong,’ Air Force ‘Weak,’ Heritage Index of Military Strength Says
					

Heritage's 2022 Index of U.S. Military Strength rates the Marine Corps "strong.” But the the Army and Navy are scored as “marginal.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Oct 20, 2021)

P@triot said:


> What about Madison, WI?
> 
> FFS, every leftist on this board is too lazy to even post coherent messages.


So….

That and Austin Texas….


----------



## P@triot (Oct 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> That and Austin Texas….


East Lansing, MI
Knoxville, TN
Eugene, OR

We can all name cities. Do you have _any_ point?


----------



## otto105 (Oct 21, 2021)

P@triot said:


> East Lansing, MI
> Knoxville, TN
> Eugene, OR
> 
> We can all name cities. Do you have _any_ point?


Thought you were going to explain how they were Liberal shitholes….

Atlanta, GA


----------



## P@triot (Oct 21, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Atlanta, GA


Oh! I see. Well, they say that a picture is worth a thousand words...





Please note the longitude and latitude in the photograph. Feel free to confirm that is Atlanta for yourself. Thanks for playing!


----------



## P@triot (Oct 22, 2021)

Remember - this is what Democrats _wanted_. They had a massive "Defund The Police" campaign. This is just another way to achieve their fucked up agenda.








						Vaccine Mandates Decimating Police Forces Across US
					

“We could see extreme shortages [of police],” Jason Johnson, formerly with the Baltimore Police Department, says of vaccine mandates.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## easyt65 (Oct 22, 2021)

What we have seen in Democrat-run cities all over the united states - the failed policy, economic failure, the out-of-control crime, etc.... - it has been unleashed on the entire country  with Biden / Democrats in charge of the WH, Congress / the country.

Those same failed policies that turned cities like Chicago into shit holes are now being applied to the country.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## otto105 (Oct 22, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Oh! I see. Well, they say that a picture is worth a thousand words...
> 
> View attachment 554747
> Please note the longitude and latitude in the photograph. Feel free to confirm that is Atlanta for yourself. Thanks for playing!


Where can one find the economic drivers in the state of GA?

Looking for you to play.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 23, 2021)

otto105 said:


> Where can one find the economic drivers in the state of GA?


Where can one find a leftist who is willing to simply accept reality? Someone with a penis and testicles is *not* a woman, and the left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology.

Show me nation, state, or city, run by the left and I'll show you a shit-hole _every_ time.


----------



## otto105 (Oct 24, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Where can one find a leftist who is willing to simply accept reality? Someone with a penis and testicles is *not* a woman, and the left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology.
> 
> Show me nation, state, or city, run by the left and I'll show you a shit-hole _every_ time.


Madison, WI


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2021)

Democrats will NEVER admit they have embraced a failed ideology and that their policies are catastrophic. Instead, they will always scream "racism" and call for more of their ineffective policies 🤦‍♂️ 








						White suburban moms give Democrats wake up call, reveal why they voted for Youngkin — and make dire prediction for Dems
					

When angry Democrats lashed out over Terry McAuliffe's loss in Virginia last week, they blamed "white supremacy" and racism for Republicans winning, but particularly directed their ire at white suburban moms.Now, some of those moms are speaking out.What happened?CNN anchor Pamela Brown sat down...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 25, 2021)

Folks, it doesn’t work. It has never worked. It never will work.


> No individual pilgrim owned crops they grew, so no one had an incentive to work harder to produce extra to sell. *Since even slackers got food from the communal supply, they had no reason to work hard*.


It’s just basic common sense. But sadly, the left lacks common sense. This is exactly what collapsed Venezuela.








						No Private Property Almost Killed Off the Pilgrims
					

Beware the "tragedy of the commons." It almost killed off the pilgrims.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 11, 2021)

When you implement the exact same policies of Venezuela, you get the exact same results of Venezuela.


> So, in just 10 months the left got what it wanted. And the people are becoming not just sick of what has followed, but disgusted. They are terrified that the left is not just failing, but also wrecking the country and them along with it.


The sad part is, the left would rather have the wealthy and successful drug down to their level of poverty and misery than have to hold a job so they can rise up to the same level as the wealthy and successful.








						The ‘Woke’ Got What They Wanted—And Then What?
					

The woke left, supported by major cultural, financial, economic, entertainment, and media institutions, is ruining the country.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 23, 2021)

I love those rare occasions when the Dumbocrats have to experience the results of their own ignorant, racist, fascist policies!!








						Democrat congresswoman who voted to defund the police gets carjacked and robbed at gunpoint in broad daylight
					

A U.S. Congresswoman from Pennsylvania might regret voting for a "defund the police" bill after she was the victim of an armed carjacking incident in Philadelphia.  	Police say Mary Gay Scanlon was carjacked at about 2:45 p.m. on Wednesday after attending a tour with other members of Congress...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 29, 2021)

The ignorant left doing what they do best - ruining societies, economies, etc.








						FBI Statistics Show a 30% Increase in Murder in 2020. More Evidence That Defunding Police Wasn’t a Good Idea.
					

It’s the largest single-year increase in murder rate since the FBI began compiling these statistics in 1960.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 14, 2022)

Venezuela implemented _every_ wet dream of the left. The result? Venezuela went from the 14th wealthiest nation inthe world to one of the most destitute nations in the world - where citizens are eating stray dogs just to survive.








						Chavez's Legacy: Venezuela’s Circling Drain in Downward Spiral
					

Chavez promised a peaceful social revolution to usher in a golden age for Venezuela. He failed to deliver either prosperity or equality.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 14, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Venezuela implemented _every_ wet dream of the left. The result? Venezuela went from the 14th wealthiest nation inthe world to one of the most destitute nations in the world - where citizens are eating stray dogs just to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't have anything to do with the sanctions the USA placed on them? Of course not. They were simply protecting their oil supplies. How kind of republicans .


----------



## westwall (Feb 14, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> It wouldn't have anything to do with the sanctions the USA placed on them? Of course not. They were simply protecting their oil supplies. How kind of republicans .




No, it doesn't you fucking moron.  It has everything to do with corrupt scumbags raping the country.


----------



## Colin norris (Feb 14, 2022)

westwall said:


> No, it doesn't you fucking moron.  It has everything to do with corrupt scumbags raping the country.


Of course not.  Please excuse me for my geo political incompetence. 

I also am sorry for thinking  it was the USA who tried to rape the resources and oil reserves.  How silly of me. 
I'll wash my mouth with soap. 
I didn't know I was competing with an intellectual mountain like you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 14, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Of course not.  Please excuse me for my geo political incompetence.
> 
> I also am sorry for thinking  it was the USA who tried to rape the resources and oil reserves.  How silly of me.
> I'll wash my mouth with soap.
> I didn't know I was competing with an intellectual mountain like you.



Comrade Nazi, please do educate us on how the policies of Castro. Chavez, and Maduro are actually beneficial, but the sanctions put in place by Obama are the real culprits for Communism failing - once again.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 14, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> Of course not.  Please excuse me for my geo political incompetence.
> 
> I also am sorry for thinking  it was the USA who tried to rape the resources and oil reserves.  How silly of me.
> I'll wash my mouth with soap.
> I didn't know I was competing with an intellectual mountain like you.



Comrade Nazi.

Please show how the United States "tried to rape the resources and oil reserves" of your Marxist paradise in the last 50 years?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> It wouldn't have anything to do with the sanctions the USA placed on them? Of course not


If the 14th wealthiest nation in the world cannot flourish with the ignorant left-wing ideology and "sanctions" (🙄) from the United States, then the ignorant left-wing ideology is _clearly_ a *failed* ideology.

I could have taken Venezuela from the 14th wealthiest nation in the world and made it Top 10 in the world even with US "sanctions". Easily.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2022)

Remember folks - you pay way more taxes than necessary so that the Democrats can throw money around to their pals.








						6 Examples of Woke Pork Projects in Omnibus Spending Bill
					

Congress’ latest $1.5 trillion omnibus bill is filled with pork spending, and some special-interest earmarks advance leftist woke ideology.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 11, 2022)

P@triot said:


> If the 14th wealthiest nation in the world cannot flourish with the ignorant left-wing ideology and "sanctions" (🙄) from the United States, then the ignorant left-wing ideology is _clearly_ a *failed* ideology.
> 
> I could have taken Venezuela from the 14th wealthiest nation in the world and made it Top 10 in the world even with US "sanctions". Easily.


Of course you could. 
I know how much skill you have.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 11, 2022)

P@triot said:


> If the 14th wealthiest nation in the world cannot flourish with the ignorant left-wing ideology and "sanctions" (🙄) from the United States, then the ignorant left-wing ideology is _clearly_ a *failed* ideology.
> 
> I could have taken Venezuela from the 14th wealthiest nation in the world and made it Top 10 in the world even with US "sanctions". Easily.


/——/ Librards will just say the wrong people are running it.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 11, 2022)

P@triot said:


> If the 14th wealthiest nation in the world cannot flourish with the ignorant left-wing ideology and "sanctions" (🙄) from the United States, then the ignorant left-wing ideology is _clearly_ a *failed* ideology.
> 
> I could have taken Venezuela from the 14th wealthiest nation in the world and made it Top 10 in the world even with US "sanctions". Easily.


How’s Russia doing now?

You going there to actually experience run away inflation?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How’s Russia doing now?
> 
> You going there to actually experience run away inflation?



We can do that here. Putin's little bitch Biden has us at 8% - fucking pile of shit that he is,


----------



## otto105 (Mar 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We can do that here. Putin's little bitch Biden has us at 8% - fucking pile of shit that he is,


Hold up putiniphile 

President Biden just marshaled the west against the former 1-term president bro and crashed the Russian economy.

Was that genius?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Hold up putiniphile
> 
> President Biden just marshaled the west against the former 1-term president bro and crashed the Russian economy.
> 
> Was that genius?



Right, by showing what a fucking incompetent pile of shit he is and leaving it to Macron to lead Nato.

What a HERO Quid Pro is....

You Nazis are something else.


----------



## otto105 (Mar 11, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Right, by showing what a fucking incompetent pile of shit he is and leaving it to Macron to lead Nato.
> 
> What a HERO Quid Pro is....
> 
> You Nazis are something else.


Yo dude, try to have one point while trying and failing to post here.

This ain’t fucking parler or gab.


----------



## scruffy (Mar 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Hold up putiniphile
> 
> President Biden just marshaled the west against the former 1-term president bro and crashed the Russian economy.
> 
> Was that genius?


President Bro?

Who's that?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> President Bro?
> 
> Who's that?


An orange fuckup blowing a Russian.


next


----------



## scruffy (Mar 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Hold up putiniphile
> 
> President Biden just marshaled the west against the former 1-term president bro and crashed the Russian economy.
> 
> Was that genius?


lol

Biden just rejected the West's offers to send planes, which would have helped tremendously. Chicken hawk has you muchly bamboozled.

As far as crashing the Russian economy, I haven't heard of anyone starving over there, have you?

Typical DNC talking point bullshit, trying to polish a turd.

Maybe this is a newsflash, but the whole world can smell the stink. Everyone knows about your gal Vicky Nuland, who for some reason still has a job.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Yo dude, try to have one point while trying and failing to post here.
> 
> This ain’t fucking parler or gab.



You really are the dull witted one.

Biden let France take over leading Nato, because Biden is too fucking incompetent.





__





						France Takes the Lead of NATO’s Highest Readiness Force
					

France Takes the Lead of NATO’s Highest Readiness Force. NATO’s joint force command in Brunssum, Netherlands, holds command for NATO Response Force in 2022.




					www.ramanmedianetwork.com


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How’s Russia doing now?


Not so well. Which is what happens when any nation employs the failed left-wing ideology.


otto105 said:


> You going there to actually experience run away inflation?


Why when I am experiencing it right here thanks to the Democrats? No need to travel to a third-world nation when Democrats will always bring the third-world nation to you.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2022)

otto105 said:


> An orange fuckup blowing a Russian.


Putin was so afraid of *President Trump* that he didn’t invade _anyone_ for 4 years.

He invaded Ukraine under Obama (D). He invaded Ukraine under Biden (D). He was a well behaved child under President Trump. Next?


----------



## otto105 (Mar 17, 2022)

scruffy said:


> lol
> 
> Biden just rejected the West's offers to send planes, which would have helped tremendously. Chicken hawk has you muchly bamboozled.
> 
> ...


I thought that you positioned yourself as an independent thinker on this board instead of another conservative hack…


----------



## P@triot (Jun 5, 2022)

Great job, Democrats. As _always_, your ignorant and extremist policies result in total misery for society…








						Overdose rates upin Oregon after the state decriminalized the possession of hard drugs
					

Correction: The original version of this story claimed that overdoses were up statewide by 700%, which is incorrect. Although overdose rates in the state have risen, the 700% was confined to one local community referenced in the story. We regret the error. Overdose rates in the state of Oregon...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 5, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Great job, Democrats. As _always_, your ignorant and extremist policies result in total misery for society…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be harsh, but it sounds like a self-correcting problem.


----------



## scruffy (Jun 5, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I thought that you positioned yourself as an independent thinker on this board instead of another conservative hack…


I calls em like I sees em.

Right now, the Democratic Party in its current form is the biggest internal threat this country has ever seen.

Progtard socialism is a rabid, virulent ideology that involves a complete disregard for other peoples' boundaries, which puts it in the same bucket as the Stalin's and Mao's of the world.

Hey - I have impeccable liberal credentials. I grew up in Haight Ashbury in the 60's. I was an original hippie, and the son of a hippie - by the time I was 14 I had hair down to my butt and smoked more weed than Cheech and Chong put together.

Right now, I can not find it in my heart or in my mind, to reside on that side of the aisle for even a microsecond. Why? Because it's totally corrupt. I know left, and that ain't it. Progtards are an aberration. Frankly, they're evil scum, just like the Neo-Cons were.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 5, 2022)

scruffy said:


> I calls em like I sees em.
> 
> Right now, the Democratic Party in its current form is the biggest internal threat this country has ever seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 5, 2022)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Not to be harsh, but it sounds like a self-correcting problem.


Best line of the day on USMB 🤣


----------



## P@triot (Jun 5, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


>


Seriously man…WTF happened to the left?!?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 6, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Seriously man…WTF happened to the left?!?



They became Nazis.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 6, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Seriously man…WTF happened to the left?!?


There is a term, in musician and artistic circles, that applies, when a person or movement _"compromises their integrity, morality, and principles. in exchange for money."_







.

Fucking sell outs.

By all rights, when Bernie lost the nomination?  He should have called Clinton out for her corruption, and thrown his support behind Trump.  Trump was againt foreign intervention, against the TPP and NAFTA, and a whole lot of what they were campaigning on, was much more similar than Bernie was to Clinton. . . . . Sanders was brainwashed by the establishment, he was a victim of the same sort of electioneering rigging that Trump was later a victim of, and he. . . well?  "SOLD OUT."

Both Sanders and Trump were populists.

Sanders opposed Trump, simply out of hatred for the right, and a love of internationalism.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 6, 2022)

Corporate take over of black America, BLM, etc., has something to do real liberals and real lefties being boot lickers, rather than being skeptical of authority too, I believe. BLM, etc.

 There was a time, that the black community, as a whole, opposed most wars.  Now?  The black caucus voted for those billions of aid to Ukraine while their own people are suffering. . . that?  Is a result of brainwashing by Obama and the Deep State.

Glen Ford Speaks about the Black "Mis-Leadership" Class​


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 6, 2022)

A Company Family: The Untold History of Obama and the CIA
					

Obama speaks at CIA headquarters in Langley, Virginia. [Source: politico.eu] Despite his liberal pretensions, Obama’s foreign policy was dreamed up at Langley—which should not have been surprising …




					covertactionmagazine.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 8, 2022)

Like _everything_ the left does, it's simply not a viable solution...








						Journalist attempts road trip in electric car, ends up spending more time charging than sleeping. 'Fumes never smelled so sweet,' she says upon returning to gas fuel.
					

Wall Street Journal reporter Rachel Wolfe recently ventured from New Orleans, Louisiana to Chicago, Illinois in a brand-new Kia EV6 to test America's current electric vehicle capabilities and public-charging infrastructure. By the end of her exhausting trip, she said the fumes of gasoline —...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 8, 2022)

Get Woke Go Broke 


> "I don't know why [Disney] got involved in this. It was a huge mistake for them, I think *they've lost 60 billion in market cap since* they got involved.


Nothing ends in catastrophic failure faster than left-wing policy.








						'It was a HUGE mistake': Disney learns the hard way what NOT to try with Ron DeSantis
					

'I did not take an oath to subcontract out my leadership to a corporation based in Burbank, California'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 8, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Like _everything_ the left does, it's simply not a viable solution...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 8, 2022)

Democrats are simply unfit to govern...








						Voters oust reformist district attorney in San Francisco
					

Big cities in California saw high-profile local races driven by voter concerns about public safety, while statewide primaries there and in six other states set the stage for November.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 14, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Great job, Democrats. As _always_, your ignorant and extremist policies result in total misery for society…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Correction: The original version of this story claimed that overdoses were up statewide by 700%, which is incorrect. Although overdose rates in the state have risen, the 700% was confined to one local community referenced in the story. We regret the error.


So, there's that._


----------



## P@triot (Jun 14, 2022)

otto105 said:


> _Correction: The original version of this story claimed that overdoses were up statewide by 700%, which is incorrect. Although overdose rates in the state have risen, the 700% was confined to one local community referenced in the story. We regret the error.
> 
> 
> So, there's that._


Oh…well…so long as that 700% increase in lethal overdoes is “confined” to just a single community, then it’s all good! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## otto105 (Jun 14, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Oh…well…so long as that 700% increase in lethal overdoes is “confined” to just a single community, then it’s all good! 🤦‍♂️


Dude, the wingnut fascist site cherry-picked bullshit data.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 15, 2022)

Every time the Democrats are in charge, everything goes to shit. You'd think the American people would learn at _some_ point to stop voting for those incapable, unqualified, imbeciles.








						Red wave incoming: Republican Mayra Flores flips Texas region that Democrats have controlled for 150 years
					

Republican Mayra Flores accomplished a feat on Tuesday that Democrats only wish they could imitate.Flores won a special election for Texas' 34th congressional district, defeating Democrat Dan Sanchez 51% to 43%. She will assume office this month and will only hold the seat until January. She is...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 15, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Dude, the wingnut fascist site cherry-picked bullshit data.


I love how you preface "bullshit data" with "cherry-picked". You're literally admitting the data *isn't* "bullshit"


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2022)

P@triot said:


> I love how you preface "bullshit data" with "cherry-picked". You're literally admitting the data *isn't* "bullshit"


Cracker dude, the poster claimed crime had risen 700% in the state when facts show it was just one small community.

What about cherry-picking and hyperbole do you not understand.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 17, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Cracker dude, the poster claimed *crime had risen 700%* in the state when facts show it was *just* one small community.


It takes a special kind of stupid to use the terms “risen 700%” and “just” in the same sentence


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2022)

P@triot said:


> It takes a special kind of stupid to use the terms “risen 700%” and “just” in the same sentence


Doesn't change anything cracker.

However the blazed had to print that correction, didn't they.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 17, 2022)

otto105 said:


> However the blazed had to print that correction, didn't they.


They didn’t “have” to do _anything_. The fact that they did just proves their commitment to true journalism.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2022)

P@triot said:


> They didn’t “have” to do _anything_. The fact that they did just proves their commitment to true journalism.


Bah Ha Ha Ha Ha HA


----------



## otto105 (Jun 17, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Get Woke Go Broke
> 
> Nothing ends in catastrophic failure faster than left-wing policy.
> 
> ...


Which party was in control at the start of the Great Depression?

Which party was in control at the start of the Great Recession?

Which party was in control and committed Watergate?

Which party was in control and committed the Iran-Contra scandal?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 19, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Which party was in control at the start of the Great Depression?


Uh…the Dumbocrats. And even devout liberal UCLA admitted that the policies of FDR greatly prolonged the Great Depression - as did the architect of the “New Deal” - Henry Morgenthua.


otto105 said:


> Which party was in control at the start of the Great Recession?


Uh…the Dumbocrats (Jimmy Carter was a “D”)


otto105 said:


> Which party was in control and committed Watergate?


Republicans. Now which party committed Blowjob Gate?


otto105 said:


> Which party was in control and committed the Iran-Contra scandal?


Republican. Now which party committed the Lois Lerner IRS scandal, the Fast & Furious scandal, the Benghazi scandal, the spying on reporters scandal, and the spying on an opposing campaign scandal?

Thanks for playing! Greatly appreciate you defeating yourself for me


----------



## P@triot (Jun 19, 2022)

This is what liberalism and their disgusting “Defund the Police” looks like…








						'They were screaming for their lives': Shocking video shows 3 women brutally beaten in Philly during unprovoked attack
					

Shocking video shows the moment a man brutally assaulted three women on a Philadelphia sidewalk in an unprovoked attack. Authorities arrested a suspect who could be connected to similar violent crimes that recently occurred in Philly this week.A homeowner's Ring doorbell camera captured the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 19, 2022)

Liberalism places ideology and agenda over critical resources - including those that will cause people to *die*. Fucking disgusting.








						Blood Donor Turned Away Because HE Refused To Answer If HE Was Pregnant, A Signal Of The Insanity Of Modern Gender Ideology
					

The Scottish man in his 60's was turned away after four decade of donating blood because he refused to answer if HE was pregnant




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## CowboyTed (Jun 19, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Yeah. You'd be amazed at how costs decrease, efficiencies increase, and products/services improve when government stays the frick out of it and allows the free market do what it was designed to do.
> 
> By the way - stop making excuses. Obama, Pelosi, Reid, and the Dumbocrats all knew that the boomers were getting older and _still_ they insisted that the failed Affordable Healthcare Act would cause prices to decrease. Instead, they've skyrocketed to record levels. You're a partisan hack without an honest bone in your body. You sound ridiculous trying to defend this stuff.


Utter bullshit...

Market based solutions aren't always the answer... Government has done some great things too... Going to the Moon, Winning WW1 & 2,...

But please explain how privatisation of all the roads would work, privatisation of the Police and Fire Dept?

*This was a soft line sold easy...

Market based solutions have been far more expensive in some other areas too like Military, Education....*


----------



## otto105 (Jun 20, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Uh…the Dumbocrats. And even devout liberal UCLA admitted that the policies of FDR greatly prolonged the Great Depression - as did the architect of the “New Deal” - Henry Morgenthua.
> 
> Uh…the Dumbocrats (Jimmy Carter was a “D”)
> 
> ...


Who was president in 1929?

Who was president in 2007?


Some libertarian professor associated with ULCA said what?


Now try to get that F up to a C.


----------



## SeaMajor7 (Jun 20, 2022)

It is interesting, and frustrating, that people are so hung up on their perception of time based on their own existence. All the while ignoring the vast time scale of history. 

We are crazy monkeys.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 20, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Uh…the Dumbocrats. And even devout liberal UCLA admitted that the policies of FDR greatly prolonged the Great Depression - as did the architect of the “New Deal” - Henry Morgenthua.
> 
> Uh…the Dumbocrats (Jimmy Carter was a “D”)
> 
> ...



When will your list of scandals actually include one?

Also, I would read up on Henry Morgenthau Jr. before trying to claim something about him.

So, I look forward to you playing.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2022)

CowboyTed said:


> But please explain how privatisation of all the roads would work, privatisation of the Police and Fire Dept?


Astounding ignorance. I never made a claim that police and/or fire should be “privatized”. Some things simply must be done through government.

Doesn’t change the indisputable fact that all things are done infinitely more efficiently and effectively by private industry.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Which party was in control and committed Watergate?
> 
> Which party was in control and committed the Iran-Contra scandal?


When will your list of scandals include an _actual_ scandal? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Some libertarian professor associated with ULCA said what?


The *liberal* study _admitted_ what you are too immature and too disingenuous to admit.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2022)

The left-wing ideology produces catastrophic failure _every_ time…








						Bill Maher ripped Biden for getting off fossil fuels without a replacement, says now the president is begging Saudi Arabia for oil
					

Bill Maher criticized President Joe Biden for attempting to force the nation off fossil fuels without having a suitable replacement. The liberal talk show host said because of the Biden administration's mismanagement that now the president has to beg Saudi Arabia for oil as gas prices skyrocket...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 21, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Astounding ignorance. I never made a claim that police and/or fire should be “privatized”. Some things simply must be done through government.
> 
> Doesn’t change the indisputable fact that all things are done infinitely more efficiently and effectively by private industry.


How come the healthcare industry can’t complete with Medicare?

Provide reliable energy (Enron) like public utilities?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 21, 2022)

P@triot said:


> When will your list of scandals include an _actual_ scandal? 🤷‍♂️


Was Watergate it a major scandal? Did not a president resign?

Was Iran/Contra not a major scandal? Dealing with terrorists and selling arms illegally to terrorists?


And now the orange Insurrection and anti-Democracy actions against our country….


----------



## otto105 (Jun 21, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The *liberal* study _admitted_ what you are too immature and too disingenuous to admit.


Was not a Liberal study.

It was a libertarian greedy asshole claiming some association with UCLA to fane credibility.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2022)

You want to pander to criminals for votes with “Defund the Police”? Well - you got it! Enjoy.








						Democratic Louisville mayor punched in face, knocked to ground at Juneteenth event — and mockery follows: 'Just peacefully protesting, nothing to see here'
					

Surveillance video caught the moment Greg Fischer — the Democratic mayor of Louisville, Kentucky — was punched in the face and knocked to the ground at a Juneteenth event Saturday in the city's downtown area. Police are still looking for the suspect.  	Here's the clip:  	What are the details...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Was Watergate it a major scandal? Did not a president resign?


Only in the mind of you whack-job leftists 🤷‍♂️ 


otto105 said:


> Was Iran/Contra not a major scandal?


Only in the mind of you whack-job leftists 🤷‍♂️


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Was not a Liberal study.
> 
> It was a libertarian greedy asshole claiming some association with UCLA to fane credibility.


It was a liberal study at liberal UCLA and no amount of your lies will change that *fact*.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 21, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Only in the mind of you whack-job leftists 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Only in the mind of you whack-job leftists 🤷‍♂️


In the history of our country cracker


----------



## P@triot (Jun 22, 2022)

Instead of focusing on success, the Dumbocrats focus on _feelings_. Which is why everything they do is a *catastrophic* *failure*.








						US Navy's LBGTQ-themed video touting 'correct pronouns,' gender identity, creating a 'safe space' is getting lambasted: 'You're gonna lose the next war'
					

An LBGTQ-themed video from the U.S. Navy that champions the usage of "correct pronouns," the importance of gender identity, and the goal of making a "safe space for everyone" is getting soundly ridiculed — in fact, one commenter reacting to the clip wrote to Americans that "you're gonna lose the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 22, 2022)

otto105 said:


> How come the healthcare industry can’t complete with Medicare?


Medicare is a type of fucking _insurance_, you fucking high school dropout. The healthcare industry is *not* “competing” with Medicare. 🤦‍♂️

You’re literally too stupid to be discussing even the basics.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 23, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Medicare is a type of fucking _insurance_, you fucking high school dropout. The healthcare industry is *not* “competing” with Medicare. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> You’re literally too stupid to be discussing even the basics.


So, the healthcare industry would welcome competing with Medicare?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2022)

otto105 said:


> So, the healthcare industry would welcome competing with Medicare?


The healthcare doesn’t compete with Medicare and literally cannot - considering Medicare doesn’t provide healthcare 🤦‍♂️


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2022)

Dumbocrats don’t even attempt to deny *failing* anymore. Instead, they just demand that you accept their incompetence, like typical totalitarian fascists.








						MSNBC guest tells Americans to 'calm down and back off' about high gas prices
					

Editor's note: The original version of this story incorrectly identified the MSNBC guest as Errin Haines. We regret the error.  	An MSNBC guest demanded that many Americans stop complaining about high gas prices because many others are doing far worse economically.  	Washington Post columnist...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Kondor3 (Jun 23, 2022)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.


Reality - and The Truth - lie somewhere in the middle, between the two...


----------



## otto105 (Jun 23, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Dumbocrats don’t even attempt to deny *failing* anymore. Instead, they just demand that you accept their incompetence, like typical totalitarian fascists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Failing how?

Not continuing the pandemic to keep prices low?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 23, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Astounding ignorance. I never made a claim that police and/or fire should be “privatized”. Some things simply must be done through government.
> 
> Doesn’t change the indisputable fact that all things are done infinitely more efficiently and effectively by private industry.


Like Social Security prior to the program for older Americans?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 23, 2022)

scruffy said:


> lol
> 
> Biden just rejected the West's offers to send planes, which would have helped tremendously. Chicken hawk has you muchly bamboozled.
> 
> ...


Aren't you pro-putin and just a piece of shit QOP republic?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2022)

Some things simply must be done through government.

Doesn’t change the indisputable fact that everything (_everything_) is done infinitely more efficiently and effectively by private industry.








						Milton Friedman: No Free Lunch | PragerU
					

Few people have had as profound an impact on modern economics as economist Milton Friedman. His Nobel Prize-winning ideas on free enterprise resonated…




					www.prageru.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 24, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Some things simply must be done through government.
> 
> Doesn’t change the indisputable fact that everything (_everything_) is done infinitely more efficiently and effectively by private industry.
> 
> ...


Simply not true.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 24, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Simply not true.


100% true and indisputable.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 25, 2022)

P@triot said:


> 100% true and indisputable.


Hilarious.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 26, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Hilarious.


That’s your sad response because you can’t provide even the slightest evidence that it’s not 100% accurate.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2022)

Perfect example of why the Democrats *fail* at _everything_ they do. Instead of training our military to win wars, Dumbocrats are training them to create “safe spaces”.








						Navy Video Teaches 'Correct' Pronoun Use, Creation of 'Safe Spaces'
					

The Navy comes under fire for a video teaching sailors to “correctly” use personal pronouns and “inclusive language” to create “safe spaces.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 27, 2022)

Perfect example of why the Democrats *fail* at _everything_ they do. Instead of training our military to win wars, Dumbocrats are training them to create “safe spaces”.








						Caught Red-handed: Critical Race Theory Is Being Taught at West Point
					

Documents obtained by Judicial Watch prove the U.S. Military Academy at West Point has been indoctrinating cadets on critical race theory.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

P@triot said:


> That’s your sad response because you can’t provide even the slightest evidence that it’s not 100% accurate.


The military?

SS?

Medicare?

Building infrastructure?

Pollution control?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The military?


As previously stated - absolutely must be done by government, but would be infinitely done more effectively and efficiently by the private sector.


otto105 said:


> SS?


Bwahaha! Aside from being 100% illegal/unconstitutional, so good that everyone still has to rely on private 401k's.


otto105 said:


> Medicare?


Bwahaha! Aside from being 100% illegal/unconstitutional, so good that everyone on it is absolutely miserable and bitches about it.


otto105 said:


> Building infrastructure?


Uh, almost _exclusively_ done by the private sector 🤡. Or are you under the impression that the people repairing roads are government employees   


otto105 said:


> Pollution control?


"Pollution control". LMAO!!! The fuck'n EPA actually spilled 3 *million gallons *of toxic waste into the Animas River


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

P@triot said:


> As previously stated - absolutely must be done by government, but would be infinitely done more effectively and efficiently by the private sector.
> 
> Bwahaha! Aside from being 100% illegal/unconstitutional, so good that everyone still has to rely on private 401k's.
> 
> ...


The Military is not done by the government?

Who won WWII? The private sector?

SS has prevented 10 generations of our elderly to live outside of poverty. Just how was the private sector doing before that?

Medicare? Why does our healthcare industry not want to complete with it? Just let Medicare negotiate with with big pharma, it will do better than our private sector to reduce costs.

Say, how was pollution control and environmental issues before Nixon created the EPA? Toxic barrels in the ocean, rivers and lakes on fire and shit everywhere.


But hey, you loved it as a libertarian piece of shit.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

P@triot said:


> As previously stated - absolutely must be done by government, but would be infinitely done more effectively and efficiently by the private sector.
> 
> Bwahaha! Aside from being 100% illegal/unconstitutional, so good that everyone still has to rely on private 401k's.
> 
> ...


In regard to infrastructure, I'm under the impression that the private sector has never delivered it.

Can you provide that information?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> In regard to infrastructure, I'm under the impression that the private sector has never delivered it.


Bwahahaha!! So government employees repair all roads from California to Maine in your mind, uh?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > As previously stated - *absolutely must be done by government*, but would be infinitely done more effectively and efficiently by the private sector.
> ...


As everyone can see, I _clearly_ *didn’t* state that. As highlighted above, said the polar opposite multiple times. Speaks volumes that all of you leftists have to be pathological lying pieces of shit.

What did your low-IQ ass hope to achieve by lying about something that everyone can see with their own eyes? Asking for a friend.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

Anyone else notice that wherever the Democrats are, a “crisis” ensues? Yeah, we all notice it.








						Senate Republicans‘ Report Condemns 'Biden’s Border Crisis'
					

The 47-page report, "Biden's Border Crisis: Examining Policies That Encourage Illegal Migration," details his utter failure to address it.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> SS has prevented 10 generations of our elderly to live outside of poverty.


If that were even remotely true, no 401k would be necessary. You’re a typical leftist lying piece of shit. Gross.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Say, how was pollution control and environmental issues before Nixon created the EPA? Toxic barrels in the ocean, rivers and lakes on fire and shit everywhere.


So what your gross, government-boot-licking, subservient ass is saying is that you prefer the government to destroy your environment?

Fuck’n EPA dumps 3 *million gallons* of toxic waste into a clean river and you celebrate it.

And why did they do that? Because government is incompetent and inept. Which is why they appeal to incompetent and inept people.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

P@triot said:


> If that were even remotely true, no 401k would be necessary. You’re a typical leftist lying piece of shit. Gross.


Lying about Generational poverty before SS?

Why don't you post about life before the law?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 28, 2022)

P@triot said:


> So what your gross, government-boot-licking, subservient ass is saying is that you prefer the government to destroy your environment?
> 
> Fuck’n EPA dumps 3 *million gallons* of toxic waste into a clean river and you celebrate it.
> 
> And why did they do that? Because government is incompetent and inept. Which is why they appeal to incompetent and inept people.


Post the source link of your assertion.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Post the source link of your assertion.


I already did in the original post about it (post #1,031). You should really pay attention and learn how to use a website. Oops.

Hint: try clicking on the words “toxic waste” (which are _clearly_ a link) in that post.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

Everything goes to shit whenever the Dumbocrats are in charge…








						How Biden Administration Is Helping Drive Up Food Prices
					

Food prices are 10% higher than a year ago. But instead of removing harmful regulations to lower prices, Joe Biden is creating new ones.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Jun 29, 2022)

P@triot said:


> I already did in the original post about it (post #1,031). You should really pay attention and learn how to use a website. Oops.
> 
> Hint: try clicking on the words “toxic waste” (which are _clearly_ a link) in that post.


And that post didn’t convince me using any facts.


Which one are you claiming would convince me?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> And that post didn’t convince me using any facts.


My post doesn’t have to convince you of _anything_. The link that you can’t figure out how to click will 


otto105 said:


> Which one are you claiming would convince me?


I not only gave you the post number, I turned it into a link so you could click on it and it would take you directly to it.

Is there a trusted adult you could call to show you how to use a computer?


----------



## otto105 (Jun 29, 2022)

P@triot said:


> My post doesn’t have to convince you of _anything_. The link that you can’t figure out how to click will
> 
> I not only gave you the post number, I turned it into a link so you could click on it and it would take you directly to it.
> 
> Is there a trusted adult you could call to show you how to use a computer?


There was just you opinion on the post.

What was the point?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> There was just you opinion on the post.


No, there is a real honest-to-goodness link there. Maybe ask a trusted adult to help you use the computer?

Not sure what else I can do. I can’t make it anymore clear. Gave you the post number and told you _exactly_ what to click on. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> What was the point?


Here dude…since you can’t figure out how to use a computer I’m going to literally spoon-feed you this link. I can’t do anymore for you here. If you can’t click this, you need to simply shut down your computer and give up.

From your beloved left-wing NPR:








						EPA Says It Released 3 Million Gallons Of Contaminated Water Into River
					

The spill on Wednesday sent heavy metals, arsenic and other contaminants into a waterway that flows into the San Juan National Forest. Estimates of the spill's size have risen sharply since then.




					www.npr.org


----------



## otto105 (Jun 29, 2022)

P@triot said:


> No, there is a real honest-to-goodness link there. Maybe ask a trusted adult to help you use the computer?
> 
> Not sure what else I can do. I can’t make it anymore clear. Gave you the post number and told you _exactly_ what to click on. 🤷‍♂️


Again not sure what you think that post would convince me of. I can post a link to the BP gulf oil spill, Exxon Valdes oil spill, coal tailings spills, 3-mile Island and so on....


So again what is your point?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

This is what Democrat cities look like…








						Philly teens beat husband, father so brutally in unprovoked attack that part of his skull has to be removed to relieve pressure on his brain, which was bleeding
					

A group of Philadelphia teenagers beat a husband and father so brutally in an unprovoked attack last week that part of the 53-year-old victim's skull had to be removed to relieve pressure on his brain, which was bleeding. What are the details? 	Michelle Ferrara told WTXF-TV her husband departed...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Again not sure what you think that post would convince me of.
> 
> So again what is your point?


You in post #1,040:


otto105 said:


> Post the source link of your assertion.


You asked for a link (even though I had _already_ provided it) and then when I have to spoon-feed you the link, you ask what the point of it was (the point was you asked for it 🤦‍♂️)

At this point I’m just going to block you because you’re literally incapable of following a discussion, remembering what you said, etc. Not sure if you’re intoxicated or what but it’s just a waste of my valuable time to interact with you.

Best of luck to you, my friend. God knows you’re going to need it.


----------



## otto105 (Jun 29, 2022)

P@triot said:


> You in post #1,040:
> 
> You asked for a link (even though I had _already_ provided it) and then when I have to spoon-feed you the link, you ask what the point of it was (the point was you asked for it 🤦‍♂️)
> 
> ...


Run away little noi


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> In the history of our country cracker


What is "our country cracker"? Ritz?
Learn to use commas, you illiterate imbecile.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 1, 2022)

Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s own mother fled her district for Florida and raved about how much she enjoyed the liberty and absence of state income tax 🤷‍♂️


----------



## P@triot (Jul 7, 2022)

Things go to absolute hell wherever and whenever the Democrats are in control...








						CNN correspondent refuses to hide reality of sky-high inflation: 'I find myself shocked when I go to the grocery store'
					

Not even CNN is hiding the depressing reality that sky-high inflation is imposing on most Americans. What are the details?CNN Business correspondent Rahel Solomon explained Wednesday that American life is "being shaped by the really high inflation," which topped 8.6% in May."Well, I think for a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 14, 2022)

Things go to hell wherever - and whenever - the Democrats are in charge.

Absolutely ridiculous. So avoidable.








						Wholesale prices shoot up near-record 11.3% in June on surge in energy costs
					

The producer price index, a measure of the prices received at the wholesale level, increased 11.3% from a year ago.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 14, 2022)

Things go to hell wherever - and whenever - the Democrats are in charge.








						Long lines are back at US food banks as inflation hits high
					

PHOENIX (AP) — Long lines are back at food banks around the U.S. as working Americans overwhelmed by inflation turn to handouts to help feed their families. With gas prices soaring along with grocery costs, many people are seeking charitable food for the first time, and more are arriving on foot.




					apnews.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2022)

Nothing ends in _misery_ like liberalism...








						Young Americans Voted to Ruin Their Lives
					

The Left constitutes the greatest threat in U.S. history to freedom of speech. Yet the young voted for the Left.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## otto105 (Nov 28, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in _misery_ like liberalism...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, like believing Hoover after 1929 or the message of FDR.


Our country made that choice.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Our country made that choice.


An ignorant choice by ignorant people who were dumbed-down by liberals who took control of education and intentionally lowered the bar.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 29, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Nothing ends in _misery_ like liberalism...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The harder left you go the worse the misery gets. Pol Pot was likely the most hard core bed wetting leftist and wiped out 25% of his own people. *


----------



## otto105 (Nov 29, 2022)

P@triot said:


> An ignorant choice by ignorant people who were dumbed-down by liberals who took control of education and intentionally lowered the bar.


Wow, calling voters and ignorant is winning for you.


Boi, check the early voting in GA.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Wow, calling voters and ignorant is winning for you.
> 
> 
> Boi, check the early voting in GA.


/———/ Who called Republicans deplorables and other names, eh Sparky?


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 30, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———/ Who called Republicans deplorables and other names, eh Sparky?


*The bed wetters have called everyone who opposes their regressive and destructive policies every sort of enemy. They've declared we want to kill all the old people, the babies, and everyone in between. They have insisted we want to poison, pollute and ruin the Earth's ability to sustain life as if we have a different place to live.*

*However when a rational, cognizant adult objectively considers the results of the bed wetter agenda, everything they claim about us is actually a reflection of them. This is why I don't waste time arguing with those parrots. I ridicule them and do what I can to marginalize their inane drivel.



.*


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2022)

Pete7469 said:


> *The bed wetters have called everyone who opposes their regressive and destructive policies every sort of enemy. They've declared we want to kill all the old people, the babies, and everyone in between. They have insisted we want to poison, pollute and ruin the Earth's ability to sustain life as if we have a different place to live.
> 
> However when a rational, cognizant adult objectively considers the results of the bed wetter agenda, everything they claim about us is actually a reflection of them. This is why I don't waste time arguing with those parrots. I ridicule them and do what I can to marginalize their inane drivel.
> 
> ...


/——-/ I find it ironic that the bed wetters call conservatives baby killers when they run the abortion clinics.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 30, 2022)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about?  George W Bush WAS in office during 9/11!


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 30, 2022)

P@triot said:


> After studying hundreds of years of history, conservatives have the solutions down to a _science_ - while progressives continue to toil in catastrophic failure as they ignore reality in favor of ideology.
> 
> As Ronald Reagan stated - "*weakness invites aggression*". When Bill Clinton refused to deal with Al Qaeda and pulled out of Somalia at the first sign of a fight (like a coward), he convinced the world that America was cowardly. That emboldened the world. That coupled with failing to deal with Al Qaeda gave them the time and motivation to plan and execute 9/11. The mastermind of the attack - Khalid Sheik Mohammed - admitted that they were stunned by the response by the Bush Administration and that the Bush strategy prevented more attacks.
> 
> ...


Bill Clinton also passed on the opportunity to take out Bin Laden before 9/11.  He was too busy using Monica's ears for love handles


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> WTF are you talking about?  George W Bush WAS in office during 9/11!


Bill Clinton passed on taking out Bin Laden.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 30, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Bill Clinton passed on taking out Bin Laden.


And the Taliban offered to hand over UBL and Bush refused the deal!


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> And the Taliban offered to hand over UBL and Bush refused the deal!


Bullshit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 30, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Bullshit.


It's true.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> And the Taliban offered to hand over UBL and Bush refused the deal!


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> It's true.


You're a fucking liar. You know it was conditional and the conditions were bullshit. Who in the hell do you think you're dealing with? Stupid moron. You're the problem in this country.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 30, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're a fucking liar. You know it was conditional and the conditions were bullshit. Who in the hell do you think you're dealing with? Stupid moron. You're the problem in this country.


And what were the conditions?  That he show proof UBL was involved?  Why is that a unreasonable demand?  Just hand over whomever we think is guilty!


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> And what were the conditions?  That he show proof UBL was involved?  Why is that a unreasonable demand?  Just hand over whomever we think is guilty!


If you don't know, then do your research.


----------



## Billo_Really (Nov 30, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> If you don't know, then do your research.


I did my research and that was the condition!  Hey mother-fucker, why don't you show proof it wasn't?  C'mon pussy, why don't you pony up your evidence?


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I did my research and that was the condition!  Hey mother-fucker, why don't you show proof it wasn't?  C'mon pussy, why don't you pony up your evidence?


You're a liar. You know that the Taliban wanted to "discuss" turning over Bin Laden to a third country if we stopped the bombing.  They could have turned him in and were given time to do so before the bombing started. Why do you lie about this?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> WTF are you talking about?  George W Bush WAS in office during 9/11!


Genius...GWB was in office a grand total of 10 _months_ when the 9/11 attacks occurred. Al Qaeda detainees are on record stating that they planned, recruited, trained, and financed over several _years_ (ie the Democrat Bill Clinton administration).

They did all of that watching Clinton ignore the Kenya and Tanzania bombings and pull out of Mogadishu the moment there was any resistance. That's exactly why KSM said Al Qaeda was "stunned by the ferocity" of the US response.

Weakness _invites_ aggression. And the entire world knows that the Democrats are physically, mentally, and morally weak.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> And the Taliban offered to hand over UBL and Bush refused the deal!


No they didn't. They literally said they exact _opposite_. They stated he was their "guest" and would not be turned over under any circumstance.

Stop making shit up and just admit you embrace a failed and ignorant ideology.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> It's true.


The fuck it is. They went on tv and stated Osama Bin Laden and his organization were their "guests" and they would not be turned over under any circumstance.

Stop making shit up because you embraced a failed and ignorant ideology.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> I did my research and that was the condition!


Your ignorance is truly astounding.


> U.S. officials have dismissed statements from the (Taliban) regime, which has at various times claimed *bin Laden had left the country*, *was hiding in a location unknown even to the Taliban*, was "under the control" of the regime and *was free to lead a jihad or holy war from the country*.


They refused to turn over Bin Laden - calling him their "guest". Once we started bombing, they made the wild claims quoted above. Once all of _that_ failed, they said they would turn Bin Laden over to a "*third* country" if the US would stop military operations.

They never offered to give him up to the US. Never. And here is hard left ABC proving you're a pathological liar who just makes shit up.








						U.S. Rejects New Taliban Offer
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> And the Taliban offered to hand over UBL and Bush refused the deal!


/——/ That was Slick Willie.


----------



## otto105 (Nov 30, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———/ Who called Republicans deplorables and other names, eh Sparky



Are you not that?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 30, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Are you not that?


/——/ Nope.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're a liar. You know that the Taliban wanted to "discuss" turning over Bin Laden to a third country if we stopped the bombing.  They could have turned him in and were given time to do so before the bombing started. Why do you lie about this?


Prove I'm a liar.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Genius...GWB was in office a grand total of 10 _months_ when the 9/11 attacks occurred. Al Qaeda detainees are on record stating that they planned, recruited, trained, and financed over several _years_ (ie the Democrat Bill Clinton administration).
> 
> They did all of that watching Clinton ignore the Kenya and Tanzania bombings and pull out of Mogadishu the moment there was any resistance. That's exactly why KSM said Al Qaeda was "stunned by the ferocity" of the US response.
> 
> Weakness _invites_ aggression. And the entire world knows that the Democrats are physically, mentally, and morally weak.


Clinton gave Bush a dossier on al Queda attacking the US 8 months before 9/11 and Bush didn't do jack shit!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2022)

P@triot said:


> No they didn't. They literally said they exact _opposite_. They stated he was their "guest" and would not be turned over under any circumstance.
> 
> Stop making shit up and just admit you embrace a failed and ignorant ideology.


Listen junior, come back when your all grown up.  The Taliban told UBL not to attack the US and offered to hand him over after it happened.  That is the historical record.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The fuck it is. They went on tv and stated Osama Bin Laden and his organization were their "guests" and they would not be turned over under any circumstance.
> 
> Stop making shit up because you embraced a failed and ignorant ideology.


Where's your proof of this?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Your ignorance is truly astounding.
> 
> They refused to turn over Bin Laden - calling him their "guest". Once we started bombing, they made the wild claims quoted above. Once all of _that_ failed, they said they would turn Bin Laden over to a "*third* country" if the US would stop military operations.
> 
> ...


You say they never offered, then post a link that shows they did offer!  How old are you?


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 1, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ That was Slick Willie.


Nope, it was Bush.  Clinton was out of office at the time of the offer.


----------



## BS Filter (Dec 1, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Prove I'm a liar.


I just did. Read my post again and give us your rebuttal.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Clinton gave Bush a dossier on al Queda attacking the US 8 months before 9/11 and Bush didn't do jack shit!


Clinton had 8 _years_ and “didn’t do jack shit”. You’re going to pretend like Bush should have done it in 8 _months_? Bwahaha.

Ok clown


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Listen junior, come back when you’re all grown up.  The Taliban told UBL not to attack the US and offered to hand him over after it happened.  That is the historical record.


I already *proved* you _wrong_. At this point, all you’re doing is showing everyone you’re an ignorant, partisan hack.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You say they never offered, then post a link that shows they did offer!  How old are you?


I already did…in post #1080.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Nope, it was Bush.  Clinton was out of office at the time of the offer.


Billo literally just makes shit up _every_ time he posts.

I guess one has to do that though when they are on the wrong side of the facts!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You say they never offered, then post a link that shows they did offer!  How old are you?


The link *proved* you *lied*


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Prove I'm a liar.


Already did…in post #1080!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I just did. Read my post again and give us your rebuttal.


You just stated your position.  That's not proof I lied, that's just your stated position.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Clinton had 8 _years_ and “didn’t do jack shit”. You’re going to pretend like Bush should have done it in 8 _months_? Bwahaha.
> 
> Ok clown


At least Clinton went after UBL, Bush didn't do shit!  He could of had a meeting on the matter, but no, he didn't.  8 months go by and not one meeting on UBL.  NOT FUCKING ONE!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

P@triot said:


> I already *proved* you _wrong_. At this point, all you’re doing is showing everyone you’re an ignorant, partisan hack.


You didn't prove Jack shit!  You just stated YOUR position.  That's not proof I lied or that my position is wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

P@triot said:


> I already did…in post #1080.


Are you on crack?  That's the post I was referring to.  You posted a link that proved I was right and you were FOS!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Billo literally just makes shit up _every_ time he posts.
> 
> I guess one has to do that though when they are on the wrong side of the facts!


The Taliban did not offer to turn over UBL to Clinton, because 9/11 did not happen when Bill was President, you fucking dolt!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The link *proved* you *lied*


The link said they offered Bush, not Clinton, thus proving me right and you wrong.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Already did…in post #1080!


That proved me right, not you.


----------



## BS Filter (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You just stated your position.  That's not proof I lied, that's just your stated position.


You're a waste.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 2, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> You're a waste.


Sometimes!


----------



## otto105 (Dec 2, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Clinton had 8 _years_ and “didn’t do jack shit”. You’re going to pretend like Bush should have done it in 8 _months_? Bwahaha.
> 
> Ok clown


President had one of the greatest economies ever.

gwb crashed it.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> At least Clinton went after UBL,


He literally did the _opposite_ of that. But propaganda/disinformation is all you know.

And it's not UBL. His name is *O*sama...not Usama 🤦‍♂️ 








						Bill Clinton blocked the CIA from killing Osama bin Laden, former station chief says
					

'If President Clinton had taken action and killed Osama bin Laden, there wouldn’t have been a 9/11,'  said Marty Martin, a former CIA counterterrorism officer




					nationalpost.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> At least Clinton went after UBL


Well that post didn't age well at all, uh bruh? 

Even Bill Clinton himself openly admitted he passed on killing *O*BL. From hard-left ABC:








						Bill Clinton, Hours Before 9/11 Attacks: 'I Could Have Killed' Osama bin Laden
					

Hours before the 9/11 terrorist attacks, former U.S. President Bill Clinton told an audience in Australia about his missed chance to kill attack mastermind Osama bin Laden, according to audio released this week.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You didn't prove Jack shit!  You just stated YOUR position.  That's not proof I lied or that my position is wrong.


For the eighth time - post #1080 unequivocally proved you wrong. Your fragile little ego just won't afford you the humility necessary to stop talking now


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> Are you on crack?  That's the post I was referring to.  You posted a link that proved I was right and you were FOS!


No matter how many times you lie & deny, it will never change the fact that everyone can see you got bent the fuck over. Here it is again just so we can all keep laughing...


> U.S. officials have dismissed statements from the (Taliban) regime, which has at various times claimed *bin Laden had left the country*, *was hiding in a location unknown even to the Taliban*, was "under the control" of the regime and *was free to lead a jihad or holy war from the country*.


First they denied he was even in the country (same tactic you use when faced with facts - deny, deny, deny). Then they said he was there, but hiding and they had no idea where. Then they said he was their guest and free to lead a jihad.

And when all of that failed - they still *refused* to turn him over to the US. Said they would turn him over to a "third nation". Those are the facts, they are indisputable, and they expose you as an ignorant partisan hack.








						U.S. Rejects New Taliban Offer
					






					abcnews.go.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

otto105 said:


> President had one of the greatest economies ever.


Oh...you mean the economic tidal wave created by Ronald Reagan? Yeah - Clinton did ride that (with a boost from a Newt Gingrich Republican Congress creating legislation to unleash American free market).


otto105 said:


> gwb crashed it.


Didn't crash under GWB, clown. Crashed under Barack Hussein Obama. Unemployment was 7% and change when Bush left office. It skyrocketed under Obama and the Dumbocrats (House and Senate) to over 10%.

You should think about some classes at your local community college. You desperately need them.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 2, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> The link said they offered Bush, not Clinton, thus proving me right and you wrong.


The link said they *never* offered to turn him over to the United States, thus proving you a horse's ass


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> The Taliban did not offer to turn over UBL to Clinton, because *9/11 did not happen when Bill was President*, you fucking dolt!


Instead:

The first World Trade Center bombing occurred when Bill Clinton was President
The embassy bombing in Tanzania occurred when Bill Clinton was President
The embassy bombing in Kenya occurred when Bill Clinton was President
The bombing of the USS Cole in Yemen occurred when Bill Clinton was President
All by Al Qaeda under the direction of Osama Bin Laden. In fact, more terrorist attacks occurred under Bill Clinton than all previous Presidents in US history _combined_. And he did nothing.

Why? Because Democrats are physically, mentally, and morally weak. You illustrate how the Democrats are mentally weak every single day here on USMB.

And here’s the best part (which proves the previous statement): Maj. Gen. Elfatih Erwa of Sudan offered Osama Bin Laden to the US in 1996. Bill Clinton said “no”. So yes, “Slick Willie” was in fact offered Bin Laden just as Cellblock2429 had said in post #1081 (albeit not by the Taliban because they *never* offered to turn over Bin Laden to the US and never would). My favorite part is that Bill Clinton admitted it, then later tried to deny it knowing the low-IQ left like you would believe anything he told them:


> Clinton *later claimed to have misspoken* and stated that there had never been an offer to turn over bin Laden.








						Clinton Passed on Killing bin Laden? - FactCheck.org
					

Q: Did Bill Clinton pass up a chance to kill Osama bin Laden? A: Probably not, and it would not have mattered anyway as there was no evidence at the time that bin Laden had committed any crimes against American citizens. FULL QUESTION Was Bill Clinton offered bin Laden on "a silver platter"? Did...




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Roadrunner76 (Dec 3, 2022)

jillian said:


> Is there some reason you essentially repeat the same rant over and over again? Loon.
> 
> "Liberal" policy hasn't failed. Prior to social security more than half of the elderly lived below the poverty line.
> 
> ...


wrong,,,,Liberal policies destroyed black families by paying black women to breed without a man in the house. That was LBJs great society program.

Liberal Senate Bill 500 1965 flooded US cities with 3rd world scum when Kennedy lied and said it would not.  Those dirt bags are living on our Social security.

Bidiot promised Student Loan forgiveness knowing full well that it was not constitutional to do a run around Congress by trying to exploit a bullshit Cares Act Law.  They did the same thing with the Commerce law for AHA health insurance where the SCOTUS found the mandates were illegal.

Workplaces STILL ARE UNSAFE
Toxins are still dumped into the water,,,in Mexico, China etc
People still work for exploitative wages.


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2022)

P@triot said:


> He literally did the _opposite_ of that. But propaganda/disinformation is all you know.
> 
> And it's not UBL. His name is *O*sama...not Usama 🤦‍♂️
> 
> ...


You are beyond stupid!  You keep posting links that prove me right and you wrong.  Your own link, dumbass, says they had a "standing order" to go after him.  Come back when you're all grown up!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Well that post didn't age well at all, uh bruh?
> 
> Even Bill Clinton himself openly admitted he passed on killing *O*BL. From hard-left ABC:
> 
> ...


From your own link, Clinton, "I nearly got him once...".  If he nearly "got him", that means he went after him, which you keep denying.  Go ahead, post more links, dumbass!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2022)

P@triot said:


> For the eighth time - post #1080 unequivocally proved you wrong. Your fragile little ego just won't afford you the humility necessary to stop talking now


You are a troll!  A very dumb one at that.  In your post 1080, right below where you say they never offered, is your link titled "US rejects Taliban offer".  God are you stupid!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2022)

P@triot said:


> No matter how many times you lie & deny, it will never change the fact that everyone can see you got bent the fuck over. Here it is again just so we can all keep laughing...
> 
> First they denied he was even in the country (same tactic you use when faced with facts - deny, deny, deny). Then they said he was there, but hiding and they had no idea where. Then they said he was their guest and free to lead a jihad.
> 
> ...


Dumbass troll!


----------



## Billo_Really (Dec 3, 2022)

P@triot said:


> The link said they *never* offered to turn him over to the United States, thus proving you a horse's ass


The link said they rejected the offer...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You are beyond stupid!  You keep posting links that prove me right and you wrong.  Your own link, dumbass, says they had a "standing order" to go after him.  Come back when you're all grown up!


Everyone can see the links I've posted prove you lied. Not sure what you hope to accomplish here by denying what everyone can see with their own eyes


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> From your own link, Clinton, "I nearly got him once...".


Yeah...he had the opportunity and passed (you illiterate high school dropout)


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> You are a troll!  A very dumb one at that.  In your post 1080, right below where you say they never offered, is your link titled "US rejects Taliban offer".  God are you stupid!


Wait...so you're admitting you didn't read the link but are commenting on it??


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2022)

Billo_Really said:


> The link said they rejected the offer...


Yeah...because the "offer" did *not* include turning him over to the US 

How does it feel to be my bitch? Kind of like prison, except without the gross physical stuff you like so much!

Maybe take some literacy classes at a local community college??


----------



## otto105 (Dec 3, 2022)

P@triot said:


> Oh...you mean the economic tidal wave created by Ronald Reagan? Yeah - Clinton did ride that (with a boost from a Newt Gingrich Republican Congress creating legislation to unleash American free market).
> 
> Didn't crash under GWB, clown. Crashed under Barack Hussein Obama. Unemployment was 7% and change when Bush left office. It skyrocketed under Obama and the Dumbocrats (House and Senate) to over 10%.
> 
> You should think about some classes at your local community college. You desperately need them.


Okay, post the start date of the Great Recession.


Also, Reagan’s policies didn’t create Clinton’s booming economy. Clinton’s refuted them. Why don’t you post about Clinton’s tax policy passed in 1993. What did republic’s claim would happen and then compare it to reality.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 1, 2023)

otto105 said:


> Okay, post the start date of the Great Recession.


1978 (when Jimmy Carter and the Democrats created hyperinflation, outrageous interest rates, high unemployment, and a massive energy crisis).

Thank God for Ronald Reagan, uh? Literally saved the United States.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 1, 2023)

otto105 said:


> Also, Reagan’s policies didn’t create Clinton’s booming economy.


That’s because Clinton *never* had a “booming economy”. What he had was a decent economy by riding the tidal wave of the Reagan booming economy.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 1, 2023)

P@triot said:


> 1978 (when Jimmy Carter and the Democrats created hyperinflation, outrageous interest rates, high unemployment, and a massive energy crisis).
> 
> Thank God for Ronald Reagan, uh? Literally saved the United States.


Dude, just stop being a fuckup.

Reagan turned our country from a creditor nation to a debtor one.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 1, 2023)

P@triot said:


> That’s because Clinton *never* had a “booming economy”. What he had was a decent economy by riding the tidal wave of the Reagan booming economy.


Come on fuckup.

Clinton had one of the best economic eras and you spent that time pissing yourself.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 2, 2023)

otto105 said:


> Reagan turned our country from a creditor nation to a debtor one.


You can’t rewrite history in the era of the internet, little guy  

The 1980’s are _literally_ known as “the era of excess”. From the second worst economy in US history thanks to Jimmy Carter and the Democrats to the era of booming Wall Street, opulence, etc.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 2, 2023)

Oh man otto105 - this one is _really_ going to sting  


> Hochul lamented this trend in her speech, saying, "We must and will *make our state safe* … we have to make our state more affordable … And we must reverse the trend of people *leaving our state in search of lower costs and opportunities elsewhere*."


The Governor of New York openly admitting that there is no safety and no opportunities in Democrat-run states  








						Months after telling Republicans to 'head down to Florida where you belong,' New York Governor Hochul says the state has to figure out how to stop people from leaving
					

In her New Year's Day Inaugural speech following her 2022 election, New York Governor Kathy Hochul took aim at one of the biggest problems plaguing her state: People who are fleeing New York to escape the consequences of Democratic policies. Her words were a far cry from her campaign rhetoric...




					www.theblaze.com


----------

